# Windows 7 Club



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 26, 2009)

*This is the Windows 7 Club*​
You can discuss anything here regarding Windows 7.  But as you know it has to be within forum rules . If you have any information that would help those transition from XP/Vista to Windows 7 it would be very helpful for you to post it here.  

For example:
How is the netcoding of windows 7? When playing Wow or COD4 or COD:WAW is the Ping the same? And other questions some might have.  So go ahead asking them...

Are you able to play games online using PB?

Have you had any problems installing GPU drivers?  Did you have to install chipset drivers?

etc...



*Windows 7 Users*​

```
Eastcoasthandle......................[Ion]
FreedomEclipse........................ace80
Mussels..................................Frick
mlee49...................................Jstn7477
stinger608...............................lemode
slyfox2151...............................W7LOVEIT
t77snapshot.............................CrAsHnBuRnXp
Solaris17..................................Fernandz
r9...........................................PP Mguire
Ammugonevil.(August 1).............Apocolypse007
MN12BIRD................................sxyadii
ov2rey....................................joinmeindeath417
Creatre....................................johnspack
Water Drop...............................Sensi Karate
AthlonX2..................................Nick89
ShadowFold...........7600.............assaulter_99
mikek75....................................beyond_amusia
Naelex......................................Hysteria
Craigleberry...............................Stak
FelipeV.....................................digibucc
InnocentCriminal (August 6).........LifeOnMars
rake........................................Kovoet
IINexusII
mudkip
madmanjohn
Inioch..................7100
ShRoOmAlIsTiC......RTM
dhoshaw
suraswami
kuroikenshi
Delta6326
Melvis
t77snapshot
A Cheese Danish
Boyfriend
drumdbeat
Pete1burn
Easy Rhino
CrAsHnBuRnXp
Laurijan
dir_d.......Win7 Pro 64Bit
TheMailMan78
HookeyStreet
Nitro-Max
MoonPig
Arciks
wolf
johnspack
Anath
c0ldfyr3
```
[/CENTER]





*Useful Tips when using Windows 7​*

*Tips and Walkthroughs​*

```
[URL="http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dd361745.aspx"]Provided by Jessica, Microsoft Windows Client Team[/URL]
[URL="http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dd320282.aspx"]Windows 7 Walkthroughs[/URL]
[URL="http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/dd758778.aspx"]What's New in Windows 7 RC[/URL]
[URL="http://technet.microsoft.com/library/dd560691.aspx"]Windows 7 Security Enhancements[/URL]
[URL="http://technet.microsoft.com/windows/dd459187.aspx"]Windows 7 Virtual Roundtable[/URL]
One of the most comprehensive and accurate [B][COLOR="Red"]Windows 7 Product Guide[/COLOR][/B] is available as free download from [URL="http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?displaylang=en&FamilyID=b3c68ec2-e726-4830-ac89-31c71d6be5f3"][B][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]Microsoft[/COLOR][/B][/url]
Thanks to the user Boyfriend for the link!
```

Windows 7 Compatibility Center




```
[B]Its a very basic tweaking guide, and i figured it would fit here. [/B]

[B]1. Turn On "Best Performance"[/B]
[I]Type Advanced System >> Perfomance Section >> Settings then choose "adjust for best performance"[/I].  This will kill all the visual effects, but things will run faster.

[B]2. Turn Of User Access Control (UAC)[/B]
[I]Start >> Control Panel >> User Accounts and Family Safety >> User Accounts >> Change User Account Control setting >> Set slider to Never Notify[/I] although not as annoying as vista, it still prompts you.

[B]3. Turn off System Restore.[/B]
[I]Start >> Control Panel >> System and Security >> System >> System Protection >> Configure (button) >> Turn off System Protection.[/I]  Some people will want this option, but this does take resources.

[B]4. Turn Off un-needed Services.[/B]
[URL="http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm"]Windows 7 Service Configurations by Black Viper[/URL].  Above is an awesome site dedicated to tweaking windows services.

[B]5. Disable IPv6[/B]
[I]Start >> type Regedit then go to:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TCPIP6\Parameters[/I]
[I]Create a new dword value (32bit) called: DisabledComponents

For the value put in: ff
[/I]What this will do is disable Ipv6, which for some people will cause programs not to work.

[B]6. Turn off Un-needed programs at statup[/B]
[I]Start >> type Msconfig >> Startup (tab)[/I] and then de-select any programs you dont need to start with windows.


[B]7. Speed up Internet Explorer 8[/B]
Start >> type Regedit then go to:
[I]HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Create a new dword value (32bit) called: MaxConnectionsPerServer

For the value put in: a
Create a new dword value (32bit) called: MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server
For the value put in: a[/I]

This will allow more connections at a time and will speed up browsing
Thanks to THRiLL KiLL
```





*1.  Live Essentials​*

```
Win7 doesn't comes with the same amount of features that Vista or XP came with.  In order to get programs like 
Mail, Photo Gallery, IM and MovieMaker (Writer, Toolbar and Safety) you will need to update Win7 by using [URL="http://download.live.com/"]Windows Live Essentials[/URL].
```





*2.  Where to Buy Windows 7​*

```
[URL="http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/offers/upgrade.aspx"]Windows 7 Upgrade Options[/URL]
[URL="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/buy/offers/pre-order-ended.aspx"]Pre-Order Windows 7 from MS[/URL]
[URL="http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=windows7&x=0&y=0&Tpk=windows%207"]Newegg[/URL]
[URL="http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=1286119011"]Amazon[/URL]
[URL="http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.gsp?cat=559890"]Walmart[/URL]
[URL="http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.gsp?cat=559890"]Best Buy[/URL]
This is not a complete list as there are certainly other places to buy Windows 7.  Just ask your local or online retailer!
```





*3.  What is the difference between Windows 7 and Vista?​*

```
This maybe the most asked question when looking at Win7.  IMO, the difference are at best subtle but enough to make 
a meanful difference when all the differences are looked as a whole.  IMO, there is no real single change that will make 
Win7 different from Vista.  Its the entire list of changes that differentiate it from Vista.  The list below is only a partial
list so keep that in mind when reading it.

Win7 uses WDDM 1.1 while Vista uses WDDM 1.0.  WDDM 1.1 offers the return of 2D GUI hardware acceleration and 
Direct2D/DirectWrite.  ClearType font support among other features.  
Multi-touch in Win 7: For monitors that support this feature
Aero Peek: Which allows you to obtain a peak at pinned tasks before you fully open them
Areo Shake: You can shake your current window and cause all other windows to minimize on the task bar.
Improved Taskbar: All icons are stored in a folder like list instead of all on the toolbar and allows you to pin programs/folders
to it
Comes with Media Center: located on the taskbar of the desktop
Improved UAC: You can (to some degree) turn UAC off
Improved windows recovery environment
Better integration of peripherals (at time of release)
Action Center: Houses all issues that can be addressed in one section
Improved boot performance (waiting on final review)
```






*4.  Disable Windows Experience Rating from Running Automatically​*If you want to disable winSAT.exe then do the following:
Step 1. Go to Task Scheduler.  You simply type it in the search box.
Step 2. Click on the arrow for Task Scheduler Library folder with the clock on it.  Then navigate to Microsoft\Windows\Maintenance. 
Step 3. Disable the task named WinSAT.  Which is found to the right in a small boxed window.  Right click on the word WinSAT and select disable.





*5.  Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver and Mice Driver Update​*The xbox360 wirless gaming receiver has finally been updated to version 1.2 (previous version was 1.1 for Vista/XP).  It's unclear what exactly is new other then the fact that you can now download a driver for Win7.  You can also look for Win7 drivers for your MS mouse as well. 
Source





*6.  Changing USB Polling Rate to 1000hz (or lower)​*Thanks to matthewbroad you can now increase the polling rate of your mouse (appears to be mouse specifically) to 1000Hz.  You may need to reboot your PC once your installed the HIDUSBF.inf driver.  Make a backup of your HIDUSB.sys file and watch this file when receiving updates from MS.  You can read more about Source





*7.  Change the Default of Windows Explorer from Libraries to Computer or Documents​*

```
This tip will allow you to change the default view when opening windows explorer from libraries to either computer
or documents.  This tip is only for the shortcut of windows explorer that is pinned to the taskbar.
1. Hold the shift key and right click on the shortcut for windows explorer that is pinned to the task bar.
2. Select Properties
3.  In the target line change %windir%\explorer.exe /e to either:
   A. %SystemRoot%\explorer.exe /n,::{450D8FBA-AD25-11D0-98A8-0800361B1103} for documents
   B. %SystemRoot%\explorer.exe /e,::{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} for computers
4. Save settings and exit. 
[url="http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/02/07/trick-to-open-computer-or-documents-as-default-instead-of-libraries-folder-with-windows-explorer-on-windows-7/"]source[/url]
```





*8.  Disable SideBar​*If you are having game performance issues you can try to disable sidebar to see if that effects the performance of your game.  You can re-enable it later.  However, you will need to reboot your PC each time the change is made.



> To disable them, simply open up Control Panel and type “features” into the search box. Find the link for “Turn Windows features on or off” and open it.
> 
> Remove the checkbox from Windows Gadget Platform, click the OK button and restart your computer when it’s all done.


source




*9.  Reduce the Hiberfil.sys file size. Take note that you don't use Hibernation Mode.​*

```
You can disable hibernate by:
-Going to Start menu, type “cmd” open up command prompt (right click on CMD and select Admin)
-Type “powercfg.exe -h off” 
-ENTER
-Type “exit”
-ENTER
RESTART YOUR PC and you are all set
After restart you should be able to see more free space on your hard drive.
```




*10.  Windows 7 Upgrade Path​*Click on the thumbnail below to see what upgrade path is available (if applicable).







*11.  Fix for the 59Hz Refresh Rate (CCC specific at this time)​​*

```
[LIST]
[*]-Open CCC
[*]-Navigate to the Attributes Tab
[*]-Check off Reduce DVI Frequency on High Resolutions Displays
[*]-Change the Refresh rate to 60Hz
[*]-Right Click on the Desktop > Screen Resolution > Advance Settings > Monitor Tab > Change Screen Refresh 
[*]Rate to 60Hz
[*]-Done (you can reboot to see if the refresh rate sticks)
[/LIST]
[b][LEFT]Fix for the 59Hz Refresh Rate (CCC specific fix at this time) Addendum[/LEFT][/b]
Only use the above fix if this allows your monitor's on screen display (OSD) to read 60Hz refresh rate (Typically we are 
talking about a resolutions of 1920x1200.  Other refresh rates may vary on resolution).  If your monitor's OSD read's 59Hz 
as a refresh rate revert the setting in CCC and win7 back to it's original state.  Check again to make sure that your OSD 
reads 60Hz this time.  You may need to reboot before your screen reads 60Hz again (pending that you know for a fact 
that your monitor always read 60Hz as a refresh rate at that resolution).  For Radeon users this means all you do is install 
your Cat Driver.  Don't make any changes to refresh rates in CCC.  For others there maybe another way to fix it.
“If you have a monitor that exposes ~59.94 (and no other frequency that we would use for 60), we enumerate both 59 
and 60 and whichever you set, we set 59.94 and persist 59.94. When the UI asks what mode we’re in we tell it we’re in 
59, as you see. This is the issue we had back at the end of February when we were trying to make the last minute fixes 
but in the end we decided that it was too late. So it is by design for now.”
[URL="http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1335958972&postcount=70"]Source[/URL]
```




*12.  Disable Indexing​*You can disable SearchIndexing.exe file by stopping the Windows Search Service.  You can do this by typing Services then scroll down to Windows Search.  Then stop the process and place it on Manual.  Please note that performance may degrade by doing this.



*13.  Clear the clipboard ​*There is a command you can use that will remove information such as text, files, graphics, sound, or video.  The clipbrd.exe file is no longer available (since Vista) however you can create a shortcut that will remove that information for you none the less. Just make sure that when the small cmd box pops up there is no text found therein.   I've tested this myself and it does work.  Although Win7 doesn't appear to record saved text but cmd commands.   





*14.  True Admin​*To be true admin go to the command prompt and type: 
*net user administrator /active:yes *
You can use: 
*net user administrator /active:no* 
to disable true admin.   Remember this creates a new account so things like desktop icons, etc will be lost.  If you prefer the added security Win7 offers, etc don't change it.





*15.  Problem Steps Recorder*
This program is capable of recording a reproduction of a problem that a user is having.  BBR is part of the in built diagnostic tools which enables you to record a user's actions.  Once the record button is used it will capture screenshots of your mouse, keyboard, etc.  You will then be able to add comments to explain what you are showing.  Once you stop the recording BBR will save the captured images as a zip file which will contain a HTML-bases slide show.   You can run this program by typing PSR in the search box.





*16.  Burn ISOs*
You can now burn ISO images by double-click the ISO image, choose the drive with the blank disc, click Burn and watch as your disc is created.  No 3rd party software is needed.  Note: if you want to burn specific files you will need the appropriate program to do so.  





*17.  PC Safeguard​*PC Safeguard lets your less technical friends and family use your computer temporarly to play games, use the browser, chat, etc as normal. But when they log off, any settings they've changed are undone and, any files they've saved are deleted. This will prevent them from messing up your PC.  This feature is found in Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > User Accounts > Manage another account then Create a new account. Enter an account name then click Create, click the account, select Set Up PC Safeguard > Turn on PC Safeguard > Apply.





*18.  Better System Restore​*Win7's System Restore offers a new button called "Scan for affected programs" which will tell you which programs and drivers will be deleted or recovered by the selected restore point.  That way there is no more guess if your current restore point has the programs you are looking to restore or delete.  To get there Right-click Computer > Properties > System Protection > System Restore > Next > choose the restore point you'd like to use.





*19.  Display Color Calibration Wizard​*Windows 7 now provides a Display Color Calibration Wizard.  This appears to be a rudimentary wizard that will setup brightness, contrast, colour settings and cleartype tuner.  To enable this feature type DCCW from the command prompt.  Please note that one a color profile is create it can slow down viewing of photos.  Hopefully, this bug is fixed soon!





*20.  Customizable UAC​*UAC is now customizable. You can filter these settings by going to Start > Control Panel > Change User Account Control Settings





*21.  Sticky Notes​*Sticky Notes (stikynot.exe) can be used by clicking on the + sign on the note title bar.  To add more click on the note.  To close them press Alt+4 which are automatically saved.





*22.  PC Volume​*PC volume can be adjusted as it defaults to automatically reduce the volume of your PC's sound whenever you make or receive a PC based phone call.  You can do this by right clicking the speaker icon on your taskbar > Sound > Communications and select the options available. 





*23.  Performance Monitor​*Type Performance from the command prompt to launch this program.  It is used to view the performance data.





*24.  Reliability Monitor​*Type Reliability from the command prompt to launch this program.  This program is used to measure hardware and software issues and any changes made on your computer. For example, it will tell you when a program has crashed or when you installed a program.  It will also provide you with a charge telling you the health of your index.  It is from a scale of 1 (not stable) to 10 (stable).  





*25.  Resource Monitor​*Type RESMON from the command prompt to launch the Resource Monitor that will show you the activity of processes found in the CPU, Memory, Disk or Network.  






*26.  Start more then one instance of a program​*You can start more then one instance of a program by holding down Shift and click on the program's icon.  Or you can use the middle button of your mouse.




*27.  AppLocker*
This allows you to restrict access to applications, files, documents, etc from someone whom you may share a computer with.  You can do this by pressing the windows key and typing Gpedit.msc.  Then goto Computer Navigation > Windows Settings > Security Settings > Application Control Policies > AppLocker.  Right click on one of the options (Executables, Installers, or Script) and create a new rule.





*28.  Display Empty Removable Drives​*Windows 7 will not show empty drives by default.  To enable this go to Tools > Folder Options > View and uncheck “Hide empty drives in the computer folder”.





*29.  Make The Taskbar Smaller​*If you want to reduce the size of the taskbar, you can choose to make the icons smaller. Right-click on the Start button > Properties > Taskbar and set it to “Use small icons”





*30.  Custom Power Button​*You can replace the “Shut Down” button with another action if you rarely shut down the computer.  Right click the Start Button > Properties > choose the ‘Power Boot Action” and change it based on the options available.





*31.  Run A Program As An Administrator​*You can run a program as an administrator by pressing Ctrl + Shift while opening it.





*32.  Turn Off Smart Window Arrangement​*If you don’t like this feature you can turn it off by press the Windows Key, type “regedit”, go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop and set WindowArrangementActive to 0 then reboot.





*33.  Create System Repair Disc​*Press the windows key type system repair disc




*34.  Use Gadgets With UAC Turned Off​*Once UAC is turned off the gadgets are disabled.  If you want to enable them (use at your own risk) you can edit a registry command.  Press the windows key and type regedit.  Goto: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Sidebar\Settings.  Create a DWORD called AllowElevatedProcess and set it to 1.  Reboot.  Again use this at your own risk!!





*35.  Rearm Win7​*To rearm Win7 without any product activation key: 
1. Wait until you reached the 29th or 30th day of using Win7
2. Enter the command prompt (CMD using Admin) and type:
sysprep /generalize
slmgr.vbs –rearm
rundll32 slc.dll,SLReArmWindows
slmgr /rearm
3. Reboot the PC
4. Wash and repeat 2 more times.  

```
Thanks to Naelex for the heads up!
```





*36.  Unlock Windows 7's Hidden Themes​**This is for older, preretail/RTM builds*

```
1. Open the Explorer (Windows + E) and go to C:Windowswinsxs
2. Enter *.theme into the search field. Alternately you can use the * sign on the number block.
3. You’ll get the Click me prompt
4. Double-click the themes ZA, US, GB, CA, AU to install them.
```





*37.  Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor​*This program will scan your PC to see if you are ready for windows 7. 




*38.  Low WEI Score do to HD Transfer Rate (Windows Experience Index)​*If you are getting lower then normal results in transfer speed you may want to disable  "Enable writing cache on this Device".  This is found in Right Click Computer > Properties > Device Manager > Disk Drivers > Choose your hard disk > Right Click Properties > Policies Tab.  Reboot then restart the WEI test. 
source






*39.  Other Forums that discuss Windows 7​*Windows Seven Forum is one of the most informative forums out there that discuss issues and possible solutions to window 7.  That forum is shaping up to be the "go to" place for issues.   Although I wouldn't disregard Annoyances.org just yet 





*40.  Problems With Video Play Back and Online Gaming (Use at your own risk!)​*If you want to fix the stuttering in video playback try adjusting the Multimedia Class Scheduler from 10 to 50. This feature is not available in XP which may explain why people haven't noticed this type of problem in XP. Here is what you need to do:
1. Open up Regedit with admin rights.
2. Goto: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile
3. Change networkthrottlingindex from it's default of 10 (decimal) or a (hexadecimal) to 50 (decimal).
4. A 50 in parenthesis (50) should be what you see.
5. Reboot and try the video again. It should improve games as well.




*41.  Problems Getting Online to Work Using Older/Non Update-able Hardware (Use at your own risk!)​*


> Windows 7 and Vista include a "new & re-written" TCP stack that aims to take full advantage
> of hardware advances such as gigabit networking. Among the new features is Receive Window Auto-Tuning
> Level for TCP connections. TCP AutoTuning enables TCP window scaling by default and automatically tunes
> the TCP receive window size for each individual connection based on the bandwidth delay product (BDP) and
> ...


source
source2


```
[B][SIZE="3"]netsh interface tcp show global [/SIZE][/B]
This shows the status check or current setting of TCP Auto-Tuning 


[B][SIZE="3"]netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled [/SIZE][/B]
This will disable auto-tuning


[B][SIZE="3"]netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=normal[/SIZE][/B]
This will enable auto-tuning


[B][SIZE="3"]netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=highlyrestricted[/SIZE][/B]
This will set the autotuninglevel to "Allow the receive window to grow beyond its default 
value, but do so very conservatively".



[QUOTE]

[B]disabled[/B]: uses a fixed value for the tcp receive window. Limits it to 64KB (limited at 65535).
[B]highlyrestricted[/B]: allows the receive window to grow beyond its default value, very conservatively
[B]restricted[/B]: somewhat restricted growth of the tcp receive window beyond its default value
[B]normal[/B]: default value, allows the receive window to grow to accommodate most conditions
[B]experimental[/B]: allows the receive window to grow to accommodate extreme scenarios (not recommended,
it can degrade performance in common scenarios, only intended for research purposes. It enables RWIN values of 
over 16 MB)[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE]

Notes:
- Reportedly, some older residential NAT routers with a SPI firewall may have problems with enabled tcp auto-tuning
in it's "normal" state, resulting in slow speeds, packet loss, reduced network performance in general.
- auto-tuning also causes problems with really old routers that do not support TCP Windows scaling. See MSKB 935400 
- netsh set commands take effect immediately after executing, there is no need to reboot.
- sometimes when using "normal" mode and long lasting connections (p2p software / torrents), tcp windows can get very
large and consume too much resources, if you're experiencing problems try a more conservative (restricted) setting.[/QUOTE]
[URL="http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=2574"]source[/URL]
```




*42.  Enabling ICC for your monitor!​*

```
For whatever reason after installing Win7 if you want to continue using your old monitor's 
calibrated profile (ICC) it doesn't enable. Again, it did with another Win7 disc but not the one I used 
to reinstall Win7. If you are unable to get your profile to work you are not going to believe it but a simple
check box is the cause of it. The problem is that is incredibly convoluted as to how you get to the check box.
Here is what you do:

[QUOTE]Click to open Color Management.
Click the Advanced tab, and click Change system defaults.
Click the Advanced tab [B][U]again[/U][/B] in the 2nd Color Management - System Defaults dialog box
To enable Windows to load display calibrations, select the check box for "[U]Use Windows display calibration[/U]".
Click Close in the Color Management - System Defaults dialog box.
Click Close in the Color Management dialog box.[/QUOTE]
I found this tip in MSN forum from someone who got it from someone else.
```




*43.  FIX for CMD Commands​*

```
If you are unable to use commands at the command prompt (CMD) type Path at the command prompt and see what directories shows up.  If windows;windows/system32 aren't there you will need to type system path at start's search box. Select environment variables button.  Look down at the System variables and scroll it down until you see Path.  Edit it to read C:\Windows;C:\Windows\system32 
Sve the settings and reopen CMD.  Now you should have access to commands normally found in system 32 like Ping, Tracert, Ipconfig, etc.
```




*44.  Fixt It Center​*


Fix it Center has gone BETA





*45.  Open With*
Do you miss using "Open With" when you right click on something?  Do you want to get that feature back?  Well you can and it's easy to do. 
1. Open up note pad
2. Input the following:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With]
@="{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}"
3. Save this as Openwith.reg
4. Click on it.  This will add a key to your regsitry. (there is no spaces in Open.  Not sure why it's showing up that way).
5.  You may need to log off and back in but I've not needed to do that.  
Keep in mind that this is 





> not available when you right-click executable files (.cmd, .bat, .pif, .scf, .exe, .com, or .scr), or shortcuts to executable files.


source




This list may be updated as information becomes available.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2009)

PB doesn't work with build 7600, but I know of a lot of good non-PB servers for CoD4. Can't say the same for WaW, I thought it sucked. Everything else works fine.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> *PB doesn't work with build 7600*, but I know of a lot of good non-PB servers for CoD4. Can't say the same for WaW, I thought it sucked. Everything else works fine.



oh no.... no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! WHYYYY!!!!! looks like no CoD gaming for me for a while


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 26, 2009)

Windows 7 has an ISO burner??? SWEET!


----------



## Naelex (Jul 26, 2009)

*How to Rearm and Extend Free Usage (Activation Grace Period) of Windows 7 to 120 Days*

‘Rearm’ trick on Windows 7 is done using the similar commands and steps with Windows Vista. Follow these steps to reset and extend activation grace period from 30 days to 120 days in Windows 7:

Type any of the following commands into the command prompt, and then hit Enter:


```
sysprep /generalize

slmgr.vbs –rearm

rundll32 slc.dll,SLReArmWindows

slmgr /rearm
```

As rearm only works for 3 times, make sure the command is only been run when the 30 days countdown of evaluation period is almost expired.

source: mydigitallife.info


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

Naelex said:


> ‘Rearm’ trick on Windows 7 is done using the similar commands and steps with Windows Vista. Follow these steps to reset and extend activation grace period from 30 days to 120 days in Windows 7:
> 
> 1. Install Windows 7 without any product activation key.
> 2. After installation is completed, use the Windows 7 for 30 days and wait for the remaining days left to activate Windows counting down to 0, or almost zero.
> ...




Im not even gonna bother saying welcome to the forum as your ass is already on the way out


----------



## mtosev (Jul 26, 2009)

MS says its legal: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/948472


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 26, 2009)

RC1, Friggin UAC= Annoying for some Downloaded online Games

Project Torque

etc.

No way to make UAC recog the program as safe to run (Stupid Prompt always appears)

only way to fix is to turn off UAC Completely


Services are a mess 46 of them

No ATI Legacy AGP Win XP~Win 7 32/64bit Driver yet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, I've updated the OP with some information about Win7 and there is already some useful information found within the thread.


----------



## Naelex (Jul 26, 2009)

excuse me freedom eclipse? i don't see what's wrong with what i posted, and if there is something then i apologise

tell me, where did you download 7600 build?


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 26, 2009)

Got a linky for RTM yet?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

Naelex said:


> excuse me freedom eclipse? i don't see what's wrong with what i posted, and if there is something then i apologise
> 
> tell me, where did you download 7600 build?



Demoniod 

& my apologies - I thought you posted some illegal means of M$ activation


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

Naelex said:


> ‘Rearm’ trick on Windows 7 is done using the similar commands and steps with Windows Vista. Follow these steps to reset and extend activation grace period from 30 days to 120 days in Windows 7:
> 
> Type any of the following commands into the command prompt, and then hit Enter:
> 
> ...





FreedomEclipse said:


> Im not even gonna bother saying welcome to the forum as your ass is already on the way out



its legal, and its allowed. there is no pirated keys, no cracks, nothing breaks the EULA.

Discussion of cracks and such is still a nono, but the rearm trick IS allowed to be discussed here.


----------



## Naelex (Jul 26, 2009)

Afaik there is no way of activating the RTM build atm, and the rearm trick may be a tad unethical, but not illegal to my knowledge 

edit: posted before i saw mussels post above


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

rearm isnt even unethical, MS allow it freely.


Way i see it, this allows us to run the OS for 120 days, so we have 120 days from install to get off our asses and buy a technet account and get a key  (technet is cheaper than retail ultimate anyway, and you get sooooo much stuff)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

well the way I managed to get my 7600 activated with my old 7100 key is somewhat illegal. & honestly it was so straight forward.  im not gonna say anything else on the matter


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

that method works, but you just made your install timebombed again.

When the time comes for the RC to expire (march next year) your OS will shut down. If you dont beleive me, feel free to set your clock ahead.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> that method works, but you just made your install timebombed again.
> 
> When the time comes for the RC to expire (march next year) your OS will shut down. If you dont beleive me, feel free to set your clock ahead.



well this is just a temp fix....March next year is plenty of time for me to find other methods to keep it activated, & who knows if i'l still be on 7600 as 7600 isnt the last RTM/RC.

March is more then long enough

.:EDIT:. March 2010 is a lot further away then 120days


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> PB doesn't work with build 7600, but I know of a lot of good non-PB servers for CoD4. Can't say the same for WaW, I thought it sucked. Everything else works fine.



PB will work if you update it http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
happens everytime someone gets lazy and doesn't read.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

kg4icg said:


> PB will work if you update it http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
> happens everytime someone gets lazy and doesn't read.



i keep hearing the same thing over and over that PB doesnt work, and it sucks and my life is now over.

Never once, did it occur to me to tell them to update it (i do that by default, if i have PB issues -  figured it was common sense)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anyone noticed any increase or decrease in ping to online gaming servers?  If so, what was the previous OS you were using?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

no change here, vista -> 7 beta/RC/RTM. tested with CoH, l4D, and SoASE: E


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i keep hearing the same thing over and over that PB doesnt work, and it sucks and my life is now over.
> 
> Never once, did it occur to me to tell them to update it (i do that by default, if i have PB issues -  figured it was common sense)



You do know how some people and common sense work out. That's like asking for some people just to jump back into reality.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

kg4icg said:


> You do know how some people and common sense work out. That's like asking for some people just to jump back into reality.



we're here to eat shit & chew gum, & we're all outta shit


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 26, 2009)

The system restore option to see what you will loose ect. Is a great idea not that I use system restore at all. PC safegaurd looks to be a brilliant idea also. We have people using our second pc all the time and that alone would help alot.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2009)

i wasnt aware of half the features on that list, and i'm running the damn OS!

safeguard, middle clicking running another copy of a program, and the 'small icons' taskbar, are all things i did not know about.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jul 26, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well this is just a temp fix....March next year is plenty of time for me to find other methods to keep it activated, & who knows if i'l still be on 7600 as 7600 isnt the last RTM/RC.
> 
> March is more then long enough
> 
> .:EDIT:. March 2010 is a lot further away then 120days



yes it is.. its gone gold :/ theres even a video of it on youtube... (from the m$oft conference)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2009)

jamesrt2004 said:


> yes it is.. its gone gold :/ theres even a video of it on youtube... (from the m$oft conference)




oh well in that case then I hope I do find a way to keep it activated & not have to pay £200 for it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 26, 2009)

Well lets hope they have another upgrade sale.  This time it can be OEM


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 26, 2009)

Count me in I will have Premium retail in hope it will perform better than Vista.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 26, 2009)

kg4icg said:


> PB will work if you update it http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
> happens everytime someone gets lazy and doesn't read.



PB does not work if you update it. I'm not stupid, I've already tried


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 26, 2009)

*technet subscription code.*

If some of you are thinking about getting a Technet subscription, this code: TMSAM04

brings the price down from $349 to $261.75

Not sure how long the code is good for, but I just checked and it showed the above price


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 27, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?



Right from the start...I was on Vista Ultimate previously.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?



*raises hand*


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup, I'm on 7100.  I enjoy it.   Hell it's free after all.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 27, 2009)

I have not seen any specific Win7 chipset drivers.  What are some of you doing to compensate?  
A. You do not install any chipset drivers
B. Use Vista chipset drivers
C. Other?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2009)

Did'nt asus release some specific win7 drivers for some of their boards? or maybe try the intel website.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 27, 2009)

I've checked a few of their most recent 775 socket boards and didn't see any win7 drivers.  Nor a sub section that included win7.  I've only seen Win7 with the 1366 socket boards.  Inwhich we all know you don't need a 1366 socket board to have Win7 compatibility.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 28, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?





FreedomEclipse said:


> Right from the start...I was on Vista Ultimate previously.



Yep me also! Was running Vista Ultimate on 3 systems, changed all three over to Windows 7.

Count me in on the club


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2009)

chipset drivers? on intel? 


Havent needed to install them in a long time.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

If there is no drivers for my New UD5 board @Gigabyte for windows 7 I will use the vista ones. ATM I can only see drivers for the onboard Audio.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2009)

vista drivers work, but apart from video and audio, most of them are included, or available via windows update.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

So in other words even if you installed Vista drivers windows 7 update will be nagging you about drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> So in other words even if you installed Vista drivers windows 7 update will be nagging you about drivers.



only if it has newer.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 28, 2009)

Cant say I have ever used a microsoft update driver always refuse to use Unless I just cant find a driver for something then I use what ms have to offer.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2009)

Craigleberry said:


> Cant say I have ever used a microsoft update driver always refuse to use Unless I just cant find a driver for something then I use what ms have to offer.



you're missing out. this aint XP, where MS drivers are crippled, barely working drivers. Under vista, it gave me Nv drivers (full, WHQL nvidia drivers, with control panel) and sound card drivers (again, with control panel) - 7 seems to be the same, except only for companies that have actual 7 drivers out yet.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 28, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?



ever since 7100, its been my main OS and havnt had any problems with it.

havnt had any problems with any games or drives at all! and i no longer have network issues that i once had with vista.

if all goes well... this will be the 1st OS i will actualy buy


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 28, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?



Yes! I am using the 7100 build. This is a huge change for me because came from XP I had  skipped the Vista move and just waited for Win7, This is awesome

Everything is running smooth except for two things: I can't seem to get F.E.A.R. 1 working, and every now and then my CD ROM drive doesn't respond (I have to do a restart for it too work).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok, I've used Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor (link found in OP) and it was a big help getting me to understand how compatible I am for Win7.  The only issue for me was the X-Fi.  I was advised to update X-Fi's drivers.  

I suggest everyone download and use Win7 Upgrade Advisor to get an idea were you stand.  As mentioned earlier I don't think you need to worry about chipset drivers.


----------



## Inioch (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm using the RC as my only os now. Skipped Vista  mainly because it felt weird and cluttered. Biggest problem was finding a antivir & firewall since neither Norton or F-Secure work. Using NIS10 beta at the moment. Seems to work nicely.

Still getting used to where things are and how they work. Can't seem to get Everest to run without the UAC popup during login. Tried running in test mode and signing the sys files but no help there.

Still pretty happy at the moment. This thing is a resource hog btw, I'm using over 1g memory all the time. XP was around 500 with more programs running.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 28, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes! I am using the 7100 build. This is a huge change for me because came from XP I had  skipped the Vista move and just waited for Win7, This is awesome
> 
> Everything is running smooth except for two things: I can't seem to get F.E.A.R. 1 working, and every now and then my CD ROM drive doesn't respond (I have to do a restart for it too work).



As I said in another thread I have FEAR working under both Vista 64 and W7 64...
What have you tried? The way it worked for me was to explore the CD, find the setup.exe, right click and select Properties/Compatability/XP service pack 2/3/apply. Then, once its installed right click on the FEAR icon and do the compatability thing again. Works for me....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2009)

i want in


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2009)

i'll try the upgrade advisor for laughs.

as for antivirus, kaspersky and nod32 work fine.

Inioch: just like vista, 7 uses more ram, the more you have. Its utterly pointless for an OS to NOT use the ram, since its faster than reading off a hard drive. mines using 1.6GB for just about nothing - but thats only 20% of my system ram.

edit: ran the advisor - it says i meet all requirements but hard drive space.


----------



## Inioch (Jul 28, 2009)

Mussels: True about using ram. I was merely thinking about using 7 also in a netbook, which can be a bit of a pain if the os is using over 1G already  Anyone here tried it already? Of course you can disable Aero and stuff to bring it down a few noches.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 28, 2009)

Just because the RAM is cached doesn't mean its unavailable. The OS will release it if needed by an App.


----------



## r9 (Jul 28, 2009)

You can add me as proud Windows 7 user. Many people are affected buy propaganda of new hardware and software of how better it is. But Windows 7 is really the best OS ever. Many will say yea it is the newest so it must be the best. But compared to Windows XP and Vista Windows 7 is great from the start compared to windows xp and vista that needed time to mature. I did not make any modifications to win7 I use it as developers mean to be used. I needed a week time to get use to.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey guys how use win 7,does game called Warrock play on the RTM version?


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 28, 2009)

Add me cous ive got my code and Im just waiting for the clock to strike twelve on august the 1st.. or whatever the date is.....


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2009)

Inioch said:


> Mussels: True about using ram. I was merely thinking about using 7 also in a netbook, which can be a bit of a pain if the os is using over 1G already  Anyone here tried it already? Of course you can disable Aero and stuff to bring it down a few noches.



the more you have, the more it uses.

The LESS you have, the LESS it uses.

My mums PC is an old 1.6Ghz sempron with 1GB DDR 400, and it runs 7 just fine for non 3D stuff. Sure its no speed monster, but she has zero trouble using it for email, office, and photo stuff.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 29, 2009)

So I have to ask, why do we like Windows 7?  What about it is better than Vista or XP? 

My answer is because I like having the newest OS and even though compatibility may not be 100% for games/apps I have the latest M$ OS for FREE


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> So I have to ask, why do we like Windows 7?  What about it is better than Vista or XP?
> 
> My answer is because I like having the newest OS and even though compatibility may not be 100% for games/apps I have the latest M$ OS for FREE



cleaner interface, better support for high res screens (you can make stuff bigger)
Better support for small screens (you can make stuff smaller, to save screen space on stuff like eeepc's)

Its slightly better on resources than vista, much better if you have a DX10 card.
It doesnt thrash the HDD like vista.
It doesnt slow network transfers when audio is playing, like vista.
Its as stable as vista.


i'm sure theres more.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> cleaner interface, better support for high res screens (you can make stuff bigger)
> Better support for small screens (you can make stuff smaller, to save screen space on stuff like eeepc's)
> 
> Its slightly better on resources than vista, much better if you have a DX10 card.
> ...



I hear that


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2009)

once i got my OC linpack stable, i have never had a single application or game crash in vista or 7.

Thats not so impressive except for the fact that none of my machines ever turn off - they use sleep mode, so they're running for weeks at a time with no problems.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm using Windows7 x64 as my main OS and its been great!  The only problem I have is when it first turns on the network doesn't work for about 2-3 minutes.  I can disable the network adapter and re-enable it and it works right away.  Once it kicks in it works all day just fine.  I tried the latest Vista 64-bit drivers but it still does this.  Seriously though other than that one problem its been wonderful!  

So are there only going to be three retail versions this time around?  Are 32 and 64 bit versions going to be in the same box?  That would be nice.  But even then I wish there was only two versions like XP.  Home and Pro!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2009)

odd network problem. try manually setting your IP address (to what its automatically getting), with the gateway as the router.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 29, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> I'm using Windows7 x64 as my main OS and its been great!  The only problem I have is when it first turns on the network doesn't work for about 2-3 minutes.  I can disable the network adapter and re-enable it and it works right away.  Once it kicks in it works all day just fine.  I tried the latest Vista 64-bit drivers but it still does this.  Seriously though other than that one problem its been wonderful!
> 
> So are there only going to be three retail versions this time around?  Are 32 and 64 bit versions going to be in the same box?  That would be nice.  But even then I wish there was only two versions like XP.  Home and Pro!



Sounds like a power saving feature.  Make sure you have your network set to high performance if applicable.  

Also check for updates for your network card/adapter. 

I've read that disabling  the Iphelper and unticked ip6 over ip4 in properties has helped but I can't say if that will work in your case or not.  Do a search for services.msc to find Iphelper.


----------



## ov2rey (Jul 29, 2009)

add me too ^^ i also using windows 7 64 bits as main os


----------



## Creatre (Jul 29, 2009)

Windows 7 as main OS as of today. Yay for new hard drives and RAID setup allowing me a good time to switch OS.


----------



## Water Drop (Jul 29, 2009)

You can add me to that list since Saturday night I've been running Windows 7 on my desktop gaming rig (replacing Windows Server 2008 as my main OS).  I originally had Windows 7 Ultimate x64 installed, but then formatted and installed Win 7 Professional x64 since that is the version I expect to be able to get a key for through MSDNAA.  

So far so good.  The latest version of Dameon Tools said it was incompatible with this version of Windows but I installed it anyway and it seems find other than the fact that I can't seem to disable my virtual drive (though mounting to it and unmounting to it work fine).  Also networking for my VMs in VMWare Workstation 6.5 is not working, but other than that everything is working great.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, I've exhausted my search on the PB vs Win7 issue.  From what I've gathered PB won't work properly until win7 is officially released.  However, some PB enabled games like COD:WAW MP and BF2 may work with Windows 7.  COD4 MP is the only game were Window 7 user have had the most kicks for Unknown API, etc.  OP updated to reflect this issue.  

So, if you want to use Windows 7 now you will have to keep this is mind.  This is the only major issue I've found with Windows 7 for gamers.  Unfortunately for some, it's a true upgrade stopper for now .


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, I've exhausted my search on the PB vs Win7 issue.  From what I've gathered PB won't work properly until win7 is officially released.  However, some PB enabled games like COD:WAW MP and BF2 may work with Windows 7.  COD4 MP is the only game were Window 7 user have had the most kicks for Unknown API, etc.  OP updated to reflect this issue.
> 
> So, if you want to use Windows 7 now you will have to keep this is mind.  This is the only major issue I've found with Windows 7 for gamers.  Unfortunately for some, it's a true upgrade stopper for now .



one thing i noticed is that i cant use anythign over 180.32 nvidia drivers or all my source games get funny...thats with a reinstall of steam all games -x32 tag disable physx and SLI still no go idk wtf is happening.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 29, 2009)

Perhaps it's the drivers...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 29, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Perhaps it's the drivers...



it started happening on vista so i fresh formatted to 7 and it does the same thing


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 29, 2009)

*My Experience with Windows 7*

OK, it time for me to inform you of my experience with Win7.  So far I really do like it.   There is a slight learning curve.  However, that's negated by reading the OP (which I will try to update as much as possible as information becomes available.).  Win7 performance overall is similar to XP below is my experience so far:
-Installation of Windows 7 took the same, if not longer, then XP using a dvd.
-Interface is very intuitive and it's easy to navigate.  Yes we all know it looks better 
-Startup time was exactly the same as XP so I noticed no improvement there
-As told earlier I had no sound so using that program is pretty accurate
-X-Fi's newest drivers worked like a charm. And, I was able to update X-Fi driver via MS which included all the necessary programs.  Downside to this was that MS's update website only used 1/3 my download speed.  Making a few 100Meg download take over an hour! 
-Words in wordpad etc are a lot more crisper then before and looks better
-Total restore time (installing programs one at a time) took just over 2 hours.  With XP it would have been just over 3 hours.  So there is a remarkable improvement there.
-Installing programs were noticeably faster then before.  
-Installing ATI Drivers were painless and so far, I wasn't asked to reboot. 
-Download speeds appear to be the same so far from XP
-The sounds are a tad fuller then before when watching youtube videos.  I can't explain why though.
-Photoshop Elements loads a tad faster now.  I sometimes load this program more then once.  On the second load in XP it would slightly pause before the screen would pop up.  Now it's nearly instantaneous. 
-COD:WAW MP plays just fine.  Frame rates appear to be no better or worst then XP so far
-Digital Panel Attributes for CCC is now found in: Graphics > Desktops & Displays > Right click small monitor icon on lower right corner > Configure
-Check off Reduce DVI Frequency on High Resolutions Displays in CCC in order to get 60Hz refresh rates in Win7

My only gripe so far is that I like to know HD space available when using Windows Explorer. If someone can help me enable this it is appreciated.  This is my experience so far.  Even typing this post, the letters looks a whole lot better.  It's hard to explain but it makes viewing this post easy on the eyes.  If I find other things I would post them.


----------



## kg4icg (Jul 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> OK, it time for me to inform you of my experience with Win7.  So far I really do like it.  And would find it difficult to go back to XP.  There is a slight learning curve.  However, that's negated by reading the OP (which I will try to update as much as possible as information becomes available.).  Win7 performance overall is similar to XP below is my experience so far:
> -Installation of Windows 7 took the same, if not longer, then XP using a dvd.
> -Interface is very intuitive and it's easy to navigate.  Yes we all know it looks better
> -Startup time was exactly the same as XP so I noticed no improvement there
> ...


 
That' s easy, hit the start button click on computer and you'll see right there what is occupied and free on your drives connected.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like I am not alone on this one.  The free space indicator at the bottom of windows explorer (status bar) is gone.   I consider this an annoyance.  
source


On another note COD:WAW seems to work just fine both SP and MP.  I've noticed that the MP's lagometer's lines are much thinner then before.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

try elaborate bytes virtual clone drive - works better than deamon tools IMO, its free, and its compatible with many deamon tools mods. (free version supports double click mounting, no tray icon wasting memory, etc)










What am i missing? i have big bars, and the text at the bottom.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh I am talking about windows explorer.  IE: Right click on start and click on "Open Windows Explorer".  So far it's missing the option to show you how much free HD space you have at the bottom.   That way you don't have to click over to start then Computer just to see how much HD space you have (as illustrated in your previous post).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Oh I am talking about windows explorer.  IE: Right click on start and click on "Open Windows Explorer".  So far it's missing the option to show you how much free HD space you have at the bottom.   That way you don't have to click over to start then Computer just to see how much HD space you have (as illustrated in your previous post).



heh? i right click start menu, hit open windows explorer. Takes me to my libraries page.
I then click on 'computer' and it takes me to where my screenshot was.

I always put the computer icon on my desktop anyway.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> heh? i right click start menu, hit open windows explorer. Takes me to my libraries page.
> I then click on 'computer' and it takes me to where my screenshot was.
> 
> I always put the computer icon on my desktop anyway.



That's the problem.  With XP HD space was already available in windows explorer status bar found on the bottom.  No need for an extra window or more clicks.  In any case I agree with what that guy said.  Some 3rd party programmer will create a a windows explorer program that will provide that feature.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

... so that you can see your first HDD's usage in 0.3 seconds less?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ... so that you can see your first HDD's usage in 0.3 seconds less?


Correct, that's why I consider it an annoyance. It's one less screen and few less clicks (which make it more then 0.3 seconds).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

same amount of clicks.

right-click, followed by left click - or two left clicks, start menu and computer.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> same amount of clicks.
> 
> right-click, followed by left click - or two left clicks, start menu and computer.



If that information was made available in windows explorer as it was in XP there are no clicks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If that information was made available in windows explorer as it was in XP there are no clicks.



you can start windows explorer without using a mouse or keyboard? your skills impress me.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah its called voice interaction...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you can start windows explorer without using a mouse or keyboard? your skills impress me.



If you are already in windows explorer you have no need to start it again.  I prefer to know the hard drive space available in the status bar which was an option found in XP.  Without having to open up another window to see it.  Because it doesn't I consider it an annoyance because I do use the option.  There is really no reason for you to argue with me about it.  

-------------------------------------------


Other then that most other programs I use seem to work using Windows 7 so far.  Personally I would avoid using most utilities right now.  I would suggest those that get up and running with Win7 to defrag their hard drive.  After that you should be set.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 30, 2009)

One annoyance I have is that I can't drag My Computer to the top of my screen and have a toolbar with all my drives shown. You can drag it to the taskbar, but then you have to click it to see the drives,


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> One annoyance I have is that I can't drag My Computer to the top of my screen and have a toolbar with all my drives shown. You can drag it to the taskbar, but then you have to click it to see the drives,



Have you gotten CPU-z to work? GPUz works just fine for me.

Edit: It's working now.  I guess I needed to replaced the copied icon...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Have you gotten CPU-z to work? GPUz works just fine for me.



CPU-Z and GPU-Z work fine here.

Mike:
Hmm, i didnt think about the toolbars - they changed that behaviour with dragging to maximising/filling half the screen, so that would screw up users used to making toolbars out of them. I dont know how to do that under 7.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah bugger, I was hoping that was a foible of 7100. Always have had that toolbar, makes dumping installers to my back up drives quick n easy...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

What is the refresh rate everyone is getting? Right-click on desktop > Screen Resolution > Right Click on the LCD Monitor Icon > Properties > Monitor Tab 

Anyone getting 59MHz?  I am not sure how to change that.  The registry for it is:
Computer/HKEY_Current_Config\System\Current Control Set\Control\Vi deo\{a number}\0000\DefaultSettings.VRefresh  Reg_DWord 0x00000001 (1)
but I have no idea what 1 means as it's different from Vista and XP.

Edit: This problem is now fixed:
-Open CCC
-Navigate to the Attributes Tab
-Check off Reduce DVI Frequency on High Resolutions Displayes
-Change the Refresh rate to 60Hz
-Reboot


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2009)

Multiplayer games that work so far:
BF2
COD:WAW
COD4
I've played them for at least a 1/2 an hour over the last few days.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 31, 2009)

EastCoast you can add me to your club,look like a great community with lots of information


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> EastCoast you can add me to your club,look like a great community with lots of information



No problem, the OP is updated to reflect all those who stated they are using (or about to use) Win7


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm using the RC on all my rigs  Switched from 7600 because i couldnt buy a key from technet yet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2009)

I honetly thought there would be more people trying Windows 7.  I've counted 17 people so far yet at TPU's home page's voting there are over 1,490 votes saying that people will get Win7 and have already tried it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

theres a lot more people trying it then you think but they just havent said so. quite a few of my regular CoD4/5 servers are more then half empty & its strange enough because it use to be packed out most nights before win7 7600 got released. so I reckon quite a lot of people are using win7


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> theres a lot more people trying it then you think but they just havent said so. quite a few of my regular CoD4/5 servers are more then half empty & its strange enough because it use to be packed out most nights before win7 7600 got released. so I reckon quite a lot of people are using win7



Odd, I've played COD4 and WAW and haven't been PB kicked.  Unless you were implying something else .  But I do understand that it's easier to vote then it is to reply to a thread.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 31, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I honetly thought there would be more people trying Windows 7.  I've counted 17 people so far yet at TPU's home page's voting there are over 1,490 votes saying that people will get Win7 and have already tried it.



Well, you didn't count me and I posted in this thread, so thats 18 at least! I have it on pre-order and am running the RC as secondary ATM.


----------



## Naelex (Jul 31, 2009)

add me to the club please  using 64 bit version on my new system


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

well I dunno. but PB doesnt work with Win7 7600 which im assuming that most gamers might have upgraded to.

theres no other explination,  unless 60-70% of the CoD players just suddenly got bored of the game at the same time quit & never picked the game up again all at the same time?? but its strange cuz i use to wait upto 10mins just for a spare slot lol.

its a full size server btw so around 40 somthing players i believe? & now theres only ever less then 30 players on the server at times when it use to be completely packed out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2009)

Already guys I've added you to the list.  

FreedomEclipse, I really can't explain why the servers aren't full any more.  I do know that the total server count dropped since the update and servers haven't been consistently full since the recent 1.5 patch.  I read one chat were someone just upgraded (IE: just found out about the new patch).  That maybe the problem here as there is no in game announcement to let people know that the servers have updated to a new version.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 31, 2009)

Its win7 '7600' im tellin you lol its cursed!!! its like fucking jack sparrow & the black pearl!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

RE5 using XP SP3 = 74.4 FPS




RE5 using Win7 = 83.9 FPS

Both have the CPU/GPU clocked at the same speed.  All in game settings are the same at 1680x1050 using 4xAA.  All other settings enabled/set to High.  Vsync disabled.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

Only 4xAA?  luls, I'l post my scores up


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

& suddenly my 'print screen' function dont work in 3d apps....


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have build 7600


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

I just pulled my cam out & took picks

DX9c






DX10.





8xAA, Win7


.:EDIT:.

Ive 'forced' a lot of settings in ATi CCC so my scores might not be entirely accurate.


----------



## FelipeV (Aug 1, 2009)

Can add me to the list too, using it as primary OS, I still have Vista on another raid setup, but since 7 is runnign games better and I did like the new aero and the aero peek, I'm not using aero on Vista.

No problems so far with games, only Crysis 64bits get appcrach.

Didn't istall chipset drivers only Intel drivers for ICH and Soundmax Beta for 7.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

OK guys, you've been added to the list.  If you have any tips about Win7 feel free to let us know.


----------



## Naelex (Aug 1, 2009)

how to Calibrate your Monitor using Windows 7:

Click Start, type DCCW and press Enter


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 1, 2009)

Naelex said:


> how to Calibrate your Monitor using Windows 7:
> 
> Click Start, type DCCW and press Enter



thats already been posted up


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm in - come August 6 I'll have completely moved over from XP. 

:/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

Naelex said:


> how to Calibrate your Monitor using Windows 7:
> 
> Click Start, type DCCW and press Enter



Thanks for the tip anyway


----------



## rake (Aug 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?



Yup, W7 RTM as only OS... I was prepared for any amount of pain as long as I could get the hell off Vista. Guess I lucked out, because I've had zero issues. (even with the RC)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

rake said:


> Yup, W7 RTM as only OS... I was prepared for any amount of pain as long as I could get the hell off Vista. Guess I lucked out, because I've had zero issues. (even with the RC)



Isn't it refreshing? I've not had any major issues so far.  However, I did notice one thing.  When installing a game from disc it seems to take up the entire OS.  If I try to continue multi-tasking it seems to lock up for a bit.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 1, 2009)

is anyone having problems with steam (source games) with windows 7 and nvidia? i have to stay at the default 180.xx because if i upgrade i get horrible unplayable discoloration etc when playing source games..like anything downloaded and ran by steam..L4D HL2 CS HL1 etc.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone tested Crysis Warhead with Win7 yet?  It's incredibly fluid even at low frame rates. However as I progress further in the game (They call me Ishmael) it's starts to stutter like crazy regardless of frame rate at 1680x1050 all on Enthusiast using 4xAA.  Funny thing is; when played on XP SP3 movement was a tad slower.  I don't know if it's because of DX10 or not.  I haven't figured out how to disable DX10 to use DX9 yet.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anyone lost the Start Search function from their Start Menu, I've never actually had it when I installed the RC.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone tested Crysis Warhead with Win7 yet?  It's incredibly fluid even at low frame rates. However as I progress further in the game (They call me Ishmael) it's starts to stutter like crazy regardless of frame rate at 1680x1050 all on Enthusiast using 4xAA.  Funny thing is; when played on XP SP3 movement was a tad slower.  I don't know if it's because of DX10 or not.  I haven't figured out how to disable DX10 to use DX9 yet.



force DX9 right click on your shortcut and modify the target line add -dx9 it would look like this

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Bin32\Crysis.exe" -DX9


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Has anyone lost the Start Search function from their Start Menu, I've never actually had it when I installed the RC.



Huh?? That's a new one.  Can you screen capture that?













Solaris17 said:


> force DX9 right click on your shortcut and modify the target line add -dx9 it would look like this
> 
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis WARHEAD\Bin32\Crysis.exe" -DX9


Thank you very much for that.  I also found out if you go to Start, Games and right click on Crysis Warhead you can select between DX9 and DX10.  Neat!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

Crysis DX9 at 1680x1050, 4xAA blur disabled, Enthusiast mode





Crysis DX10 at 1680x1050, 4xAA blur disabled, Enthusiast mode

This is at the Lagoon in the (they call me Ishmael) on that small wooden walkway).  I don't recall the stream being green in XP SP3.  Is there someone using XP SP3 that can compare?  I recall the stream being clear.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

Here we go...


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 1, 2009)

Eh? How comes your taskbar is at the top?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer it there.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 1, 2009)

add me in, ive had RTM installed since it was released


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, didn't know it could go there, thats all. By any chance have you worked out how to have a toolbar for My Computer so you can see all your drives?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Oh, didn't know it could go there, thats all. By any chance have you worked out how to have a toolbar for My Computer so you can see all your drives?



What, like this....


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Here we go...



How come your version doesn't display the date ??  It looks to me you are not using the proper version of Win7.  You have a few missing features that remind me of a feature built into win7 that will do that after a certain period of time using it. You may not have a good version.  Just re-download it from MS (if they are still allowing that).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

I can guarantee you I'm running a legitimate version of Windows 7 as I downloaded it directly from Microsoft. It doesn't show the date as I have small icons in the Taskbar not large.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can guarantee you I'm running a legitimate version of Windows 7 as I downloaded it directly from Microsoft. It doesn't show the date as I have small icons in the Taskbar not large.



I'm not implying you don't have a legit copy.  I'm saying that the copy you have maybe mucked up somehow and you may want to download and reinstall again.  Based on what you said so far.  However, if someone else has any other solution I am sure we all would like to read it .  Have your checked out Properties > Start Menu Tab > Customize to see if something is suppose to be enabled?


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 1, 2009)

ive changed my post eastcoast, thanks for notifying me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I'm not implying you don't have a legit copy.



Couldn't help but take it that way considering your choice of words - no offence taken or caused.



			
				EastCoasthandle said:
			
		

> ... the copy you have maybe mucked up somehow and you may want to download and reinstall again.



I can hold out until August 6th. 



			
				EastCoastHandle said:
			
		

> Have your checked out Properties > Start Menu Tab > Customize to see if something is suppose to by checked off?



I have indeed and Windows thinks it's actually there and enabled. I've been through the Group Policy Editor and tried different settings, as I have with the Registry. No luck. 

Still, I get a full version of 7 come the 6th. Not long to wait tbh. If I figure out a fix, I'll definitely post it!


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What, like this....



YES!! EXACTLY!!! Thats the only thing pissing me off in W7, how did you do it?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

Right click on the Taskbar>Toolbars>New Toolbar...

then _select folder_ Computer.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 1, 2009)

When I tried that I got a My Computer with an arrow on the taskbar which then cascaded into each drive/folder. But it didn't have the same functionality as the separate toolbar in other versions of windows...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 1, 2009)

count me in, im running the supposed RTM build 7600 - and I have home premium E on pre order baby 

OH AND INNCOENT (in caps so he notices) HOW DO YOU GET YOUR TASKBAR SO STREAMLINED WITH SMALL ICONS!?

*edit*

Done it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> When I tried that I got a My Computer with an arrow on the taskbar which then cascaded into each drive/folder. But it didn't have the same functionality as the separate toolbar in other versions of windows...



Right click and unlock the Taskbar, then drag the Toolbar from the dotted header, that'll extend the Toolbar.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice one bud, thats got the functions I was after! Can't offer you a cookie as I don't believe in em, have a Rich Tea instead. Now, for a Chocolate Hob Nob tell me how to have a separate bar so I can use the taskbar just for common programs, pretty please!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

Can always hit the thanks button.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 1, 2009)

Done.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone tested Crysis Warhead with Win7 yet?  It's incredibly fluid even at low frame rates. However as I progress further in the game (They call me Ishmael) it's starts to stutter like crazy regardless of frame rate at 1680x1050 all on Enthusiast using 4xAA.  Funny thing is; when played on XP SP3 movement was a tad slower.  I don't know if it's because of DX10 or not.  I haven't figured out how to disable DX10 to use DX9 yet.



I think I fixed the stuttering problem.  I was playing in window mode (a bug that was fixed in the 1.1 patch).  I updated Crysis:WH to 1.1 then set it to full screen.  So far, so good no major stuttering like before.  The only stuttering I noticed was during a cut scene when the jet get's taken out and, when Psycho is descending down the mountain.  No other stuttering while actually playing in game so far.  I am not back to using DX10!

So far, the frame rates look similar to XP Pro SP3.  Nothing really out of the ordinary.  That's good and bad because I don't notice any IQ improvements that caught my eye so far.  Which make using DX10 a disappointment when looking for IQ enhancements.  However, I am not seeing any major frame rate decreases either.  What makes playing this game enjoyable is the fact that it runs so fluidly and perky.  I've had no slow ups like I noticed when on XP Pro SP3.  I recall 2 particular places were the game would slow down:
-over looking the beach resort from the side of the mountain
-over looking the crash site were there is broken trees set on fire, long ditch mark in the dirt from the jet, etc.  Although frame rates looks similar I do not notice any slow downs like I did with XP Pro SP3.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

I completed Warhead today after not playing since buying it. I definitely recommend you run it in 64bit DX10 also, check out the Blue Sky mod -  makes the game look ace!


----------



## FelipeV (Aug 1, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Has anyone lost the Start Search function from their Start Menu, I've never actually had it when I installed the RC.



Did you disabled any service ?

Go to Turn windows feature on or off and check if windows search is installed and the service is enabled.

I uninstaled once and the search disapear from the start menu.

Maybe uninstaling and re-instaling will bring it back.

I'm using at work and trying all kinds of things and programs before messing with mine installation.

Eastcoast, my water in Crysis-WH was allways green.

Dx9 runs much faster but I still have the problem when using scopes, something with the depth of field I think, every time I use the scope my fps drops to half, I need to alt tab the game to get my fps back.
Maybe a X2 issue since Crysis with DX9 Mod got the same problem.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 1, 2009)

You're right, I completely forgot I had taken that off.

Nicely done!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 2, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> Eastcoast, my water in Crysis-WH was allways green.
> 
> Dx9 runs much faster but I still have the problem when using scopes, something with the depth of field I think, every time I use the scope my fps drops to half, I need to alt tab the game to get my fps back.
> Maybe a X2 issue since Crysis with DX9 Mod got the same problem.


Is that water green using Vista or XP?  I haven't noticed any problem using the scopes.  Sure I see the frame rates fluctuate a bit but the game still plays as normal.  Are you using the 64bit exe of Crysis Warhead via patch?


----------



## FelipeV (Aug 3, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is that water green using Vista or XP?  I haven't noticed any problem using the scopes.  Sure I see the frame rates fluctuate a bit but the game still plays as normal.  Are you using the 64bit exe of Crysis Warhead via patch?



Vista, never played WH on XP, I´m not using XP since the end of 2007, XP was good for benchmark, but Vista offered better gameplay with MGPU.

My WH is a fresh install no patches installed.


----------



## JessicaD (Aug 3, 2009)

EastCoasthandle,

To get some great tips / tricks for Windows 7, Microsoft does have a site with whitepapers, tutorials, walkthroughs and screen casts on all the “under the hood” features in Win 7.  Check out the Springboard site for Windows 7 on TechNet here http://tinyurl.com/832nco 

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## aquax (Aug 3, 2009)

anyone was able to use 1920x1080 60Hz with windows 7 7600 rtm?

I'm trying to force 60hz but it will go back to 59hz, I tried the "reduce DVI frequency" but it didn't help.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 3, 2009)

so what is the deal with gaming in windows 7 versus gaming in windows vista? any benchmarks out there showing improvements? i havnt found any.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 3, 2009)

JessicaD said:


> EastCoasthandle,
> 
> To get some great tips / tricks for Windows 7, Microsoft does have a site with whitepapers, tutorials, walkthroughs and screen casts on all the “under the hood” features in Win 7.  Check out the Springboard site for Windows 7 on TechNet here http://tinyurl.com/832nco
> 
> ...


Jessica,
Thank you very much for the additional information.  I will add this to the OP.  Please don't be a stranger; if you have any additional insight/information regarding Windows 7 please feel free to let us know.  Your input is greatly appreciated not only by me but this community as well 








Easy Rhino said:


> so what is the deal with gaming in windows 7 versus gaming in windows vista? any benchmarks out there showing improvements? i havnt found any.


Easy Rhino,
Anandtech announced they would do just that but haven't provided any benchmarks yet.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2009)

aquax said:


> anyone was able to use 1920x1080 60Hz with windows 7 7600 rtm?
> 
> I'm trying to force 60hz but it will go back to 59hz, I tried the "reduce DVI frequency" but it didn't help.



Check the AMD thread in my sig - i had the same issue, and had to make a modified driver to fix it. Until you get 60Hz, ATI's scaling features are broken as well.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Jessica,
> Thank you very much for the additional information.  I will add this to the OP.  Please don't be a stranger; if you have any additional insight/information regarding Windows 7 please feel free to let us know.  Your input is greatly appreciated not only by me but this community as well
> 
> 
> From what i can tell, jessica has been hired from a marketing company and just links us to relevant microsoft sites.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 4, 2009)

*Regarding Win7 and 59Hz refresh rate*



aquax said:


> anyone was able to use 1920x1080 60Hz with windows 7 7600 rtm?
> 
> I'm trying to force 60hz but it will go back to 59hz, I tried the "reduce DVI frequency" but it didn't help.



From what I've read it's a design decision from MS.  


> “If you have a monitor that exposes ~59.94 (and no other frequency that we would use for 60), we enumerate both 59 and 60 and whichever you set, we set 59.94 and persist 59.94. When the UI asks what mode we’re in we tell it we’re in 59, as you see. This is the issue we had back at the end of February when we were trying to make the last minute fixes but in the end we decided that it was too late. So it is by design for now.”


Source
Hopefully (either at or before the release of Win7) this issue is fixed by MS or there is a work around found in the drivers.   However, I have been able to get it working at 60Hz with no problem so far.  It's still unclear if the registry value will effectively change the refresh rate permanently as it does for Vista and XP (which uses other values).


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Is this refresh rate thing specific to 7600? Cos I'm running 7100 and both Windows and CCC report 60hz. Still cant use scaling though...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 4, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Is this refresh rate thing specific to 7600? Cos I'm running 7100 and both Windows and CCC report 60hz. Still cant use scaling though...



Not from reading that quote.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Is this refresh rate thing specific to 7600? Cos I'm running 7100 and both Windows and CCC report 60hz. Still cant use scaling though...



i had it in 7127 as well.


In order to get scaling to work, try lowering the resolution to 1280x1024 - its ridiculous, but that works for most people.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, that works but is really pointless,LOL


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Is this refresh rate thing specific to 7600? Cos I'm running 7100 and both Windows and CCC report 60hz. Still cant use scaling though...



Im running 7600 - got no issue with 60Hz but I cant get Ati Hydravision to reconise my 2 4870's.  so i assume my 'scaling' is disabled/broken too but i dont use a HD monitor anyway... 

Im not too sure if this may help but sometimes monitors come with drivers - try locating it on the manufacturers website, I know both my old Iiyama Prolite bought in 2003/4 (???) & my Samsung SM 226Cw came with a drivers disc.

Its not critical that you install the drivers but maybe in this situation it might help.

can anyone tell me how to get hydravision going? Ive downloaded the 'basic' & the 'full' package off ATi's own website but it still wont detect my cards, Im using the latest ATi drivers (9.7???)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2009)

scaling has nothing to do with a HD screen, its just getting black bars instead of a stretched image, using a non widescreen res on a widescreen... erm, screen.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 4, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im running 7600 - got no issue with 60Hz but I cant get Ati Hydravision to reconise my 2 4870's.  so i assume my 'scaling' is disabled/broken too but i dont use a HD monitor anyway...
> 
> Im not too sure if this may help but sometimes monitors come with drivers - try locating it on the manufacturers website, I know both my old Iiyama Prolite bought in 2003/4 (???) & my Samsung SM 226Cw came with a drivers disc.
> 
> ...


Just put my monitor driver in on 7, no change unfortunately, scaling options not available unless using a res lower than native. Works fine on Vista 64 though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2009)

Been playing 4hrs of Gundam Dynasty 2 on a ps2 emulator. works great in win7 but you need to set compatibilty to vista


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 4, 2009)

Has anyone had any trouble installing Win7 RC (7100) into a IDE hard drive? Is ide compatible with Win7?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Has anyone had any trouble installing Win7 RC (7100) into a IDE hard drive? Is ide compatible with Win7?



odd question. yes its completely fine.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> odd question. yes its completely fine.



Yeah I know it was a weird question I'm just having a lot of trouble with my ide hdd's working with 7.

 Issue #1: Cant install Win7 RC on my other computer (Seagate 120gb ide hdd). It goes through the installing process and restarts itself before I can enter the cd key, a continuous loop.

Issue #2: I have an internal Seagate 250gb ide hdd in a external enclosure (usb) that is not being reconized in the device manager. But I am pretty sure this is a driver issue or a problem with the "rebuilt from warranty" drive itself.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 5, 2009)

Make sure you haven't got AHCI enabled in your BIOS.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 5, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Make sure you haven't got AHCI enabled in your BIOS.



Thank you, I will check.........

EDIT: Fixed. everything is running smooth


----------



## FelipeV (Aug 5, 2009)

Codec suggestions ? I´m using K-lite full, mostly for flv playing, cant watch youtube in real-time, so I save then to watch later.


----------



## fritoking (Aug 5, 2009)

i have issues trying to re-encode xvids to dvd w/ nero7 up to 9....... but  convertx to dvd works?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> Codec suggestions ? I´m using K-lite full, mostly for flv playing, cant watch youtube in real-time, so I save then to watch later.



suggestion: burn K-lite to a CD, delete all copies of it off your machine.
Get said CD, then set it on fire. grind up the remains, and post them to hell where they belong.


Use CCCP, or no codec pack at all. In general, you want as FEW codecs as possible.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

FelipeV said:


> *Codec suggestions* ? I´m using K-lite full, mostly for flv playing, cant watch youtube in real-time, so I save then to watch later.



Shark007 - Ive been using this guys x64 stuff & its works great.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Shark007 - Ive been using this guys x64 stuff & its works great.



i had trouble with that when i used it a long time ago, however some other people i know reccomend it greatly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 5, 2009)

well I dunno about long time ago but Ive just switched to it of CCCpack codecs a good few months ago. but I know win7 can be pretty anal about codecs.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Aug 5, 2009)

fritoking said:


> i have issues trying to re-encode xvids to dvd w/ nero7 up to 9....... but  convertx to dvd works?



nero vision 9 works perfect for me in x64 and 86




also ^ ^ ^ ^  just use VLC for the video files


----------



## Naelex (Aug 5, 2009)

i just use gom player to play all my .mkv films, works flawlessly on win7. Infact i've had an easier time with codecs than i did on XP


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2009)

CCCP + win7 = no problems. Had to use the latest beta (or a small trick) to get subtitles working in MKV files, but thats it. (trick was just to manually add VSfilter to MPC, as it didnt turn on by default - fixed in the beta)


the MS codecs in 7 are actually really good - great quality, and good performance (with hardware acceleration all around) - i hate windows media player, yet i find myself using it for DVD movies because the new slim interface works so well - and the codecs it comes with, have everything but apple quicktime and FLV files covered (dont mention RMVB files, they arent worth playing)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 6, 2009)

Can you change your game Icons too look like game box shot? I remember coming across a pic were someone did that and animated it so that it rotates in a circle.  But I don't remember who it was...


----------



## Naelex (Aug 6, 2009)

What's everyone using to play music/albums? i used winamp before on XP with a dark skin, but i'm reluctant to install it on win7. WMP does work fine but i really hate the layout for playing music.


----------



## rake (Aug 6, 2009)

Mostly iTunes, since the bulk of my music was bought on the store.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 6, 2009)

Im not fussed so I still use WMP for my music


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2009)

i use winamp for music still.

classic skin ftw!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 6, 2009)

anyone have a clue when msdnaa members will start to get there copies?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 7, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> anyone have a clue when msdnaa members will start to get there copies?



On the Windows 7 Blog, it states that msdnaa will not get the download until August 14th.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Can you change your game Icons too look like game box shot? I remember coming across a pic were someone did that and animated it so that it rotates in a circle.  But I don't remember who it was...



That is sick If you find out how, let us know I will research it myself!


----------



## rake (Aug 7, 2009)

hooray...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 7, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> That is sick If you find out how, let us know I will research it myself!


If I actually find the person who posted the pic I will post back.




rake said:


> hooray...
> 
> View attachment 27636


I take it you like win7 so far?  What's your impression?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, I have officially fixed the stuttering in Crysis Warhead cutscens.  Which were completely unwatchable as it would turn into slide of show of various pics.  The fix for that problem is to make sure that your monitor is reading 60Hz and not 59Hz.  If you were one of the few who tried to get Win7 to read 60Hz check your monitor's OSD.  Make sure that your monitor's OSD reads 60Hz regardless of what win7 tells you.  That is what fixed the stuttering problem for me.

This means I am making a correction to the OP regarding 59Hz.


----------



## rake (Aug 7, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I take it you like win7 so far?  What's your impression?



To sum it up: MS have finally created an OS that I don't mind paying for (not that my copies of 95, 98, XP or Vista were illegal... they were volume licensed by various employers over the past decade), and for once I actually care about the release date! - and in this case couldn't bear to wait til Oct 22.

With all their previous releases, I have been content to be carried along by the tide of mainstream hardware and software usage. Most of the time adopting the next OS rather reluctantly because of added bloat, added security holes and lack of device driver support.

But it is clear to me that W7 is set to break out of that rut. I also find it less intrusive, more powerful and more usable than anything else MS has ever produced for the desktop segment.


----------



## mudkip (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm also using Windows 7 (RTM) as my main OS


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone having problems with audio 'clicks' and 'pops'? I've started suffering from this since installing 7600.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone having problems with audio 'clicks' and 'pops'? I've started suffering from this since installing 7600.



nope.

thats audigy related - clicking, popping, humming - all common with creative cards.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> nope.
> 
> thats audigy related - clicking, popping, humming - all common with creative cards.



Weird you should say that when a friend that uses on-board is suffering from the samething but on 7100. It's software related.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Weird you should say that when a friend that uses on-board is suffering from the samething but on 7100. It's software related.



hmm.

No issues here with two realteks, an audigy 4, and my auzentech (Cmedia)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2009)

I didn't have an issue either, until I moved up to 7600 - I highly doubt Microsoft would have replaced the Creative driver on Windows Update specifically for 7600 but it's not out of the realms of possibility.

However, I'll just try a different driver set if re-installing the set from Windows Update doesn't cure it.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a question.

If I have downloaded the install CD with serial key can I install this same set on my friends computer or would I have to download another ISO with new serial key?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Anyone having problems with audio 'clicks' and 'pops'? I've started suffering from this since installing 7600.



nothing wrong over here - everything is fine


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

MN12BIRD said:


> I have a question.
> 
> If I have downloaded the install CD with serial key can I install this same set on my friends computer or would I have to download another ISO with new serial key?



if its the RC1 release, there is only 10 keys in existence. use the key as many times as you want.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2009)

Im having problems with Language packs at the moment - I cant install off windows update so i torrented them. & now that I got them win7 eiither straight out refuse to install it or say that the cab file is corrupt which it is not as ive already extracted the contents inside as a small test to see if it is corrupted.

the CDs i downloaded have both x86 & x64 languages. lots of people have commented that it works great, so why wont my win7 accept it?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 9, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im having problems with Language packs at the moment - I cant install off windows update so i torrented them. & now that I got them win7 eiither straight out refuse to install it or say that the cab file is corrupt which it is not as ive already extracted the contents inside as a small test to see if it is corrupted.
> 
> the CDs i downloaded have both x86 & x64 languages. lots of people have commented that it works great, so why wont my win7 accept it?



Because it hates you!  Nah, only kidding (or are I?) I can't say I've come across that, I'll take my rig into work on sometime this week and download the language packs there and see what happens.

As for my audio problem, seems to have cured itself. Odd that!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone running windows 7 have verizon fios? im curious to know if you are able to get the bandwidth you pay for without running their bandwidth tweaker program.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 10, 2009)

Any more Win7 users?


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I have not seen any specific Win7 chipset drivers.  What are some of you doing to compensate?
> A. You do not install any chipset drivers
> B. Use Vista chipset drivers
> C. Other?



Add me too, running 1 week today and i love it. not nearly as much of a resource hog as vista 64 ultimate was.


 According to the ati driversite it had no chipset drivers for win 7 for my 790 chipset and nothing at biostar either, not that i expected that, so i launched vista drivers in custom mode and run as admin, and it would not install them. even tried the old backdoor way thru devices and still would not. it showed checks for the install manager and the ms language but nothing else.

I cannot find the link currently but a msds forums page i read claims it has advanced ahci mode writtten into it as part of the os so no typical drivers should not be neccesary, so i did a bit of wandering in the syst 32 driver files and found a bunch of different ati security drivers sittin neatly in a row, dont know the names as to know what could be what, but the only driver i installed was for the x850xt card and CCC.

EDIT: and i almost forgot, my asus xonar dx soundcard-(Cmedia in drag) and the x850 drivers were vista but the ccc was current as of the retirement back in march.

This thing is doing better here than it ever did in vista 64, and pardon my late-ness, but what is build 7600? im running a 7100 ver and thought it was the latest thing?!?


----------



## rake (Aug 11, 2009)

7100 is the RC 
7600 is the RTM (available for TechNet Plus subs, among others)


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 11, 2009)

7100 was/is the Release Candidate made officially available for testing. Other builds were leaked, including 7600. 7600 is thought to be the same as the Release To Manufacturing build made available to Technet and MSDN subscribers a few days ago. For the rest of us mortals we can't get the retail version until Oct 22nd.


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, right after i posted that i went off to msds to see the scoop- unfortunately im just a tech net subcriber so i get the emails, so i knew about the rtm, but im not a _plus_ subscriber

so i cant get the toys

thats ok- i read someones post a ways back, and like him, my xp'x had been provided by an outfit i partnered with and i wont mention how i got my version of vista, but however, im buying this one this time. first os ive used worth its -$$

theres a few (ahem) other places that claim they have it downloadable but if you look at the filesize its another scam/virus or some crap.


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

*Question- what is the "System Reserved" file?*

I posted this earlier on a different thread so i hope im not breaking a rule here, i dont think so,

but im trying to figure out whats with the system reserved file that is showing in disc management and perfectdisc 10. its not anything thats part of system restore cuz by default thats off, and i left it that way. i can see files in the defrag map so its in use. just over 50mb in use.

its not part of the pagefile cause its only 100mb, but i cannot find a way into it, not that that matters, im just curious as to wtf it is.

when i first found it, it reminded me of the old dell and hp recovery discs cause they would do that.

i installed this on a scrubbed to 0's 250 gig seagate 7200.11, so i know there wasnt nothing on it.

i know curiosity killed the cat, but this is windows we are talking about and you never know whats behind curtain #2  

anyone got anything on this yet?


----------



## rake (Aug 11, 2009)

Haven't actually checked, but I thought they put the bootloader there, out of harm's way?


----------



## laszlo (Aug 11, 2009)

maybe someone here can help me out with this:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=100496

thanks!


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

*no more fish-*

made a phone call to a buddy of mine since the last post. hes a paid tech net subscriber.

got rid of the fish- this one now says 6-1-7600. dont even have my audio drivers in yet, but its activated and rollin.

he said the same thing about that partition, its the bootloader. evidently putting critical parts in a location thats hard to find should help the anti piracy campaign, at least for a day or 2.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

fish is long gone 

w1zzard confirmed MD5 hashes with me, my copy is the legit final RTM as well.


... although i copied the fish and still use it as my desktop.


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

back when the first version rolled out of this thing i grabbed it and installed it right away, it was still a bit buggy then, seems to me that was january. when i saw the betta i nearly fell off the chair since it was a "beta" release. 

i was suprised to see it again in the rc. 

 normally i run a blank screen with my company logo in the middle, cause when we're doing a show, nobody sees that anyway.

always thought there was something fishy about that rc


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm using the 7100rc1 x86 and its fine,my xonar dx works fine too and switches to ddl automatically if i put a dvd in and play it with wmp,all good


----------



## rake (Aug 11, 2009)

One thing I noticed when going over to the RTM from RC... my WEI scores improved admirably, especially graphics (I was using the same catalyst 9.7 drivers on both OS'es). 
I do not know whether it is simply a matter of internal scaling in the WEI, or actual performance increase though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone gotten DreamScene to work on Win7 yet?


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm gotta new problem. had to run some errands and when i got back home and re fired this thing up, i lost the 32 bit side of ie8

im on the 64 bit side of it now.

this hadnt happened in the rc version, got me baffled. anyone had this problem yet?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

it means you got the fake 


the fake 7600.16385 has a broken 32 bit internet exporer.



 (by fake, i mean its the original files, but it was compiled by a third party - and they screwed up)


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

cant be- came straight from msds

it was working fine until i installed my audio driver and alzip so i could unpack the rar for my audio card. 

i had also installed perfectdisc too at that point- im gonna do some homework 

ill be back


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

ok, interesting - if you say the source is legit, it must be.
I saw reports of these bugs on the MDL forums, that "went away" when they formatted and went to the 'legit' untouched ISO's - it may have been a false report from them as to the cause.

what antivirus?


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

did a system restore back to the point i installed the audio driver and its back to normal. on it now.



backtracking, something must have gone wrong somewhere

re installing alzip brb


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

alzip installed and i think i figured it out

recently asus went to a install manager. thats the only thing i can figure on is that it had something to do with that.

the rar file from asus for win 7 has an identical checksum to the one for vista

im going to use it instead-brb


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

Installed audio driver, lost the 32 bit explorer.

and this one was my vista driver on a flash drive


 Now system restore will not work again back to that point either.



starting over from boot. back in awhile.


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 14, 2009)

*the fish is back*

yeah its like that....

that was Monday morning-
 now im back on the rc again, and a funny thing happened on the phone to virginia....

somewhere i read any IE8 problems have free service calls in redmond until dec 31 so before i scrapped the rtm i figured id give em a call.

once i finally made him understand what the problem was and let him remote access my computer for about an hour, he finally said, well it looks like you need to uninstall/reinstall IE8
 but i dont know how you can do that because we have not been trained to deal with that problem, and i asked so who does know, he says- NOBODY. we have no training on problems concerning win7 and IE8 yet. that wont be until sometime in september, there is a seminar....

so once again, MS puts it to the people to do thier debugging, and we are 7 weeks away from the retail public release.....

some gets some, some gets none- all i got for my trouble is a case number and "If you find a solution please contact us with your case number blah blah blah........

business as usual in redmond

EDIT- almost forgot- ie8 is default so it cannot be removed short of a crowbar or atom bomb. i should of known, and since its windows ya cant do a funky overwrite since it knows it "already has this software installed"

sometimes too smart/stupid for its own good. in the meantime someone at asus is huddled over a mountain of code trying to come up with a fix for something that changed between the rc1 and the rtm.

when it wasnt thier problem to start with.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 14, 2009)

You can remove IE8 from Windows 7, to do so, go to _*Programs & Features>Turn Windows Features On & Off*_ then untick the IE8 tickbox reboot, then go back to it and re-tick it.


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 14, 2009)

been there- tried that- all it does is shut ie8 down

cant do a reinstall unless its totally removed- thats ok- im back on the rc for now- 

everythings great in this os- i could do the rtm but id have to use chrome or mozilla for my 32 bit explrer, which wouldent be that bad

im just used to the ie6 7 or 8 way of doing things-for better or worse.

i never dreamed id have a conflict between my audio card and the 32 bit side of ie8.

and its only in the rtm.

edit- wait a sec- i read that wrong- BRB


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you should add what build of win7 the people using for those are using it as their main OS. just to make things a little more organised i guess, e.g. some one on win7 6xxx might have issues that someone else on win7  7100 might not have, so it makes a little clearer that there are people that can help.

you dont have to of course but i just think that helps a little bit. also people might ask us what we think of certain builds


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm still on the win7 7100RC1,i was gonna try the 7600 build,but this is fine so i'll just wait till my pre-ordered retail arrives.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 14, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think you should add what build of win7 the people using for those are using it as their main OS. just to make things a little more organised i guess, e.g. some one on win7 6xxx might have issues that someone else on win7  7100 might not have, so it makes a little clearer that there are people that can help.
> 
> you dont have to of course but i just think that helps a little bit. also people might ask us what we think of certain builds


If folk want to include which version they are using I can add it but I won't press the issue.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If folk want to include which version they are using I can add it but I won't press the issue.



put me down for 7600


----------



## laszlo (Aug 14, 2009)

does anyone have issues like this: http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/080509-windows-7-bug.html?ts0hb&story=win7bug

maybe this is why i have problems


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 14, 2009)

laszlo said:


> does anyone have issues like this: http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/080509-windows-7-bug.html?ts0hb&story=win7bug
> 
> maybe this is why i have problems



Honestly, we shouldn't use the feature until it's fixed and an update given.  Yeah, some try to dismiss the issue as moot but if a small group of individuals are having a problem it warrants getting fixed!  So, if you are experiencing problems because of it then a re-install maybe the best option.  Then don't use that feature until it's been fixed.


----------



## laszlo (Aug 14, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Honestly, we shouldn't use the feature until it's fixed and an update given.  Yeah, some try to dismiss the issue as moot but if a small group of individuals are having a problem it warrants getting fixed!  So, if you are experiencing problems because of it then a re-install maybe the best option.  Then don't use that feature until it's been fixed.



 too late.... watch here:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1496381#post1496381


----------



## Inioch (Aug 14, 2009)

RC here, so its 7100.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 14, 2009)

laszlo said:


> too late.... watch here:http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1496381#post1496381



oh well...You know what to do in this case.  However if someone else comes up with a better idea then try that.


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 14, 2009)

the os i had trouble with was build 6-1-7600 the rest as follows:

File Name: en_windows_7_ultimate_x64_dvd_x15-65922.iso Date Posted (UTC): 8/6/2009 9:59:56 AM 
SHA1: 326327CC2FF9F05379F5058C41BE6BC5E004BAA7 ISO/CRC: 1F1257CA 


but the rc works perfectly, so im on it TFN 

EDIT: that is the 64 bit version, with my ram i cant run the 32.

the only problem i had with 7600 is there is some weird conflict between my audio driver gui and the 32 bit side of IE8

but while i was running it, it DID seem to act a bit snappier than the rc

maybe my coffee was a bit strong at the time


----------



## madmanjohn (Aug 14, 2009)

heres an afterthought on this



FreedomEclipse said:


> I think you should add what build of win7 the people using for those are using it as their main OS. just to make things a little more organised i guess, e.g. some one on win7 6xxx might have issues that someone else on win7  7100 might not have, so it makes a little clearer that there are people that can help.
> 
> you dont have to of course but i just think that helps a little bit. also people might ask us what we think of certain builds




if you are running system specs and it is up to date the everyone will know. but theres a certain amount of noobs out there that wont know until someone tells them to look it up.

edit - (and how to do it)

go easy on em as we were all there at one time....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

madmanjohn said:


> heres an afterthought on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



???? Not so - people might have the exact same builds but 1 of them might suffer from installation or minor driver issues. 'uptodate' system specs doesnt just count for 1 build of pc just like everything else - no 1 cpu is exactly the same as the next.

theres so much diversity when it comes to hardware. the same way that people have ATi HYDRAVISION  working on their win7 7600 & but i cant get mine working at all. bugs/issues/problems can be random


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2009)

thought i should also mention that only a few hours i booted up CoD4 & W@W & had no issues with PB. it seems to be running smooth - these are my favorite servers that I would have been booted from previously


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok, I just uninstalled Cat 9.7 and installed Cat 9.8 for the 1st time on Win7.  It is a pretty painless process.  I didn't use any 3rd party programs to remove CCC.  It appears so far that CCC's uninstall program did a pretty good job removing itself from Win7. 

The install of Cat 9.8 went smoothly after rebooting.  I didn't have to reboot again once the install of Cat 9.8 was complete.  Your monitor may flicker once during the uninstall and twice (or so) doing the install of the new cat driver.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 15, 2009)

Im a little late to the party but thats because Win 7 was a little late to my msdnaa acount.  Im running the Win 7 Pro RTM version and loving it so far.  Never messed with and beta or rc of it so its all new to me.  Everything feels a little snappier coming from vista.  Not sure if its just a placebo effect or real but im trully digging it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 15, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Im a little late to the party but thats because Win 7 was a little late to my msdnaa acount.  Im running the Win 7 Pro RTM version and loving it so far.  Never messed with and beta or rc of it so its all new to me.  Everything feels a little snappier coming from vista.  Not sure if its just a placebo effect or real but im truly digging it.



Good to read your having a positive experience with Win7.  Welcome to the club


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2009)

laszlo said:


> does anyone have issues like this: http://www.networkworld.com/news/2009/080509-windows-7-bug.html?ts0hb&story=win7bug
> 
> maybe this is why i have problems



not very many people use chckdsk /r on hard drives...


also, cat 9.8 is out? yay!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, I just uninstalled Cat 9.7 and installed Cat 9.8 for the 1st time on Win7.  It is a pretty painless process.  I didn't use any 3rd party programs to remove CCC.  It appears so far that CCC's uninstall program did a pretty good job removing itself from Win7.
> 
> The install of Cat 9.8 went smoothly after rebooting.  I didn't have to reboot again once the install of Cat 9.8 was complete.  Your monitor may flicker once during the uninstall and twice (or so) doing the install of the new cat driver.



thats expected, mine has done that for some time, its just the drivers are resetting the monitor to defaults primarily.

Speaking of Which, Has anyone used DNA drivers for their Cards?


----------



## cray86 (Aug 16, 2009)

I got Windows 7 Professional from the MSDN-AA finally. Installed it on my laptop. Some basic specs -

Toshiba 15"
Core 2 Mobile (45nm) 2.4ghz
2GB DDR2 @ 800
Intel Wireless-N

And I already broke it!

I've been running the RC on my desktop since it was available and outside from some Fallout 3 issues I've enjoyed it.

The install was a breeze on the laptop. On initial setup before the desktop it asked what Wireless network to connect to (a handy feature I might add for a laptop) and I put in the password for my network. It could not connect. I tried three times with the correct password. I skipped it. The desktop loaded, and through the wireless manager in the taskbar I put in the same password and it connected just fine. I broke it!


----------



## laszlo (Aug 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> not very many people use chckdsk /r on hard drives...
> 
> 
> also, cat 9.8 is out? yay!




unfortunately i use it...before i format my problem partition...just to check all possibilities and i'm blessed ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2009)

THis is probably in the wrong section but has anyone tried the DNA Catalyst Drivers? I was doing some research and seems their drivers have support for X1950 series and lower.

I was just wondering if i should go with their driver or go with the Catalyst 9.3.1?

http://www.donotargue.com/


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2009)

stick with whatever the latest official driver is that supports your card. dont bother with modded ones, as they tend to Feck up.


----------



## dhoshaw (Aug 17, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Any more Win7 users?



I've been running the RTM x64 since it was release to MSDN; I had been running the RC version on my main rig. I modded the RTM so that I could do an upgrade; so far no problems. I have only encountered a couple of issues with Win 7. The RTM will not allow Norton Ghost to run where the RC did not complain. The other is no VPN support from Cisco (Cisco decided not to support x64 for their older products). However, virtual XP saved the day; I can run my VPN client in a vm and connect to the office.


----------



## EarlZ (Aug 17, 2009)

Using x64 RTM, got 16days to activate left, havent used re-arm yet.

I love win7 so much , but it does have it quirks and so far im very annoyed with the file access bug when you like delete of move files around a ghost copy of the file remains on the location and you have to wait for a few mins to be able to delete it. Secondly the its either Heroes of Newerth of 7's netcode is a bit bad, the game becomes laggy (stutters) when i download something even at 3kb/s same with vista SP2 , with XP its not an issue though.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to give Windows 7 a whirl.............what version do I need to download?  I have the upgrade version (Windows 7 RC) that upgrades Vista to 7, is that any good?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

you really want to get the RTM version, and dont upgrade. upgrades are always bad.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> you really want to get the RTM version, and dont upgrade. upgrades are always bad.



Cool, can this be legally downloaded?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Cool, can this be legally downloaded?



if you have a technet account, yes. you can also get CD keys for it right now from the same account.


Its a grey area, but you CAN torrent the ISO's as well - its technically not illegal unless you crack it, or use a stolen key on it. (i suggest using Re-arm, and not a crack, btw)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2009)

Does Punkbuster still work for Win 7?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Does Punkbuster still work for Win 7?



according to reports, PB have finally updated so that it works now.

Just manually update your games punkbuster files, should you have any problems.


----------



## Conflict0s (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ I REALLY hope this is true. To be honest I haven't had that many problems with punkbuster but some servers in Crysis don't like me, evan though I have added Crysis in the PB updater program. Must think I have modified the files, when really it is because of Windows 7.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

well i've heard reports of people playing CoD4 and WaW online with windows 7 with no issues, as long as the game and PB are up to date.

I dont know anyone who still plays crysis, so i cant help there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 18, 2009)

One thing ive just noticed & also confirmed with a little research WMP 12 does not come with the advanced tag editor - hence does not connect to M$'s online servers to update the music tags (to my understanding) ....I thought something was a little fishy when I transferd music to my Sansa E280 & most of bands werent 'listed' - they all show up as <Untagged> is there another player that updates tag information??


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like the RC of Win7 is no longer available.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2009)

I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit and just one word 'WOW'.  It is fast.  Running with my Old X2 5600 @ 3 Ghz with 6GB DDR2 800 ram.

This is just my test install and I will be installing on my main machine soon.

I installed W7 on a separate partition on the drive.  When I installed it asked if I want to go the Upgrade route?  Did anyone try that one?  Does it work?  Will it eliminate the need for installing and configuring all the programs?  I am running XP pro 32bit so not sure if it will upgrade.

Somebody please advise.

Thanks,


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit and just one word 'WOW'.  It is fast.  Running with my Old X2 5600 @ 3 Ghz with 6GB DDR2 800 ram.
> 
> This is just my test install and I will be installing on my main machine soon.
> 
> ...


From XP SP3 I did.  What it did was convert all XP related folders (my documents, program files, etc) into folder called Windows.old.  I don't think you can recover back to XP but, it did allow me to get to certain files that I had forgotten to back up .  So that was pretty handy. 

I found no left over drivers, no left over registry entries.  Overall from XP Sp3 it is a fresh install as far as I know.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I just installed Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit and just one word 'WOW'.  It is fast.  Running with my Old X2 5600 @ 3 Ghz with 6GB DDR2 800 ram.
> 
> This is just my test install and I will be installing on my main machine soon.
> 
> ...



upgrade can work, but then you end up with lots of leftover programs and registry entries - say, old drivers that wont work anymore.

its always, ALWAYS a good idea to do a fresh format (not upgrade, not dual boot to another parition - wipe the drive, start clean)


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> From XP SP3 I did.  What it did was convert all XP related folders (my documents, program files, etc) into folder called Windows.old.  I don't think you can recover back to XP but, it did allow me to get to certain files that I had forgotten to back up .  So that was pretty handy.
> 
> I found no left over drivers, no left over registry entries.  Overall from XP Sp3 it is a fresh install as far as I know.



Good to hear it does work.  I haven't updated XP to SP3 yet lol.  So do I need to do that first?



Mussels said:


> upgrade can work, but then you end up with lots of leftover programs and registry entries - say, old drivers that wont work anymore.
> 
> its always, ALWAYS a good idea to do a fresh format (not upgrade, not dual boot to another parition - wipe the drive, start clean)



Yes its always a good idea to do a fresh install, but thought I would ask and if it really really works then may be I can save time.

I can put on a separate drive but no more space to put another HDD.  I might just install W7 into the second partition and keep XP on the first partition just incase if some program doesn't work or I need to go back to see something.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Good to hear it does work.  I haven't updated XP to SP3 yet lol.  So do I need to do that first?



No you don't need to do that.


----------



## drumdbeat (Aug 27, 2009)

Im running Windows 7 RTM as my primary OS.


----------



## rampage (Aug 27, 2009)

just a curve ball question, what is the weakest system you have had win 7 running on with no serious problems, we all know it loves fast hardware, but what about older slower hardware..

me i have it running happy on my laptop, HP Pavilion DV6000 series 1.73ghz intel C2D (socket 479 (merom)) with 1 GB of generic 5-5-5-15 ram


(at the punk buster questions) - i have cod4 working happy with no issues on win 7 unltimate X64 (technet key)



*EDIT* can i join this club too   do we have a cool tree house or just a seceret moon base to hang out in???  (running win 7 on 4 machines with technet keys)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

rampage said:


> just a curve ball question, what is the weakest system you have had win 7 running on with no serious problems, we all know it loves fast hardware, but what about older slower hardware..
> 
> me i have it running happy on my laptop, HP Pavilion DV6000 series 1.73ghz intel C2D (socket 479 (merom)) with 1 GB of generic 5-5-5-15 ram
> 
> ...



did you forget our mums PC?

Sempron single core 1.6Ghz (socket 754)
2x512MB DDR 400 @ 333, single channel
40GB seagate IDE drive. damned quiet. completely inaudible.
Radeon x1650 i think, for DVI output. (might be something weaker, i really didnt pay attention to what it was. its got SM2.0 support)


----------



## rampage (Aug 27, 2009)

nope didnt forget mums pc, just counting the ones in my house, not all the ones i "own" with it on


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

our mum has enough technical know how to google for naughty images and email them to her boss, but apart from getting lost and not knowing where she saves her files she'd had no issues with 7 on her antique PC.

I've also installed it on an MSI wind (U100 i think) with no issues (after a BIOS flash it worked, beforehand it wouldnt install) - seemed to run fine on it. (1.6GHz atom, 2GB 533Mhz ram, 120GB HDD)


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe just a glitch in Win7 RC...When using Paint to take a screen shot you must be in basic theme, otherwise you come up blank screen.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2009)

rickss69 said:


> Maybe just a glitch in Win7 RC...When using Paint to take a screen shot you must be in basic theme, otherwise you come up blank screen.



works for me.

I get that black screen, screenshotting DX10 games sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 27, 2009)

I first ran across this while benching Aquamark 3. I will try it with other apps.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> our mum has enough technical know how to google for naughty images and email them to her boss, but apart from getting lost and not knowing where she saves her files she'd had no issues with 7 on her antique PC.
> 
> I've also installed it on an MSI wind (U100 i think) with no issues (after a BIOS flash it worked, beforehand it wouldnt install) - seemed to run fine on it. (1.6GHz atom, 2GB 533Mhz ram, 120GB HDD)



Will it work on a PIII 850 Mhz with 256 MB ram Laptop?  May be W7 Basic?  hmm may be I should try it 

Ok now few different questions,

1.  Can I use Hybrid CF using onboard HD3200 and 4850 video card in W7?  If so will it save energy (I am new to this CF so please excuse me)?  
2.  When using CF which HDMI connector should I use to connect to the monitor the Onboard one or from the Video Card.
3.  Is Physics processing good with 4850 video card?  Reason for this question - in order to go with Hybrid CF I have to swap my Gaming machine board to a AMD chipset (780G), is it worth it?  Or with the current Biostar GF8200 board can I enable onboard NVidia 8200 vga for Physics and just use my 4850 along with it?  Will it work that way in W7?
4.  If CF is not good is Hybrid SLI good?  Sell 4850 and get a 285 or something and use onboard GF 8200 with it?

Sorry not sure if I need to create a new thread.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Will it work on a PIII 850 Mhz with 256 MB ram Laptop?  May be W7 Basic?  hmm may be I should try it
> 
> Ok now few different questions,
> 
> ...





Minimum hardware requirements for Windows 7
Architecture 	32-bit/64-bit
Processor speed 	1 GHz processor
Memory (RAM) 	1 GB of RAM/2 GB of RAM
Graphics card 	Support for DirectX 9 graphics device with 128MB of graphics memory (for Windows Aero)
HDD free space 	16 GB of available disk space 	20 GB of available disk space
Optical drive 	DVD drive (only to install from DVD/CD Media)
#1 - if you got a 4850 plugged in, no it wont save energy

#2 - plug the one from the 4850 into the monitor

#3 Physics processing at the moment is still what i would call in its early stages, despite being around for a long time no graphics manufacturer made any REAL move to support it until just recently. - there are still only a handful of games that actually make full use of Proper physics at the moment so its not really important unless you got money to throw away

#4 Hybred SLi will never be as effective as a full on SLi or Crossfire rig as embedded graphics processors only have so much power to give & its not enough.

a 285 will run circles around your 4850


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Minimum hardware requirements for Windows 7
> Architecture 	32-bit/64-bit
> Processor speed 	1 GHz processor
> Memory (RAM) 	1 GB of RAM/2 GB of RAM
> ...



Thanks for the detailed reply.

So I heard one of the good features of Hybrid CF or SLI with onboard is saving energy like shutting off the discrete graphics card, is this not true?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 27, 2009)

It does, but dont forget the dedicated graphics card will eat up a lot more power then then the embeded one. it will save power but not enough to do much good IMHO. most graphic cards to day come with built in power management that will downclock the clock the card anyway. so its a bit of a moot point.

it would make more sense if the Hybred graphics was used in a laptop, since they run on batteries its a lot more important.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 27, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It does, but dont forget the dedicated graphics card will eat up a lot more power then then the embeded one. it will save power but not enough to do much good IMHO. most graphic cards to day come with built in power management that will downclock the clock the card anyway. so its a bit of a moot point.
> 
> it would make more sense if the Hybred graphics was used in a laptop, since they run on batteries its a lot more important.



My GamePC sucks about 180w idle with all the Hdds in standby.  The video card does throttle down, and the CPU's C'n'Q is enabled and is working around 900Mhz.  So defenitely something is eating up power.  Because of this the PSU fan is working slightly at a higher speed, so sometimes watching a movie is annoying too.

any saving of energy is good for my pocket.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Aug 28, 2009)

rampage said:


> just a curve ball question, what is the weakest system you have had win 7 running on with no serious problems, we all know it loves fast hardware, but what about older slower hardware..



I installed windows 7 on an old Compaq Pentium 3 laptop and although the install was slow... once it finished booting up, it was tolerable! Great for a little kids laptop! That was RC1 by the way.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 28, 2009)

kuroikenshi said:


> I installed windows 7 on an old Compaq Pentium 3 laptop and although the install was slow... once it finished booting up, it was tolerable! Great for a little kids laptop! That was RC1 by the way.



how much memory does it have?


----------



## kuroikenshi (Aug 28, 2009)

suraswami said:


> how much memory does it have?



512 PC-133


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

suraswami said:


> My GamePC sucks about 180w idle with all the Hdds in standby.  The video card does throttle down, and the CPU's C'n'Q is enabled and is working around 900Mhz.  So defenitely something is eating up power.  Because of this the PSU fan is working slightly at a higher speed, so sometimes watching a movie is annoying too.
> 
> any saving of energy is good for my pocket.



how do you know it sucks up 180watts?? I would think its more then that, PSU calculators give you a rough figure of what your using but its not 100% accurate.

In any case (since i dont have to pay for electricity) Ive disabled most of the energy saving functions on my system because its overclocked. my graphics however still clock down when idle.





kuroikenshi said:


> I installed windows 7 on an old Compaq Pentium 3 laptop and although the install was slow... once it finished booting up, it was tolerable! Great for a little kids laptop! That was RC1 by the way.





around the time RC 2 7100 was released I heard there was a competition to find out what was the lowest spec machine someone could install Win7 on.

last i heard someone managed to get it on a Pentium1 200Mhz something like 40mb (or 60/80mb) EDO ram.

Win7 took 3-4days to install & took upto 15 or more mins to boot up


----------



## suraswami (Aug 28, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how do you know it sucks up 180watts?? I would think its more then that, PSU calculators give you a rough figure of what your using but its not 100% accurate.



I have connected my machine to APC UPS and its software reports me whatever the watt is and have confirmed the same with Kill-A-Watt device.  Kill-A-Watt device is a must for any power conscious PC builders, I do not build any PC without using this meter and logging it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2009)

suraswami said:


> I have connected my machine to APC UPS and its software reports me whatever the watt is and have confirmed the same with Kill-A-Watt device.  Kill-A-Watt device is a must for any power conscious PC builders, I do not build any PC without using this meter and logging it.



fair play! id like to have both a UPS system & a power meter thing but both of the 2 items here can be fairly expensive. with my pc the way it is - id have to invest a lot of money into a UPS that can keep running more then 5-10mins afer a power outage.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 28, 2009)

Im downloading Win 7 Ultimate Retail from TechNet will be my main Os once i get all of my stuff off my comp so i can put w7 on it. im at 11% 348mb sadly it going at the speed of 25Kb/s says it will take about 30 hours i want to cry


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2009)

7 will run fine on just about anything, as long as it has a decent amount of ram. (1GB+ for smooth non gaming use)


----------



## Melvis (Aug 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> 7 will run fine on just about anything, as long as it has a decent amount of ram. (1GB+ for smooth non gaming use)



yep i agree with you there, seems to run very smooth and very fast on my GF's rig at the moment, about to install the latest Nvidia Drivers to see if that will fix the problem in games.

You could get away with 1GB of ram used for Windows 7 but 1.5 to 2gb would be better for every day use. Ultimate Version uses just over 500MB of ram at idle/fresh install, but once you have a firewall and a few tabs open on a browser it can easily hit over 700mb. Still thats not bad 

Edit: I found that Hamachi 1.0.1.5 works with Windows 7 very well


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm having trouble getting my Logitec (usb) headphones to work. I have build 7100 and I've tried setting the default speakers to headphones and installing the recommended drivers, but nothing works. I've been having issues with my sound card as well, could that be a related problem?

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm having trouble getting my Logitec (usb) headphones to work. I have build 7100 and I've tried setting the default speakers to headphones and installing the recommended drivers, but nothing works. I've been having issues with my sound card as well, could that be a related problem?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated



post a screenshot of your sound section of the windows control panel.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 28, 2009)

Mussels said:


> post a screenshot of your sound section of the windows control panel.



Never mind I just got it working I swear I tried setting the headphones to default and they weren't responding, but now they are  I feel dumb...sorry for wasting your time


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 28, 2009)

oooo i'm using win7 x64 on both my desktop and new g71 asus laptop, both primary and only os used.  I also upgraded my g/f to x64 win 7 on an amd 9950be 4gigs ddr2 corsair 1066, and 4870 512.  all three of the computers are working beautifully.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2009)

i just cant wait for the first generation of GPGPU programs


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 29, 2009)

If you are experiencing problems playing Wow using windows 7 try this to see if it improves gameplay.  



> 1. From a command prompt (usually in All Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt) run “regedit”
> 2. Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces
> 3. Browse the items under interfaces until you find one that has an IPAddress entry matching the network interface you want to affect
> 4. Right-click on the interface and select New > DWORD (32-bit) Value, name it “TcpAckFrequency”
> ...



If it doesn't work you can always remove it and reboot.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2009)

Interesting trick.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 30, 2009)

bah, no AGP Legacy Drivers for Win 7 Yet


----------



## suraswami (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok another question,  I installed Win 7 Ultimate 64bit and installed all the softwares that I use.  All of them are only 32bit.  So is it still good 64bit or just use 32bit?  I only have 4GB now may be I have to buy more ram if needed, so trying to justify the cost and 64bit.

can someone guide me please?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

4GB is fine for Win7 64bit just check everyone elses specs - most of us have 4Gb, with maybe a handfull that have 8Gb.

Most 32bit software will work on 64bit since 64bit is backwards compatible. its really just down the the software itself that defines if it works  but if something works on Vista then in theory it should work on Win7. theres no garantee however so, Id just google the software & see if its compatible with win7

maybe the software company might of provided some update patchess for win7 or x64. we really cant tell you if something will work or not. so its all a bit hit or miss unless you install the software to see if it works yourself.


----------



## Duxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Just installed Windows 7 Professional as main OS.   Love it so far (of course since I loved it in RC) but thought I'd join the club!  Took awhile to get(msdn-aa) but finally loaded this bad boy up!  I'll have to read all the information here when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 31, 2009)

All my software worked except for the ever troublesome but u gotta love it/hate it software PowerDVD Ultra 7.3 didn't work.  Lot of people on other forums says it works, but not for me.

Now I couldn't uninstall PDVD too.

So I am going to reinstall Windows and try this.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2009)

why are you using such an outdated version of powerDVD? they've been at version 9 for some time


----------



## suraswami (Aug 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> why are you using such an outdated version of powerDVD? they've been at version 9 for some time



Because it works in XP and I already paid for it, not willing to pay one more time for version 9, Standalone Blueray players are getting to the $100 range.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Because it works in XP and I already paid for it, not willing to pay one more time for version 9, Standalone Blueray players are getting to the $100 range.



thats fair enough. dont they have upgrade deals, or let you reuse your key?


----------



## suraswami (Aug 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> thats fair enough. dont they have upgrade deals, or let you reuse your key?



Upgrade is only like $20 less, but it still around $80+.  Not sure if I can use the same key for latest version.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Upgrade is only like $20 less, but it still around $80+.  Not sure if I can use the same key for latest version.



well that sucks.

we should get back on topic, but its good knowledge that that version wont work in 7.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 31, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well that sucks.
> 
> we should get back on topic, but its good knowledge that that version wont work in 7.



but there is avsforums and slysoft forums, i am going to post my problem to see if they have an answer and post back here.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 2, 2009)

suraswami said:


> but there is avsforums and slysoft forums, i am going to post my problem to see if they have an answer and post back here.



Ok, I finally figured out why PowerDVD 7.3 is not opening up any HD files, I accidentaly set the onboard HD3200/780G memory to 32MB lol, changed to 512MB and it started to work.

Anyway My W7 test box is up and running in full swing, now its time for the game box to show me how Crysis looks in DX10


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Ok, I finally figured out why PowerDVD 7.3 is not opening up any HD files, I accidentaly set the onboard HD3200/780G memory to 32MB lol, changed to 512MB and it started to work.
> 
> Anyway My W7 test box is up and running in full swing, now its time for the game box to show me how Crysis looks in DX10



on a 2600XT? a somewhat pretty slideshow.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 2, 2009)

on a 2600XT?   I said my game box (aka box with Gigabyte 4850)

hmm actually the 2600xt machine will also be W7 soon, am willing to see how many frames I get at 1280x1024 atleast medium settings.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2009)

suraswami said:


> on a 2600XT?   I said my game box (aka box with Gigabyte 4850)
> 
> hmm actually the 2600xt machine will also be W7 soon, am willing to see how many frames I get at 1280x1024 atleast medium settings.



my bad  i just looked at your specs


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 2, 2009)

Still rocking the RC. Got my Win 7 Pro x64 key today though, will be installing the real deal sometime this week. Woooooo


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

Got Win 7 Ultimate installed. Freaking amazing! And Fast.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Got Win 7 Ultimate installed. Freaking amazing! And Fast.



win 7 really is snazzy isnt it?


Unlike vista where it has its annoyances, 7 is great from the get go (i mean things like vista taking several reboots to install which is annoying, doing performance tests after you 'log in for the first time' -and then rebooting the machine- and stuff like that)


I'm having issues with sleep mode, but i think they're tied in to a bluetooth driver package i installed a while back - things have been crazy since then, and i saw it mentioned in an error log despite the fact its deleted.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> win 7 really is snazzy isnt it?
> 
> 
> Unlike vista where it has its annoyances, 7 is great from the get go (i mean things like vista taking several reboots to install which is annoying, doing performance tests after you 'log in for the first time' -and then rebooting the machine- and stuff like that)
> ...



a tip when its doing that hit ALT-F4 and it stops  basically its doing the same thing you do when you go into CP and click refresh performance..only it does it with a prettier screen during install. it doesnt hurt it to quite it. and it speeds up the install process.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 8, 2009)

You guys gotta try the monitor calibration program.  I waited this log because I thought I saw them all (and nothing beat a colorimeter anyway).  But win7's version really shows you what to look for.  What combination of R/B/G cause what other colors to appear on the screen (although limited).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 8, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You guys gotta try the monitor calibration program.  I waited this log because I thought I saw them all (and nothing beat a colorimeter anyway).  But win7's version really shows you what to look for.  What combination of R/B/G cause what other colors to appear on the screen (although limited).



Yeah its great. It worked like a charm.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone solve my wireless card issue in Windows 7? 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101717

I will reward you with virtual chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## madmanjohn (Sep 8, 2009)

i gotta ask- is anyone here having mouse pointer problems?

i have a thread in general software about this so im not trying to mess with the rules but i probably should of posted here first but didnt think of it at the time

For no doggone good reason sometimes my mouse pointer turns into a sawblade-

does this on four different computers- different hardware and one of em's a lappy.

both 32 and 64 bit versions of the rc i downloaded from msds myself- all of em activated and legit.

theres no common denominators to go after so i figured i must not be the only one having this issue?


anyone got any clues?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 9, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry, I suggest trying the windows7 forum Network and sharing and see if anyone over there can help you.  I don't think anyone here nows right now.  Same goes for you madmanjohn try their hardware & devices if no one here can help you.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Sep 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried running AutoCAD 2010 on win 7? Whenever I try to do a save or a save as command, the thing just freezes. Tried reinstalling and compatibility mode with no luck what so ever.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 9, 2009)

*Windows 7 Tip of the Day..."Games that play with Aero Enabled"*

Tip of the day...
If you notice that Aero isn't disabled for a game you like to play just right click on it's program shortcut icon >> compatability tab >> disable visual themes and disable desktop composition.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 9, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> Has anyone tried running AutoCAD 2010 on win 7? Whenever I try to do a save or a save as command, the thing just freezes. Tried reinstalling and compatibility mode with no luck what so ever.



See if this thread helps.  It appears that this program may need a patch. But turn off area theme, etc (as written in the previous post) and see if that works.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 9, 2009)

*Windows 7 Tip of the Day..."Windows photo viewer is very slow"*

If you find that window 7's photo viewer has slowed down and nothing you've tried has improve it's original snappy popup of photos then try to remove any precaching that the photo viewer creates.  Below is how you do it:

Note: modifying registry may cause unrecoverable damage, please back up registry first.





> 1)    Click Start, and type regedit in the Start Search box.
> 
> 2)    Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
> 
> ...


source

However this works



> I'd noticed a number of people in various forums saying that the Windows 7 Photo Viewer was slow to display images (compared to Vista and XP). I too found that performance, especially when manually flicking though a folder full of photos, was poorer than one might expect.
> 
> It turns out that the problem (for me at least) was caused by using the "Calibrate Color" applet built in to Windows 7. It generates a custom ICC profile and sets it as the default for the display. Once the custom profile is created and applied Windows Photo Viewer slows to a crawl. Delete the profile and performance is restored to normal.


Source


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 12, 2009)

Question:
Does anyone noticed longer load times in games when indexing is disabled?  And, seeing better load times in games when indexing is enabled?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Question:
> Does anyone noticed longer load times in games when indexing is disabled?  And, seeing better load times in games when indexing is enabled?



i have indexing off (which is just related to the search features) but leave superfetch on.

Superfetch can affect load times, moreso after the first time (load a game on a level, quit, and load it again - most games load 2-3x faster, if not more)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 12, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Upgrade is only like $20 less, but it still around $80+.  Not sure if I can use the same key for latest version.



I would say just download it from a torrent site. You paid for a copy already so no moral dilemma there. I am pretty sure the key works with the latest version.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 12, 2009)

Go ahead an add me to the list. Will be getting my copy of Windows 7 here in a couple days.
I will be using it on my laptop and will be ripping Server 08 off due to the fact that I hate using it as a 
main OS


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey add me too. I'm using Win 7 as my main OS, 64 bit Ultimate! Its awesomeness x2.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hey add me too. I'm using Win 7 as my main OS, 64 bit Ultimate! Its awesomeness x2.



i had to use XP the other day - i couldnt figure out why dragging the bar at the top of a fullscreen window down, wouldnt stop it being fullscreen.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i had to use XP the other day - i couldnt figure out why dragging the bar at the top of a fullscreen window down, wouldnt stop it being fullscreen.



Haha. 


On a side note, does anyone with Windows 7 have any splinter cell games? If so, are you able to get them to work? I heard about problems with Splinter Cell on Windows 7. Thanks


----------



## zithe (Sep 14, 2009)

Can I join? I'm using build 7100 as my main OS at the moment.


----------



## madmanjohn (Sep 14, 2009)

*Link to thread*

Im not positive if im within the rules here, but i think i am.

I just posted a thread in general software with links to the enterprise rtm trial version, and a fix for those of us that have had problems running the RTM with certain Cmedia based audio cards.

and right now Im running the enterprise rtm and everything is fine. the secret is a vista 64 patch for world of warcraft.

heres the link to the thread.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=103798

if youve tried the RTM and had problems with IE8 after installing your audio driver, this MIGHT work for you, especially if your brand of audio card has a vista fix for world of warcraft.

Those of you that try this, PLEASE PM me or post on the thread whether or not this works, all my computers run asus xonar, or auzentech cards in pcie- so far this is the first i've been able to run the rtm on any of em.

I am also in contact with asus on this and i am sure theyd like to know the results.

heres a link to the 90 day trial of the enterprise RTM if you want a clean iso to start with.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx?ITPID=tnflash

I will be watching that thread to see your results. or feel free to PM me.


good luck


----------



## suraswami (Sep 14, 2009)

madmanjohn said:


> Im not positive if im within the rules here, but i think i am.
> 
> I just posted a thread in general software with links to the enterprise rtm trial version, and a fix for those of us that have had problems running the RTM with certain Cmedia based audio cards.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting.  I am trying to run a Diamond XS71 card that is based on CM8768 chip.  The drivers from Diamond and C-Media works partly with W7 64bit Ultimate - meaning analog speaker connections work but no audio thru SPDIF out (i tested SPDIF in too).

After 4 hours of fighting with it I gave up and bought a cheap Via Tremor based card and it works (tho the sound is not even 50% close to CMedia's high quality).

Can you verify if SPDIF works with those CM based sound cards in 64bit W7?


----------



## madmanjohn (Sep 14, 2009)

Truthfully I cannot speak for that as I have nothing handy to try the spdif on, but everything else is working wonderfully, however, if this is any indication, the IR lamp in the spdif socket is glowing and fluctuating like it normally does so on a visual glance, I would say its probably working but I cannot be positive.

if you have the chance, try the asus drivers- it may do the fix- i used the beta for win 7 followed by the patch for vista 64 and the games.

it may not work with the diamond, card, but then again it might, because i have interchanged the asus and the ausentech drivers before once by accident in vista 64 and they both worked, so since its the same cmedia oxygen ic, it will probably work for you but no promises. except for the difference in the GUI.

the other thing i do not know is if the dolby functions and surrond stuff work, but we run 6 separate audio lines out in a 7.1 configuration, but they are all fed from separate sources.

heres how our configuration runs:

front right and left is player 1

rear right and left is player 2

center is left headphone out and sub out is right headphone out

this is configured for 6 speakers and 192khz sampling with all other configurations normal.

volume and eq and pitch control are functioning normally. we do not use the room enhancements but they are working fine too.

No promises, and if you do get the spdif to run PLEASE let me know- I have a support ticket running with asus and i will notify them.

THANK you for your response.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 15, 2009)

firefox and chrome crash repeatedly under windoes 7 ultimate 64 bit. only IE works without crashing. any else have this problem?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> firefox and chrome crash repeatedly under windoes 7 ultimate 64 bit. only IE works without crashing. any else have this problem?



nope. (to firefox)

what antivirus?


----------



## LoneReaction (Sep 19, 2009)

Urgh, I've been using 7 for almost a month now, everything feels smooth as butter, I don't have the urge to upgrade anymore. D:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

LoneReaction said:


> Urgh, I've been using 7 for almost a month now, everything feels smooth as butter, I don't have the urge to upgrade anymore. D:



theres nothing wrong with not wanting to spend more $$$ that will only get you 5%-10% more performance at the most.

a smooth running system is a good system which is the pinnacle of functionality


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 19, 2009)

Alright, got 7 installed on my laptop and desktop 
Add me to the list plx!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I might try installing Win 7 on my laptop but I need to get a 32bit copy first lol


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 19, 2009)

*Me too*

Hello
I am also using Windows 7 64-Bit for more than one month as my main OS on my main Computer. I have observed no slowdown, no BSOD, no compatibility problem regarding any software or hardware I have. My computer is running like charm and so smooth that I myself find it more satisfactory and productive than Windows XP. I am happy user of Windows 7 and recommend it to everyone who want to be productive, stable, and want performance. Currently I have installed Windows 7 64-bit on friend's 2 Desktops + 2 Laptops, Windows 7 32-bit on G.F. Laptop and each computer is running smooth and stable.
Add me too on the list..

http://tinypic.com/r/33m33gz/4


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 19, 2009)

The only thing that is pissing me off in 7, is the fact I can't get my wireless card to work


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 20, 2009)

Time to get rid of it


----------



## drumdbeat (Sep 26, 2009)

I have Ultimate RTM running on my box and have a few 7100 builds installed on my friend's computers...

Pushing to get it into the workplace.....

Add me to the list please!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 26, 2009)

Done! Don't forget to get the lastest DX update


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2009)

I finally managed to get the x86 Win 7 RTM... now i need to decide it its worth upgrading on my laptop with a busted screen... the XP thats on it is long over due a complete wipe anyway, its been on there at least 2 years or more lol. no doubt its bogged down with a ton of lingering processes from programs i installed & uninstalled a long time ago..

CPU - Intel Core Duo T2300 (Yonah) @ 1.66Ghz

GPU - X1600MR 256mb (now completely useless unless you plug it into a monitor since the backlight on the screen has gone)

RAM - 2x1GB DDR2 677Mhz Corsair

HDD - Fujitsu 80Gb (5400RPM ??????) Sata II


hmmm should i do it?


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes. You should do it as soon as possible. You will really enjoy Windows 7 (x86 in your case). Windows XP is now outdated and one should upgrade if one's hardware is compatible. Run Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor and then upgrade (probably it will say OK! Go!). Don't forget to download your LAN drivers first as without Internet you can't do anything (like VGA driver update, Windows update etc.)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 28, 2009)

I'l get around to it, just gotta back a few things up then test some drivers - Since its difficult finding drivers for my laptop that work on Win 7


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 28, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> The only thing that is pissing me off in 7, is the fact I can't get my wireless card to work



Do you have Vista drivers for it? If you do, I can show you how to force the driver install and make that card work.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Do you have Vista drivers for it? If you do, I can show you how to force the driver install and make that card work.



I already got it. Had to "Update" it then install various updates.
The driver was in the update. So all's well now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Done! Don't forget to get the lastest DX update



that really needs a sticky, the last version was mar2009


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> that really needs a sticky, the last version was mar2009



i'm still screaming at MS silently, in an attempt to get it included in windows update


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 29, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm still screaming at MS silently, in an attempt to get it included in windows update



Shout, shout, let it all out, these are the things I can do without
Come on, I'm talking to you, come on
Shout, shout, let it all out, these are the things I can do without
Come on, I'm talking to you, come on.......


----------



## Pete1burn (Sep 29, 2009)

You can add me to the list.  Running 7100 and have my copy on preorder.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2009)

Just got Windows 7 7600 x86 installed on my laptop... can be a little jerky & unresponsive at times but at least all my drivers are working.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 7, 2009)

add me to the club! because im a grad student i get all microsoft software for free! ill be a "legit" professioanl x64 owner this evening!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well its been getting a little slow in this club, so I figured I would add a little treat for ya all

Windows 7 Ultimate Special Signature Edition signed by Steve Ballmar Both 32bit and 64 bit versions


----------



## messenger77 (Oct 10, 2009)

nice.....http://i415.photobucket.com/albums/pp236/stingar2203/DSC04909.jpg


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2009)

stinger608 said:


> Well its been getting a little slow in this club, so I figured I would add a little treat for ya all
> 
> Windows 7 Ultimate Special Signature Edition signed by Steve Ballmar Both 32bit and 64 bit versions
> 
> ...



what difference does it make if its signed or not???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 10, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what difference does it make if its signed or not???



Its free. Like the one UPS is bringing me next week


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 10, 2009)

My copy should be here tues.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 11, 2009)

My copy will arrive soon aswell on 22oct 
But I got question>can i still download somewhere trial version of win7 home premium 32&64bit retail so i can use it now and than activate with my key i will receive


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 11, 2009)

I came across a couple of the limited edition ones on my local CL already. One guy specifically made a post and he was telling ppl to stay away from the limited edition ones as you can only install them on one computer where as the version that comes out on the 22nd allows you to install it on up to three machines. 

Add me to the list please. Ive been using Win7 x64 since a couple weeks before the public beta launch.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Shout, shout, let it all out, these are the things I can do without
> Come on, I'm talking to you, come on
> Shout, shout, let it all out, these are the things I can do without
> Come on, I'm talking to you, come on.......



Tears for Fears! Sweet reference


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 11, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Tears for Fears! Sweet reference



Disturbed's version is better.


----------



## Binge (Oct 11, 2009)

If you could add me to the list.  I have a retail Win7 Ultimate.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2009)

You can go ahead and add me:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You can go ahead and add me:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091011/Capture004685.jpg



Personally, I much prefer the 'Vista-esk' style on the taskbar.


----------



## Binge (Oct 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Personally, I much prefer the *'Vista-esque'* style on the taskbar.



You're welcome.  As the devil's advocate I like the frosted task-bar with large icons primarily because the alike programs windows are all accessable via a single program icon.  e.g. all msn windows are condensed into one icon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what difference does it make if its signed or not???



well I know that, but what I meant, was if there were any differences in the O/s other then the Signature. such as more added features etc etc.

I mean, its great you can get a party going just to get a free copy of Win7 but is it really really worth the trouble if the copy their sendin out is no different to any other Win7 ultimate???


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 11, 2009)

Windows 7 has really grown on me.  So much so I think, that I might drop XP from my older systems.  Windows 7 is really a huge leap for technology software-wise in my opinion.  I really am proud of M$.  The new bar is so nice at the bottom.  At first I was like "meh this is weird" but 1 day later I really have to say what an improvement!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 11, 2009)

Windows 7 has been my main OS for about two months and I love it. I still have Windows Vista Ultimate on my E8500 crunching rig, but that is going to change soon
Please add me to your list~


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 13, 2009)

*Tip of the day!*

Ok folks you may want to visit (kept an eye on) your motherboard/chipset homepage to see if there are any new windows 7 drivers available to download.  We already know to update our video card/sound card drivers.  Also check your keyboard and mouse homepages as well to see if there are any new drivers for windows 7.  

I was hoping they would have updated their xbox 360 wireless gaming receiver for win7. So we can finally have FFB using the wireless xbox 360 wheel.  But I haven't seen any win7 drivers for that device yet.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 15, 2009)

*Does AMD's Dual Core Optimizer increase Performance in Win7?*

I've come across a few posts claiming that even though AMD's DCO was intended for XP (later Vista) it not only works for them in Win7 but improved performance.  Below is what the DCO is:


> The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer can help improve some PC gaming video performance by compensating for those applications that bypass the Windows API for timing by directly using the RDTSC (Read Time Stamp Counter) instruction. Applications that rely on RDTSC do not benefit from the logic in the operating system to properly account for the affect of power management mechanisms on the rate at which a processor core's Time Stamp Counter (TSC) is incremented. The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer helps to correct the resulting video performance effects or other incorrect timing effects that these applications may experience on dual-core processor systems, by periodically adjusting the core time-stamp-counters, so that they are synchronized.


source

Has anyone tried this (who has an AMD CPU)?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2009)

Got my Windows 7 in the mail with my Party Pack. Does anyone know if its newer than Build 7600?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 15, 2009)

We won't know for sure until it's released


----------



## MN12BIRD (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I'm so happy to have finally seen the pricing on newegg.com for Windows 7!  I heard it was going to be cheap but I really didn't know for sure.  

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit OEM is only $99.99 and Home Premium in retail box is only $199.99.  But the funny thing is they have the 3 user family pack of OEM Home Premium for $309.99!  LOL its cheaper to buy 3 separate? 

Either way HP 64 OEM for $99.99 is awesome!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 15, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> We won't know for sure until it's released



No Im asking if the one included in the party pack is newer than Build 7600. I have it but its not installed yet so I don't know and if its not then I won't install it.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 15, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> No Im asking if the one included in the party pack is newer than Build 7600. I have it but its not installed yet so I don't know and if its not then I won't install it.



7600 release is the RTM Aphex. That is the final build, and is what will be released on the 22nd. As time goes by, I am sure there will be "Service Packs" just like XP, and Vista, but the final release is build 7600.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2009)

I just got mine in yesterday for free!! Once I fix my computer Ill post pics up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 15, 2009)

can someone with the 7600RTM see if they can install language packs?? Just need to find out if its not just me having that issue despite having Windows 7 'Ultimate'


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> can someone with the 7600RTM see if they can install language packs?? Just need to find out if its not just me having that issue despite having Windows 7 'Ultimate'



languages show up for me in windows update.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> languages show up for me in windows update.



they show up on mine too - but can you install them???


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they show up on mine too - but can you install them???



dunno, i really dont want to. 

They dont appear on my 7 professional system, so perhaps they arent available until the OS launches?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dunno, i really dont want to.
> 
> They dont appear on my 7 professional system, so perhaps they arent available until the OS launches?



Its not exactly gonna make your rig go wtf boom if you install a language pack ya know...

Anyway, I was able to install language packs with 7100, so I dunno whats going on. I cant even do it on my laptop which is running the 32bit Windows 7


----------



## dir_d (Oct 16, 2009)

add me to the list Win 7 Pro x64


----------



## shk021051 (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it all games run on 64 bit?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> Is it all games run on 64 bit?



if it runs under 7 x86, it will run under 7 x64


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> Is it all games run on 64 bit?



50/50 - Most recent games can/should do. older games might have a few issues with compatibility (which they shouldnt as 64bit processors & Operating Systems are backwards compatible - Or at least they should be) - Its just down to how old your game is & how its coded. Ive encounterd some games that wont install on a system unless its within the requirements (windows XP 32bit) etc etc.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 50/50 - Most recent games can/should do. older games might have a few issues with compatibility (which they shouldnt as 64bit processors & Operating Systems are backwards compatible - Or at least they should be) - Its just down to how old your game is & how its coded. Ive encounterd some games that wont install on a system unless its within the requirements (windows XP 32bit) etc etc.



or you could simplify that down to what i said in one sentence


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> or you could simplify that down to what i said in one sentence



hush bitch! im on a roll!!


----------



## department76 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just installed my free student copy of win7 pro x64

enjoying it so far


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 17, 2009)

*PC Safeguard*



EastCoasthandle said:


> *This is the Windows 7 Club*
> 
> *PC Safeguard​*PC Safeguard lets your less technical friends and family use your computer temporarly to play games, use the browser, chat, etc as normal. But when they log off, any settings they've changed are undone and, any files they've saved are deleted. This will prevent them from messing up your PC.  This feature is found in Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > User Accounts > Manage another account then Create a new account. Enter an account name then click Create, click the account, select Set Up PC Safeguard > Turn on PC Safeguard > Apply.



Is *PC Safeguard* included in Windows 7 RTM? I don't think so. It was in beta, but not in RC nor in RTM It was really useful feature. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 17, 2009)

I too use Win7 as my main OS now and am simple lovin it  

I downloaded the Enterprise trial edition from Microsoft 
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx 
which i can use for 90 dyas free.. 

It didnt require a product key of any sort. Technically i could extend the time to 180 days with the grace period system build in!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> Is *PC Safeguard* included in Windows 7 RTM? I don't think so. It was in beta, but not in RC nor in RTM It was really useful feature. Please correct me if I am wrong



i'm looking for it, but cant find it.


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 17, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm looking for it, but cant find it.



Simply, it isn't there. A very useful feature removed for some unknown reason...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> Simply, it isn't there. A very useful feature removed for some unknown reason...



agreed. i really want that.

my brother wants it so bad he'd kill people for it, as he has <16 year old family members use out grandmas PC's (which he maintains) and they keep screwing it up messing with settings...



i found a few links, let me know if they work for you.


http://www.ditii.com/2009/03/02/the-hiiden-pc-safeguard-of-windows-7/

http://www.blogsdna.com/2558/how-to-enable-disable-and-configure-windows-7-pc-safeguard.htm


edit: after testing here, the feature isnt there. a few comments on those pages would indicate it was buggy, and removed deliberately.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2009)

Add me to the list. I'm running the retail right now


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> agreed. i really want that.
> 
> my brother wants it so bad he'd kill people for it, as he has <16 year old family members use out grandmas PC's (which he maintains) and they keep screwing it up messing with settings...
> 
> ...



I have found a practical solution for my Windows 7 64-Bit. I am using Returnil Virtual System 2010. It is fully compatible and certified product to virtualize OS for 32 & 64-bit. Indeed today at GOTD, it's full commercial version is available free of cost . I really love this product as I download a lot and test it. It keeps my system running smooth and free of crap. I disable built-in AV as I am using Kaspersky IS 2010 CF2 (Windows 7 compatible). Only concern is that I have to disable virtualization to install new updates/drivers/softwares. I can even test a software/update before actually installing it on my system. Antivirus can be update using offline mode (Kaspersky updater in my case).


----------



## Frogger (Oct 18, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> I have found a practical solution for my Windows 7 64-Bit. I am using Returnil Virtual System 2010. It is fully compatible and certified product to virtualize OS for 32 & 64-bit. Indeed today at GOTD, it's full commercial version is available free of cost . I really love this product as I download a lot and test it. It keeps my system running smooth and free of crap. I disable built-in AV as I am using Kaspersky IS 2010 CF2 (Windows 7 compatible). Only concern is that I have to disable virtualization to install new updates/drivers/softwares. I can even test a software/update before actually installing it on my system. Antivirus can be update using offline mode (Kaspersky updater in my case).



great find THKS


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2009)

i am currenty using Windows 7 Ultimate x86 OEM as my main OS and i am not taking back XP on my machine, i just hope that Kaspersky will be ready with a Anti-virus/Internet Security that doesn't maybe Windows 7 phail ^^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i am currenty using Windows 7 Ultimate x86 OEM as my main OS and i am not taking back XP on my machine, i just hope that Kaspersky will be ready with a Anti-virus/Internet Security that doesn't maybe Windows 7 phail ^^



Dude just use Microsoft Security Essentials. Works like a charm and has a super small footprint. Plus its free.

http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just use Microsoft Security Essentials. Works like a charm and has a super small footprint. Plus its free.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/



Microsoft to protect my software i really don't know if i will feel save x.x


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> Microsoft to protect my software i really don't know if i will feel save x.x



Hell its one of the top anti-virus programs out there now


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 18, 2009)

No i dont trust microsoft.that why I dont use any antiviruse programs or antispy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> Microsoft to protect my software i really don't know if i will feel save x.x



I know how you feel man but honestly its one of the best on the market now.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2009)

I wonder when I'll get my preordered copy.. I ordered it from the UK, so I assume I'll get it after those guys. Hopefully it's not too long though, but system isn't very stable, software-wise.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 19, 2009)

i think i wanna try out Kaspersky' OEMs new Antivirus/Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.735 CF2 on my dad's lappy with Windows 7 Ultimate x and see if they have fixed most of the bugs that cause Windows 7 to crash ^^


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i think i wanna try out Kaspersky' OEMs new Antivirus/Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.735 CF2 on my dad's lappy with Windows 7 Ultimate x and see if they have fixed most of the bugs that cause Windows 7 to crash ^^



i'm not even using CF2, and i've not had a crash in some time.

in fact the only crash i DID have, was a combination of kaspersky and DC++ with greater than 50MB/s transfers... not exactly a common scenario, even for lanners


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 19, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i think i wanna try out Kaspersky' OEMs new Antivirus/Internet Security 2010 9.0.0.735 CF2 on my dad's lappy with Windows 7 Ultimate x and see if they have fixed most of the bugs that cause Windows 7 to crash ^^



Kaspersky 2010 9.0.0.735 (CF2) will be Windows 7 certified build (officially might be released on 22Oct ). It is currently very stable and hasn't caused *any* problem on my Windows 7 64-bit RTM. Default configuration is suitable for most users. Give it a try. I hope it will not cause any crash. Please remove old versions of Kaspersky as well as other AVs completely. AV remnants or non-compatible software might be the cause of crash for your system. You can give a try to Antivirus AppRemover to remove AV and their remnants.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2009)

i'm still on 0.463...


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 19, 2009)

9.0.0.463 (b,c) is also very stable, but not a certified build for Windows 7. I have also used that version for 2 months on my 7 64-bit without any problem, but 9.0.0.735 seems more stable with all functions working properly on Windows 7.


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just use Microsoft Security Essentials. Works like a charm and has a super small footprint. Plus its free.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/



Windows Security Essential is good but only contains "*Essential*" security component (real time file AV). It don't have web av, email scanner, IM scanner, anti-banner, network attack blocker, proactive detection components, firewall, anti-spam etc. Although some of the functionality can be added by free alternatives e.g., Comodo products, PC Tools products etc. MSE is good alternative of AVG and Avira. It's definition update size is somewhat large and detection is good, but not THE BEST like other commercial AVs (e.g., Kaspersky, Symantec, McAfee etc.)


----------



## dir_d (Oct 19, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> Windows Security Essential is good but only contains "*Essential*" security component (real time file AV). It don't have web av, email scanner, IM scanner, anti-banner, network attack blocker, proactive detection components, firewall, anti-spam etc. Although some of the functionality can be added by free alternatives e.g., Comodo products, PC Tools products etc. MSE is good alternative of AVG and Avira. It's definition update size is somewhat large and detection is good, but not THE BEST like other commercial AVs (e.g., Kaspersky, Symantec, McAfee etc.)



Honestly i consider all that to be bloatware. MS Essentials is light wieght fast and just about invisible. I use Firefox with Noscript and having it with MS Essential it takes care of 99% of everything. I know not to open emails from people i dont know and Noscript takes care of everything on the web.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 19, 2009)

I received today my retail pack of wi7 32&64bit home premium.Will install it today,so add me to list aswell


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Honestly i consider all that to be bloatware. MS Essentials is light wieght fast and just about invisible. I use Firefox with Noscript and having it with MS Essential it takes care of 99% of everything. I know not to open emails from people i dont know and Noscript takes care of everything on the web.



I agree. Everything Boyfriend described is bloat and most of that stuff is already built in to Win7 to begin with.


----------



## Anath (Oct 19, 2009)

ill have to look into it once I get my retail disk. I am running the RC right now.


----------



## !emily20 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, I would like to know really Win7 is better or Vista? impartial replies? I am not after much advanced technology. I dont prefer some useless graphics eating up my space and time. I am still a XP fan. plz advice


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

!emily20 said:


> Hi, I would like to know really Win7 is better or Vista? impartial replies? I am not after much advanced technology. I dont prefer some useless graphics eating up my space and time. I am still a XP fan. plz advice




If you are running XP than yes its a worthy upgrade. If you are running Vista than you may want to wait.


----------



## Binge (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you are running XP than yes its a worthy upgrade. If you are running Vista than you may want to wait.



+1 to upgrading to W7.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 19, 2009)

!emily20 said:


> Hi, I would like to know really Win7 is better or Vista? impartial replies? I am not after much advanced technology. I dont prefer some useless graphics eating up my space and time. I am still a XP fan. plz advice



I was a hardcore XP user till 1 week ago when i installed Win7 Enterprise Edition 32 bit 90 days trial for free.. i am really surprised by the speed of this OS and the eye candy and functionality like superb driver support.
I would never go back to XP for other reasons than benching with 3DMark06 and compabilty issues with certain games.
I still hate Vista 

Some good point about Win7 performance are: Better Multi-Core CPU support and better usage of the memory and pagefile


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 20, 2009)

*Update KB974431*

Below you will find information detailing what this Update for Win7 is about:


> This update resolves the following issues:
> 
> When you view a PDF file that was created by using a 2007 Microsoft Office system document, the PDF file is displayed on the screen correctly. However, when the document is printed, some characters are missing. This problem occurs in fonts such as Calibri, Cambria, Courier New or Gabriola, in which characters such as "fi", "ti", "fl", and other combinations are frequently presented as ligatures.
> 
> ...




source


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

Has anyone had any graphical issues playing games with windows 7? I have. I'm hoping tonight when I get home a fresh install of drivers will fix the issue.


----------



## mrhuggles (Oct 20, 2009)

having a little bit of a problem here, in chromium [i run chromium, not google chrome] i cant set it as the default browser, not from inside the program, and Ive exhausted myself trying to set it in windows, i just cant figure out any way to possibly do it, i run chromium as a like normal program in a directory somewhere, like from not installer[?] since i upgrade it every few days or sometimes more often than that, i can set it as the default for any type of file but no protocols for that i can only set internet explorer, funny story if i uninstall explorer, i guess you can do that in windows 7, it will make NOTHING the default browser


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Has anyone had any graphical issues playing games with windows 7? I have. I'm hoping tonight when I get home a fresh install of drivers will fix the issue.



Nope been working fine for me. Not sure on the issue you could be having though.

Also, I saw something about antivirus on the above posts and I found out that you can get some 
security for free. I think they may be beta's, but not sure. All I know is that I love Panda! 
Also has some for Vista and XP http://www.microsoft.com/windows/antivirus-partners/windows-7.aspx


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 21, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Honestly i consider all that to be bloatware. MS Essentials is light wieght fast and just about invisible. I use Firefox with Noscript and having it with MS Essential it takes care of 99% of everything. I know not to open emails from people i dont know and Noscript takes care of everything on the web.



You consider all that bloatware??
1. HIPs is one of the most essential component of security you need to protect yourself against vulnerabilities and exploits related to OS + softwares. UAC was designed for this purpose "to limit software rights and run software with you acknowledgment". It asks you only once to run a program and then grants it full rights on your behalf. If a program seems clean, but during installation, it installs some nasty thing(s), then what?? Does UAC do more than that???? of course, it don't. You still need a protection to regulate child processes rights. MS has done a lot to isolate high privileges process with low privileges processes (useful only when you have enabled UAC), but haven't these security measures already exploited??
2. Built in firewall is good, but have you ever try to configure it for outbound and inbound traffic? i.e., to prevent software(s) to phone home? It stealth your computer well, can protect against some probing, but has little protection against network attacks, DDoS etc.
3. Don't you need a email scanner to scan attachments before you open?
4. Anti banner is optional component to save your bandwidth. Alternates are available, like Adblock plus for firefox.
5. Anti-spam functionality is built in for most of the mail programs, but still need fine tuning.
6. Proactive detection is also mandatory security (not for all) to detect some generic malicious activities (e.g., keylogging)

If you consider all these protections "bloatwares", then someday you may find yourself in trouble in today's advanced malware world. MSE has only one protection component, File AV with little heuristic (still contradiction that it is there or not). Safe browsing practices can help you a lot against some exploits, hacked sites, suspicious attachments but to a limited extent. You need more....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

uh uh you didnt go there boyfriend


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2009)

just because i like to talk, i'll answer your questions myself!


1. yes. UAC has been beaten by a few malware programs, but overall its still a good helper.

2. i have tried those things. windows firewall is terrible - it only really blocks inbound traffic and not outbound, so when a virus/worm makes it in, it opens the ports itself and the firewall is negated.

3. wait, what? people still use outlook/pop3 email? Gmail my man, Gmail...

4. i use adblock plus.  it.

5. anti spam is a tough cookie. the only time i've seen it perfected (zero false positives, zero spam leaked through accidentally) is in Gmail.

6. this one is kinda optional. i say kinda. for a home user its not that important, in a work/public environment its a must


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 21, 2009)

The only secuity I have on my Windows 7 is Malware Bytes heck I never really run with security ever and I have been fine all my life. If I get something nasty, then I just get the one thing I need to remove it. Malware has done a great job removing all the stuff I've gotten so far which has been very few.


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't force anyone to buy some security suite(s) to have all those protections, nor do I mean it. Most of the time, all you need is File (file scanning) + Web (script scanning) AV and good surfing habits, but you should be well aware of security. Infection vectors are not limited to web and email only, but to many e.g., flash drive, CD/DVD, mp3 player, and many more. So a well prepared and well armed computer + operator can cope all those problems/malwares without much hassle. Free alternates for greater protection are available like Comodo products, PC Tools products, Outpost Free Firewall, etc.
You can also harden OS using its built-in utilities e.g., services manipulation (services.msc), local security policies (secpol.msc), and group security policies (gpedit.msc). Windows 7 has many new under-laying security changes that make it more secure than its predecessor(s) especially 64-bit version, but still MS is recommending security measure (AV, Firewall, Safe browsing habits, OS updates, etc.)
Of course, computer physical security is also important especially if it is mission critical.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> You consider all that bloatware??
> 1. HIPs is one of the most essential component of security you need to protect yourself against vulnerabilities and exploits related to OS + softwares. UAC was designed for this purpose "to limit software rights and run software with you acknowledgment". It asks you only once to run a program and then grants it full rights on your behalf. If a program seems clean, but during installation, it installs some nasty thing(s), then what?? Does UAC do more than that???? of course, it don't. You still need a protection to regulate child processes rights. MS has done a lot to isolate high privileges process with low privileges processes (useful only when you have enabled UAC), but haven't these security measures already exploited??
> 2. Built in firewall is good, but have you ever try to configure it for outbound and inbound traffic? i.e., to prevent software(s) to phone home? It stealth your computer well, can protect against some probing, but has little protection against network attacks, DDoS etc.
> 3. Don't you need a email scanner to scan attachments before you open?
> ...



1. UAC is a joke but MSE picks up activity not just descriptions. 
2. Yeah Windows firewall is "ok" but I also rely on my router and modem with THIER firewalls to protect me on top of Windows. So thats two physical firewalls and one software firewall I'm behind. So yeah a 4th would be bloat.
3. I don't download from people I don't know. ALSO I save to desktop and scan before opening.
4. Not needed. So bloat.
5. Built it works fine so anything more would be bloat.
6. MSE has this.

So lets recap.
1. MSE does it.
2. Bloat if using broadband. 
3. Bloat.
4. Bloat.
5. Bloat.
6. MSE does it.

Conclusion? MSE is all you currently need. THAT and some common sense. 

When you're done reading this stare at my avy. LOOK AT IT!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, the official release is tomorrow.  Anyone pre-ordered?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Ok, the official release is tomorrow.  Anyone pre-ordered?



Yea twice
first one was when the egg had them for half price, got the pro upgrade, and the second was through the college purchase and grabbed home premium for $30.


----------



## mikek75 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, pre-ordered in July for £45 W7 HP retail. Arrived on the 19th Oct because it was posted early due to UK Postal Strike...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

I already have my retail. For free. Thank you Microsoft.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

I already have mine thru technet.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I already have mine thru technet.



^ same


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am so much cooler than you both. I got the retail disk for Ultimate 64bit FOR FREE!


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am so much cooler than you both. I got the retail disk for Ultimate 64bit FOR FREE!



I got 10 copies of every edition +10 Office Ultimate, +10 XP, +10 of all Vistas, all for a grand total of $175.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I got 10 copies of every edition +10 Office Ultimate, +10 XP, +10 of all Vistas, all for a grand total of $175.



Yeah but......mine was FREE! Plus I got Microsoft napkins with it too BITCH!


----------



## psyko12 (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Ultimate 7 x64 for a week now, no problems so far, every game I throw at it runs perfectly, also running on a 5 year old machine lol, same specs on the sys specs panel.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

psyko12 said:


> I use Ultimate 7 x64 for a week now, no problems so far, every game I throw at it runs perfectly, also running on a 5 year old machine lol, same specs on the sys specs panel.



Quite psyko. You interrupt my trolling.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I got 10 copies of every edition +10 Office Ultimate, +10 XP, +10 of all Vistas, all for a grand total of $175.



This is great! Thru which channel did you get that price and products?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> This is great! Thru which channel did you get that price and products?



Technet. Split the cost with my father.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Technet. Split the cost with my father.



Yep, that is my next plan Get Technet! Waiting for about another month, and I will have the funds LOL


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Benchmark Results are in*

I am not sure why hardware.fr didn't use AA at 1920 but you can look at the results here which include 3 resolutions.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I am not sure why hardware.fr didn't use AA at 1920 but you can look at the results here which include 3 resolutions.



Man, are ATI's openGL drivers that bad on Vista and 7?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Man, are ATI's openGL drivers that bad on Vista and 7?



yeah, 120FPS is unacceptable


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yeah, 120FPS is unacceptable



Comparatively speaking I mean. Look at the QW. That's a 13.9% hit between XP and the next best performer. I'd call that significant.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Comparatively speaking I mean. Look at the QW. That's a 13.9% hit between XP and the next best performer. I'd call that significant.



true.


however, its also true that they likely tested on older drivers, and the OS hasnt quite launched to the public yet  (give it a few hours, lol)


i say wait for cat 9.10/9.11 and retest, and we'll see things back on par again


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> true.
> 
> 
> however, its also true that they likely tested on older drivers, and the OS hasnt quite launched to the public yet  (give it a few hours, lol)
> ...



Yeah, but what's the excuse for the poor showing in Vista? There's been plenty of time to get those drivers up to par.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but what's the excuse for the poor showing in Vista? There's been plenty of time to get those drivers up to par.



vista caught a cold, and has cancer.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> vista caught a cold, and has cancer.



Isn't that the same bs excuse the Vista bashers use?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Isn't that the same bs excuse the Vista bashers use?



no, they're just racist.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> vista caught a cold, and has cancer.



Hey my dad has cancer and hes an excellent driver. Its obvious Vista is just lazy.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey my dad has cancer and hes an excellent driver. Its obvious Vista is just lazy.



Mailman, your not right in the head m8 

Can someone add me to the list please.  Im using Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit and it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey my dad has cancer and hes an excellent driver. Its obvious Vista is just lazy.



we're not talking about drivers here. drivers can have all sorts of problems and still work for a while, before BAM, they crash and trigger a BSOD


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

If anyone bought the student discounted package i would check your email!


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

If i have windows 7 32 ultimate 32bit installed can I not upgrade to windows 7 Pro 64bit? Do I need to install a windows 7 RC 64bit first?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

Anath said:


> If i have windows 7 32 ultimate 32bit installed can I not upgrade to windows 7 Pro 64bit? Do I need to install a windows 7 RC 64bit first?



i dont see any logic about the RC being related?


you cannot upgrade 32 bit to 64 bit. you must upgrade from an existing 64 bit OS installation


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

omg... Yea i was just talking about going from 32 to 64. SOB.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 22, 2009)

My Windows 7 Home Premium just arrived. Going to install it as soon as i can be arsed stealing the DVD Drive out of the Media Center.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Mailman, your not right in the head m8
> 
> Can someone add me to the list please.  Im using Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit and it



You are added. Fix'd


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

i did that east.


you'll also notice i typod his name.... lawl

aww you undid it  hookerstreet is better


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

gotcha


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2009)

Guys you can get the Windows XP Mode now for Windows 7. I'm getting it to see if I can Horizontal Span again in it for games.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx


----------



## Nitro-Max (Oct 22, 2009)

Add me to the list i got windows 7 ultimate today 64bit,


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 22, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys you can get the Windows XP Mode now for Windows 7. I'm getting it to see if I can Horizontal Span again in it for games.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx



The XP mode sucks cause you are not able to use your current hardware only emulated crappy stuff like a TNT2 GFX if i remember right


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Guys you can get the Windows XP Mode now for Windows 7. I'm getting it to see if I can Horizontal Span again in it for games.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx



cant you do that in hydravision anyway?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 22, 2009)

Mussels said:


> cant you do that in hydravision anyway?



In Windows 7? As far as I know Win 7 and Vista can't do Horizontal Span due to Windows Display Driver Model 1.0. I think Win7 has 1.1 but people are waiting for 2.0 to bring back the span.

I've tried several things and I could never get it to work in Win7 or Vista. If you know of a way, please tell me.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2009)

WINDOWS 7 *IS FINALLY HERE!*
woohoo


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

Have you updated PCMark Vantage? (not 3DMark Vantage)


 Compatibility issue with Windows 7 Professional Edition has been corrected
The SystemInfo component has been updated to the most recent version

If you find any other programs or games that have specific win7 updates please post them in this thread, thanks.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 22, 2009)

You can add me to the list. Just installed my Win7 Premium 64bit 

Loving it!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Oct 22, 2009)

I think its funny how all the vista lovers are now saying i love windows 7 its faster more like xp doesnt hog resorces why did you love vista so much then lol???

wierd.

i stuck with xp till this day i hated everything about vista just about to convert my brand new laptop to windows 7 too


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

It's because they can clearly see the improvement of Win7 over Vista.


----------



## wolf (Oct 22, 2009)

Well time to join, I've been using RC1 for months now, actually only a matter of hours after it was released I think....

Can't wait to use the release build, I hear its even better (currently still build 7100, I think release is 7600 odd?)


----------



## niko084 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya, ya, ya....  I'm ordering about 30 copies today, so I'll probably install it here soon... Get my stripe back on, sick of slow drives


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 22, 2009)

wolf said:


> Well time to join, I've been using RC1 for months now, actually only a matter of hours after it was released I think....
> 
> Can't wait to use the release build, I hear its even better (currently still build 7100, I think release is 7600 odd?)



Yes release is build 7600


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

Has anyone been informed of any downloadable updates for the retail version? Other then what was available for the RC?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmm, I just noticed that Family Safety is only found when you download Windows Live Essentials (part of the downloadable updates).  Did someone here mention that they could not find it?  If so, that's why.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 22, 2009)

Guess I might as well throw my hat in.  Currently only running Win7 x64 7600.  It will also be the first os to go on my new deluxe mobo when I get it!


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 22, 2009)

Wait, can you get XP mode for win7 home prem?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 22, 2009)

I was running Win 7 Pro x64 RTM, got my key from MS Last night i just put in my key and now its genuine. Ive been running Win 7 for about 20days now.


----------



## mikek75 (Oct 22, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Wait, can you get XP mode for win7 home prem?



Nope, only for pro and above.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 22, 2009)

I like win7 very much,it faster greater and better.No problems with games at all now will install 9.10catalist.


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

sweet add me just finally got windows 7 pro 64bit installed.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Oct 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> oh no.... no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no! WHYYYY!!!!! looks like no CoD gaming for me for a while



just do the punkbuster manual update worked for my friends running windows 7


----------



## c0ldfyr3 (Oct 23, 2009)

well i decided to join the band wagon. 

WoW plays just the same as in XP Pro, and  i am getting the same 60fps in Dalaran. though it does seem to look a bit sharper... not sure why.

startup time is faster, and seems applications are being handled the same as XP, or just as fast if not faster...

only issue i have is not being able to game in 2560x1024 resolution due to drivers not supporting horizontal span view.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2009)

c0ldfyr3 said:


> well i decided to join the band wagon.
> 
> WoW plays just the same as in XP Pro, and  i am getting the same 60fps in Dalaran. though it does seem to look a bit sharper... not sure why.
> 
> ...



Hey C0ldfryr3 welcome to the forum .  There is an option to fill out your PC specs under User CP then select Edit System Specs.  I took note that you thought the IQ looked sharper for some reason.  What video card are you using?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2009)

anyone know if Vista Drivers work in 7?


----------



## c0ldfyr3 (Oct 23, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hey C0ldfryr3 welcome to the forum .  There is an option to fill out your PC specs under User CP then select Edit System Specs.  I took note that you thought the IQ looked sharper for some reason.  What video card are you using?



updated my system specs, its been a year since i was here last with the 9600GT overclocking.. lol


I am using 3x EVGA GeForce GTX 275 FTW Edition..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2009)

Nitro-Max said:


> I think its funny how all the vista lovers are now saying i love windows 7 its faster more like xp doesnt hog resorces why did you love vista so much then lol???
> 
> wierd.
> 
> i stuck with xp till this day i hated everything about vista just about to convert my brand new laptop to windows 7 too



vista  was better than XP. improvements all around.

there is still a large majority of tech support problems here on TPU that are purely XP based - most people with trouble on a vista OS here these days, its all hardware.

vista truly was far more stable than XP... and 7's better again 




eidairaman1 said:


> anyone know if Vista Drivers work in 7?



most do. use 7 ones whenever you can tho.


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 23, 2009)

What's the complete retail build number. Is it same RTM /MSDN /House party build?
*7600.16385.090713-1255*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok can some one or group of people compile a list here detailing all the New Feature and Improvements in Windows 7? I just want it short and to the point. TO lazy to research it.

-DX11
-Improved Multi Core Usage
-New Interface
-etc...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok can some one or group of people compile a list here detailing all the New Feature and Improvements in Windows 7? I just want it short and to the point. TO lazy to research it.
> 
> -DX11
> -Improved Multi Core Usage
> ...



interface is DX10, reducing system ram usage from the 3D aero effects (its easier on a system than 2D, in some ways)

less ram usage than vista
less HDD thrashing than vista (which is an uncommon bug anyway)
its got some really cool shit for limiting what guest accounts can do (great for kids/shared PC's)
got new media stuff, such as the ability to stream direct to other systems - they dont access you, YOU send TO them. (right click a file on PC A, play on (PC 2/Xbox360, media extender)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok can some one or group of people compile a list here detailing all the New Feature and Improvements in Windows 7? I just want it short and to the point. TO lazy to research it.
> 
> -DX11
> -Improved Multi Core Usage
> ...





Win7 uses WDDM 1.1 and Vista uses WDDM 1.0
Multi-touch in Win 7: Self explanatory
Aero Peek: I think you know what this is
Areo Shake: You can shake your current window and cause all other windows to minimize on the task bar. 
Improved Taskbar: All icons are stored in a folder like list instead of all on the toolbar and allows you to pin programs/folders to it
Comes with Media Center: located on the taskbar of the desktop
Improved UAC: You can (to some degree) turn UAC off
Improved windows recovery environment
Better integration of peripherals (at time of release)
Action Center: Houses all issues that can be addressed in one section
Improved boot performance (waiting on final review)

Here is a review as well discussing your question.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 23, 2009)

so i have had W7 Ultimate RTM from technet for long time how do you go to XP mode?? or does it not have xp mode its just compatible with xp things?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> so i have had W7 Ultimate RTM from technet for long time how do you go to XP mode?? or does it not have xp mode its just compatible with xp things?


Go here


----------



## shk021051 (Oct 23, 2009)

what is differences between RTM and Final Windows 7 ?

i think there are differences in wmp


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday release (public release) = RTM = MSDN = House party package = *7600.16385.090713-1255*
Same build string, same stuff we already are using for 2 months.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> what is differences between RTM and Final Windows 7 ?
> 
> i think there are differences in wmp



their isnt one their the same OS

Final=RTM

RTM=Release to mass


----------



## Super Sarge (Oct 23, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> anyone know if Vista Drivers work in 7?



Are you talking 32 bit or 64 bit drivers, I have found a lot of Vista 64 bit drivers work, Video drivers need to be Windows 7 drivers. I know Nvidia makes video driver s for most of their cards


----------



## c0ldfyr3 (Oct 23, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> their isnt one their the same OS
> 
> Final=RTM
> 
> RTM=Release to mass



just a small fix here... 

RTM = Release to Manufacturers; like Dell, HP, IBM, Falcon-nw , etc etc etc...
Retail is what goes in store, however all the versions are the same. just released on different dates to give an advantage over sales.

So far i am actually liking 7, minus the lack of WDDM 2.0/1 and span view support. Microsoft should fix this or gamers like myself will just go right back to XP or make a switch to Linux & CrossOver. i have 3 Monitors on one Rig and 2 on the other, and games just look better when its spanned across all three.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Oct 23, 2009)

You can add me to the list of Win 7 users. I've been using Windows 7 Pro for about a month now and I love it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2009)

Has anyone been getting the random shutdowns from the RC1 version? I thought they weren't going to start them for a couple months. My comp has been restarting  itself and asking me to insert boot disc? , but then I restart it myself and win7 loads right up. This happened twice in one hour.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 24, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Has anyone been getting the random shutdowns from the RC1 version? I thought they weren't going to start them for a couple months. My comp has been restarting  itself and asking me to insert boot disc? , but then I restart it myself and win7 loads right up. This happened twice in one hour.



I thought the beta's were doing that until March 2010?


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I thought the beta's were doing that until March 2010?



were or weren't? 

I thought the 2 hour shutdowns didn't start till March and then expire in May of 2010. Maybe MS decided to cut it shout to get us RC users to go out and buy....God I hope there is nothing wrong with my rig.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 24, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Has anyone been getting the random shutdowns from the RC1 version? I thought they weren't going to start them for a couple months. My comp has been restarting  itself and asking me to insert boot disc? , but then I restart it myself and win7 loads right up. This happened twice in one hour.



Run cmd and then type "slmgr /dli" and check the status of the licence


----------



## theonedub (Oct 24, 2009)

Just moved from RCx64 to Prox64, pretty smooth transition and got my student pricing


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2009)

Laurijan said:


> Run cmd and then type "slmgr /dli" and check the status of the licence



As far as status all it says is that it is still Licenced. But now windows locks up all together, when I re-boot I only have a about 1 min before it freezes and I am forced to restart. All this just started several hours ago and I currently no overclocks right now. Everything is running at stable stocks speeds, It has to be the beta build freaking out. 



theonedub said:


> Just moved from RCx64 to Prox64, pretty smooth transition and got my student pricing



I am still saving up for the Pro 64bit, it wont be able to get it for at least a month.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been using Windows 7 since it was released as beta, and I must say I love it. My laptop and desktop are now currently running Windows 7 Ultimate Signature Edition.  Why is my name not on this list?! haha


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> As far as status all it says is that it is still Licenced. But now windows locks up all together, when I re-boot I only have a about 1 min before it freezes and I am forced to restart. All this just started several hours ago and I currently no overclocks right now. Everything is running at stable stocks speeds, It has to be the beta build freaking out.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still saving up for the Pro 64bit, it wont be able to get it for at least a month.



the OS wont do that. i'd suggest you've got a hardware problem for sure.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the OS wont do that. i'd suggest you've got a hardware problem for sure.



That's not good,  Oh but it gets better...now my internet connection doesn't work on my other 2 crunchers.  Now that the problem has escalated this is no longer the appropriate thread. I will take it else where.

WIN 7 RULES!!!! Woooooooo!


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 24, 2009)

I wanna join it..


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 24, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> their isnt one their the same OS
> 
> Final=RTM
> 
> RTM=Release to mass



Mass? I always thought it was " Release to Manufacturer"


----------



## lemode (Oct 24, 2009)

I won a 10 user licenced copy of Windows 7 Ultimate (64) at a work party yesterday and purchased Win 7 Pro for my work machine. Windows 7 is def my fave MS OS since XP. 

I also used the RC till last night...so I suppose this qualifies me for the club?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

its release to manufacturing, actually


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

Add me please, as of tonight I'm using Win 7 Professional x64 (can't beat getting a $200 OS for $30, sometimes it's awesome to be a student).  So far everything is amazing, I haven't had any issues with programs not installing or drivers not working.  Windows 7 is really what Vista should have been, I can't see myself going back to XP except on older computers.


----------



## craigo (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh Hi!

I am having trouble installing the virtualization software (xp mode) for a x64 ultimate build.

i am currently running all hardware at default settings (other than vt enabled ofcourse)
and the microsoft hav detection tool reports that hardware virtualization is not enabled

also i cant seem to get o&o diskimage to run properly (the program installs but does not start the service, services.msc does not list the service to enable it manually)

Otherwize, Things are going rather well and I am enjoying my purchase..

Please help if you have any suggestions regarding the VT and diskimage issues.

Cheers,
Craig0.


----------



## Luke (Oct 25, 2009)

I am running Windows 7 on my main rig and have plans to put it on my laptop soon 

I managed to get 2 licence from tafe for free

So far it is great runs faster and smoother then vista and my LCD app for my G15 does not crash on start up any more.

I have found one thing VMware vSphere Client (Use it to manage the ESXi server at my LAN's) will not run without a fix 
It will run but gets a error when you try and log in to a server but other then that i have had no other problems.


----------



## craigo (Oct 25, 2009)

hmmm.....

http://blog.mpecsinc.ca/2009/10/windows-7-windows-xp-mode-direct.html

i installed KB958559 but when I try to run the VM it reports VT is not enabled....i assure you it is, Strange


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 25, 2009)

I am an Offical Windows 7 User, i bought the .edu verison of Home Premium for 30 dollars


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I am an Offical Windows 7 User, i bought the .edu verison of Home Premium for 30 dollars



Its a great deal, I used it to get my copy of Win7Pro. Going to see if my brother wants to get in on the deal too


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Its a great deal, I used it to get my copy of Win7Pro. Going to see if my brother wants to get in on the deal too



It only offered me Home Premium for some reason :\ 

How did you get prO?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

I just had something weird happen to my OS. I was just chatting along in Steam and the theme to my desktop went to basic. Like it was running the "Windows Experience Test" or something. Anyone else have this issue before?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just had something weird happen to my OS. I was just chatting along in Steam and the theme to my desktop went to basic. Like it was running the "Windows Experience Test" or something. Anyone else have this issue before?



yes.

it runs winSAT.exe randomly, redoing the windows score.


havent found out why it does it, or how to stop it.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> It only offered me Home Premium for some reason :\
> 
> How did you get prO?



You click the box that says something along the lines of "need to connect to your school network?"

Changes it from Home premium to Professional, which I believe is the full retail version since I installed it on a machine that was running the RC not a retail Win OS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes.
> 
> it runs winSAT.exe randomly, redoing the windows score.
> 
> ...



Thank G-d I wasn't the only one. I thought my CPU was unstable 

PM me if you find a solution would ya?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes.
> 
> it runs winSAT.exe randomly, redoing the windows score.
> 
> ...



if you have speed step or something enabled it might..when it dtects a change it hardware it usually will..like performance levels for GRFX cards might trigger it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

i have speedstep disabled, and dont change anything - in fact i dont even reboot my machine, its either on or in S3 sleep.


seems like about once a week (often at odd times like 1am) it just randomly feels like running the winSAT.exe benchmark - with no visible indications other than a laggy PC and aero turning off.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> It only offered me Home Premium for some reason :\
> 
> How did you get prO?



"Need to join your school’s network domain? You can also get Windows 7 Professional for $29.99 Click here"  It's in nice big yellow font after you confirm your university-provided email address.  I don't know if my school (UNC) uses a domain, so I  just chose yes


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i have speedstep disabled, and dont change anything - in fact i dont even reboot my machine, its either on or in S3 sleep.
> 
> 
> seems like about once a week (often at odd times like 1am) it just randomly feels like running the winSAT.exe benchmark - with no visible indications other than a laggy PC and aero turning off.



hmm ill look into it


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 25, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> "Need to join your school’s network domain? You can also get Windows 7 Professional for $29.99 Click here"  It's in nice big yellow font after you confirm your university-provided email address.  I don't know if my school (UNC) uses a domain, so I  just chose yes



Damn i got didn't know that sucks oh well no virtual xp for me


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 25, 2009)

It does that because ppl change hardware and update drivers, but they never ever run that tool again. So there was only initial install score in Vista and nothing later. Now, it checks it on scheduled basis to keep the score up to date.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 25, 2009)

craigo said:


> Oh Hi!
> 
> I am having trouble installing the virtualization software (xp mode) for a x64 ultimate build.
> 
> ...



Enable Hardware Virtualization in Bios


----------



## craigo (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Laurijan, Unfortunatley that doesnt seem to make a difference.


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> yes.
> 
> it runs winSAT.exe randomly, redoing the windows score.
> 
> ...



It doesn't happen on my systems. winsat runs only when you want to run it. Check out if their is any triggers in task schedule.

One reason (my guess) might be that some graphic card manufacture (like MSI) offers utilities which overclock g.card automatically during intensive activity (like game). This might invalidate winsat score (temporarily), but even then it shouldn't run automatically/randomly on it's own.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

RejZoR said:


> It does that because ppl change hardware and update drivers, but they never ever run that tool again. So there was only initial install score in Vista and nothing later. Now, it checks it on scheduled basis to keep the score up to date.



it may well be after i update drivers, but i dont change my hardware (including OC's)


found it as a scheduled task


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i have speedstep disabled, and dont change anything - in fact i don't even reboot my machine, its either on or in S3 sleep.
> 
> 
> seems like about once a week (often at odd times like 1am) it just randomly feels like running the winSAT.exe benchmark - with no visible indications other than a laggy PC and aero turning off.



Thats when it happen to me. Precisely at 1am. That can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

see post above yours -find it, right click and hit disable  solved!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2009)

*How do I disable the Experience/Assessment Index tool?*

If you want to disable winSAT.exe then do the following:


Step 1. Go to Task Scheduler.  You simply type it in the search box.
Step 2. Browse to Microsoft\Windows\Maintenance by clicking on the arrow for Task Scheduler Library folder with the clock on it.
Step 3. Disable the task named WinSAT.  Which is found to the right in a small boxed window.  Right click on the word WinSAT and select disable.

As for the changing desktop if you want to prevent it from shuffling do the following:
-right click on desktop
-click on Personalization 
-click on Desktop Background
-Uncheck Shuffle


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> see post above yours -find it, right click and hit disable  solved!



That is such an odd thing to schedule. Thanks Mussels!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2009)

*Tip of the Day!*

If you have 2-3 minutes and a blank CD this is a good time to create a Repair Disc.  All you do is type Repair Disc in the search box and follow the instructions.  The repair disc will come will allow you to boot to a command prompt and also provides a suite of tools.  
source


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If you have 2-3 minutes and a blank CD this is a good time to recreate a Repair Disc.  All you do is type Repair Disc in the search box and follow the instructions.  The repair disc will come will allow you to boot to a command prompt and also provides a suite of tools.
> source



You don't need that if you have access to the original installation disk. But nice find for those with digital downloads.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You don't need that if you have access to the original installation disk. But nice find for those with digital downloads.



That was posted with the intent of not using your original as well .


----------



## wiak (Oct 25, 2009)

lol in 7 you can get that one without upgrade, install or repair disc
i swear i have seen this


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

wiak said:


> lol in 7 you can get that one without upgrade, install or repair disc
> i swear i have seen this
> http://www.sevenforums.com/attachme...epair-disc-create-system_recovery_options.jpg



Dude this is for digital downloads not installation disks man. Upgrade or not.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

what he's saying is that you can get the repair thing without any form of disk, just by hitting F8 as the OS is booting.

i'm pretty sure i saw that in the RC as well, with no disks around.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what he's saying is that you can get the repair thing without any form of disk, just by hitting F8 as the OS is booting.
> 
> I'm pretty sure i saw that in the RC as well, with no disks around.



But its not bootable. THATS what this is about. Don't make me transform and destroy you all!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2009)

However, if F8 (or whatever other option) doesn't work that's were the repair disc comes in.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> However, if F8 (or whatever other option) doesn't work that's were the repair disc comes in.



indeed it does.


also handy for those poor sods who get 7 preloaded on their prebuilds...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2009)

The repair disc is good for:
-those with pre-builds
-those with digital downlaods
-those with retail discs: For those who don't want to use their original disc


----------



## Super Sarge (Oct 25, 2009)

In the RC my machine acted up and it actually went to repair and asked me If I wanted to repair and I had no disc installed. However if you can make a repair disc that would be better than using your MS disc that is the one you want to keep pristine.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 25, 2009)

Super Sarge said:


> In the RC my machine acted up and it actually went to repair and asked me If I wanted to repair and I had no disc installed. However if you can make a repair disc that would be better than using your MS disc that is the one you want to keep pristine.



Bingo!


----------



## wiak (Oct 25, 2009)

windows 7 installer installs repair mode into its own partition where it also puts bootloader unless it puts bootloader in C:\ hehe


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 27, 2009)

*Windows 7 Tip of the Day!!*

Right click on the desktop and select Personalization.  Then look midway on the screen to the right and click on the option to "Get more themse online",  Your web-browser will re-direct you to MS's Personalization Gallery.  There you can select from a array of different themes.  The best one so far is the Ducati theme.  However, I would change the taskbar from bright red to translucent black.  The next one I enjoyed is the Infinity (car) theme with it's all black look.  Both the Ducati and Infinity theme pack offer the best artistic style.  Coming in 3rd is the Avatar theme.  

Make no mistake there are plenty of different types of themes to choose from. So take a look at all of them.  



The next tip is a 10 minute video that offers some insight of what windows 7 will offer you as the consumer.  You can watch that video here.

Enjoy!


----------



## ace80 (Oct 29, 2009)

Add me to the list!
Got my copy of Win 7 Home Premium today. I was supposed to get it on release day as i had pre-ordered it, unfortunatly i lost my wallet 2 days before, cancelled all my cards and they couldn't take payment 

Install went like a charm and everything worked straight away without having to install drivers, execpt my Win Nova T t.v card but win update picked that up.


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2009)

Installed a few hours ago, and I'm not entirely pleased with some things (like the start menu) but that's because I haven't found everything yet. Feels good though. It's just as fast as a fresh install of WinXP. 

Just one question though: I'm trying to edit a .reg file, but I can't save it as .reg. It says "Access is denied". I assume it has something to do with rights and so on, but how do I do? I miss sudo.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 29, 2009)

Do you have UAC enabled?


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Do you have UAC enabled?



... Probably. 

...

Not anymore.

Still the same. I can save the .reg file with the same name on another location and then replace the original file with the new one, but that's just annoying.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2009)

Have you tried holding Ctrl + Shift?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 29, 2009)

a little late but i got my windows 7 ultimate 64bit on the 22 and been using it ever sence. all my games and programs installed fine except civilization complete it would not install. ather then that i like win7 a lot.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Oct 29, 2009)

i wrote this up on my "home" forum
http://www.forumapex.com/general_os_tweaks/160410-7_tweaks_for_windows_7_a.html

its a very basic tweaking guide, and i figured it would fit here. 



*1. Turn On "Best Performance"*

_Start >> Control Panel >> System and Security >> System >> Advanced system >> Settings (button) and then choose "adjust for best performance"_

This will kill all the visual effects, but things will run faster.




*2. Turn Of User Access Control (UAC)*

_Start >> Control Panel >> User Accounts and Family Safety >> User Accounts >> Change User Account Control setting >> Set slider to Never Notify_

although not as annoying as vista, it still prompts you.



*3. Turn off System Restore.*

_Start >> Control Panel >> System and Security >> System >> System Protection >> Configure (button) >> Turn off System Protection._

Some people will want this option, but this does take resources.


*
4. Turn Off un-needed Services.*

Windows 7 Service Configurations by Black Viper

Above is an awesome site dedicated to tweaking windows services.



*5. Disable IPv6*

_Start >> type Regedit then go to:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TCPIP6\Parameters_

_Create a new dword value (32bit) called: DisabledComponents

For the value put in: ff
_
What this will do is disable Ipv6, which for some people will cause programs not to work.



*6. Turn off Un-needed programs at statup*

_Start >> type Msconfig >> Startup (tab)_

and then deselect any programs you dont need to start with windows.


*
7. Speed up Internet Explorer 8*

Start >> type Regedit then go to:

_HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Create a new dword value (32bit) called: MaxConnectionsPerServer
For the value put in: a

Create a new dword value (32bit) called: MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server
For the value put in: a_

This will allow more connections at a time and will speed up browsing


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Have you tried holding Ctrl + Shift?



When doing what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 29, 2009)

Frick said:


> When doing what?



When you fap. Cuts down on chafing.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 29, 2009)

This is the 1st time i've used the 64bit version and i've noticed that i have 2 program files folders (program files and program files (x86)) and also 2 internet explorers. Is this normal?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 29, 2009)

ace80 said:


> This is the 1st time i've used the 64bit version and i've noticed that i have 2 program files folders (program files and program files (x86)) and also 2 internet explorers. Is this normal?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/Capture001367.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/Capture002377.jpg



Yes its 100% normal.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2009)

ace80 said:


> This is the 1st time i've used the 64bit version and i've noticed that i have 2 program files folders (program files and program files (x86)) and also 2 internet explorers. Is this normal?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/Capture001367.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091029/Capture002377.jpg





TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes its 100% normal.



Yes, Windows installs the Program files (x86) for programs and apps that have to be run from a 32 bit environment.


----------



## Frick (Oct 30, 2009)

Can I disable the UAC notification for specific programs? When a program is run in compability mode, the UAC activates. Somw notifications is allright and I don't want to turn it off completely..


----------



## Boyfriend (Oct 30, 2009)

No. UAC can't be disable for some program. It's settings are global.


----------



## 1933 Poker (Oct 30, 2009)

YAY, I'm in this club.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone know when WDDM 2.0 is going to be released? 

I was really sad when Win 7 wasn't released with it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 31, 2009)

That's later but on what OS and when is really up in the air.  And, you would need companies like amd, intel, etc to come on board with a drivers for it as well.
-------------------------------
If you wandered what's the deal with all the bloat, it appears that OEMs are to blame.  Unless there is other information not presented in this article.

Source

3 minute bootup time on a laptop    :shadedshu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 31, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That's later but on what OS and when is really up in the air.  And, you would need companies like amd, intel, etc to come on board with a drivers for it as well.
> -------------------------------
> If you wandered what's the deal with all the bloat, it appears that OEMs are to blame.  Unless there is other information not presented in this article.
> 
> ...



I WANT HORIZONTAL SPAN NOW! I really do...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 31, 2009)

*Win7 Tip of the Day!*

Well, Win7 is finally here and most motherboard and OEM manufactures have updated their download section to include win7 specific chipset drivers.  Some of you probably already clicked on the .exe of that chipset driver update program let it do its thing and haven't given it much thought until reading this post.  But let me ask you something:
-Did the chipset driver program tell you to reboot your PC?  
-Did the chipset driver update take more then a minute? 

If you answered no to these questions I ask that you take a look in your Device Manger and examine the driver dates of the follow areas (note:_ that these are suggested areas of interest.  You will need to check other devices as well_):
-*IDE ATA/ATAPI controller:* (or whatever it's called on your PC).  Open this up and look at the controllers that are found within.  Some may be named based on your chipset manufacture.  For example if you own a Intel chipset the phrase for that device will usually start with "Intel(R) ICH...".  Open that up and look at the date of the drivers.  If it was 2006 (or so) its a good hunch that no update drivers were installed (but that depends on your chipset update drivers.  

-*System Device:* Open this up and again look for devices that start with the name of your chipset and check the driver dates.  

-*Universal Serial Bus Controllers:* Wash and repeat the above steps.  

If you find a trend of driver dates of 2006 (for example) it's possible that no updated Win7 drivers were ever installed.  This is where you have to manually install them.  What you need to do is  download the none .exe version of your chipset driver (if available).  Then extract it on your hard drive.  If you do not have an archive version of your Win7 chipset driver then see if the .exe chipset driver program can be extracted using winrar.  If so then extract it to a location of your choice.  

Now here is were thing become tedious.  You are going to have to go back and open one device at a time and tab over to Driver and select the Update Driver button.  Here is what you do:
-Select Update Drive from the Driver tab of that device
-Select Browser my computer for driver software
-Navigate to where the updated, extracted drivers is located on your hard drive
-Check the option to Include Subfolders
-Select the Next button to start the search
The end result (if it's the appropriate device) is that it will update driver for that device and the date of the driver should be more current.  The process itself should only take a second or 2 per device.  However you will need to do this for all devices that indicate that they relate to your chipset (IE: Intel(R)...).  And, double check those devices that do not appear to relate.  

During that time some devices may show up as having yellow exclamation points.  Don't worry you currently have mix-matched drivers which causes conflicts.  Once you update those other drivers those conflicts should go away (unless there is some underlying problem).   During this tedious process you maybe asked to reboot.  If you are, reboot at that time and continue were you left off.  

The whole process should take less then 10 minutes (depending on how often you need to reboot).  However, once you checked all the devices you should have no problems.  Again, please take the time to examine all of your devices as each motherboard chipset update program may update other devices not mentioned in this post.  Once completed reboot your PC even if never asked to do so.

*This is specifically for chipset drivers that identify themselves as an update for windows 7. As with any manual update of chipset drivers you do this at your own risk!*


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 31, 2009)

Been running the Beta since the beginning of the year, and got the RTM in mid-August thanks to MSDNAA and my dad's Action Pack subscription. Windows 7 has been great! It even found all of the drivers that Vista never originally had for my 2 year-old Toshiba X205-SLI4 (C2D T8100 45nm on a PM965/ICH8M + 2 GeForce 8600M GT GDDR3 (80nm) video cards).


----------



## W7LOVEIT (Nov 1, 2009)

*Mr*



EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?


I am and love it so much. It rocks!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

W7LOVEIT said:


> I am and love it so much. It rocks!!



welcome to the forums.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mussels said:


> welcome to the forums.



+1

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Well, Win7 is finally here and most motherboard manufactures have updated their download section to include win7 specific chipset drivers.  Some of you probably already clicked on the .exe of that chipset driver update program let it do its thing and haven't given it much thought until reading this post.  But let me ask you something:
> -Did the chipset driver program tell you to reboot your PC?
> -Did the chipset driver update take more then a minute?
> ........[/B]



I have already tried all that procedure when 7 RC was released. I downloaded chipset driver (don't remember version) from Intel and did install for every intel device/part. Many got installed (ICH9, Processor to I/O Controller, PCI bridge, USB etc.) but results were really disappointed. Flash drive transfer rate was much slower than before, HDD controller driver showed error in event log, and I even got a BSOD due to HDD controller driver problem . I reinstalled 7 RC and used its default drivers for better performance and stability.
Then I repeat the procedure when I got my hands on 7 RTM with Chipset INF 9.1.1.1015 PV. Same problems like before except no BSOD this time for my system, but it crashed my supervisor system (Asus mobo, 945 chipset) twice (HDD controller driver delay error in event log). I have to reinstall everything. At that movement I decided to switch to 64-Bit for me and my supervisor computer at university. Now, with default chipset drivers, we never have any problem with USB transfer speed or HDD controller driver. I haven't tried Chipset INF 9.1.1.1020 PV, but I am happy with default drivers for chipset. I have installed drivers for NVIDIA graphic card (191.07), and Realtek Audio driver (R 2.35) and have no problem with those devices.
At university, we are alone at campus with Windows 7 x64 . Many fellows even don't know about Windows 7 here


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> I have already tried all that procedure when 7 RC was released. I downloaded chipset driver (don't remember version)* from Intel* and did install for every intel device/part. Many got installed (ICH9, Processor to I/O Controller, PCI bridge, USB etc.) but results were really disappointed. Flash drive transfer rate was much slower than before, HDD controller driver showed error in event log, and I even got a BSOD due to HDD controller driver problem . I reinstalled 7 RC and used its default drivers for better performance and stability.
> Then I repeat the procedure when I got my hands on 7 RTM with Chipset INF 9.1.1.1015 PV. Same problems like before except no BSOD this time for my system, but it crashed my supervisor system (Asus mobo, 945 chipset) twice (HDD controller driver delay error in event log). I have to reinstall everything. At that movement I decided to switch to 64-Bit for me and my supervisor computer at university. Now, with default chipset drivers, we never have any problem with USB transfer speed or HDD controller driver. I haven't tried Chipset INF 9.1.1.1020 PV, but I am happy with default drivers for chipset. I have installed drivers for NVIDIA graphic card (191.07), and Realtek Audio driver (R 2.35) and have no problem with those devices.
> At university, we are alone at campus with Windows 7 x64 . Many fellows even don't know about Windows 7 here



That's why I no longer download chipset drivers from Intel.  I go directly to the motherboard manufacturer's website for chipset drivers (or OEM if you are using an OEM computer).  Yes, that means that your drivers may not be as up to date as the Intel variants but they will work.







W7LOVEIT said:


> I am and love it so much. It rocks!!



Welcome to the Forums.  Hope you enjoy your stay!!


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 1, 2009)

What's the difference between chipset driver provided by OEM and by Intel?
For Intel mobo, we have to use Intel own chipset drivers. I have Asus mobo and they are also offering the same Intel chipset drivers for that. No difference at all. Even on Intel own mobo (Intel 945 GCNL), problem of HDD controller driver appears in Windows 7, if you install driver of ICH7 manually.

*TIP*
One of the most comprehensive and accurate *Windows 7 Product Guide* is available as free download from *Microsoft*.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> What's the difference between chipset driver provided by OEM and by Intel?
> For Intel mobo, we have to use Intel own chipset drivers. I have Asus mobo and they are also offering the same Intel chipset drivers for that. No difference at all. Even on Intel own mobo (Intel 945 GCNL), problem of HDD controller driver appears in Windows 7, if you install driver of ICH7 manually.



Back in the day during the i875 and i975 dominance we would always get our chipset drivers directly from Intel.  The only issue was that for whatever reason the ICH Family SMBus Controller always had a IRQ conflict that we could never solve.  Be that as it may the boards still worked great and never experienced any problems.  Then came the X38 chipset and Intel no longer provided drivers for it.  I recall reading (I don't recall where) that Intel was never in the business of supplying universal chipset drivers and you should go to your own manufacture/OEM for chipset driver updates.  

Since then we have stop going to Intel for chipset drivers.  Using them has always been a gamble as they were designed specifically for their own motherboards.  However back then they worked well with other motherboards.


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 1, 2009)

The chipset drivers included with Windows 7 are also good. It identifies my chipset components automatically and install specific drivers. I have no problem with default drivers. There is no unknown device in device manager.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> The chipset drivers included with Windows 7 are also good. It identifies my chipset components automatically and install specific drivers. I have no problem with default drivers. There is no unknown device in device manager.
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/29vfas9.jpg



However, as time goes on and OEM/Motherboard manufactures find efficiencies and other tweaks one would want those advantages.  Win7 providing a workable PC when installing the OS (w/o having to install your own chipset drivers) should have been common years ago.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2009)

If you guys want to Horizontal Span across three monitors in Windows 7 for games.

Use this.

http://www.kegetys.net/SoftTH/


----------



## wolf (Nov 1, 2009)

Damn after doing another fresh windows 7 install on rig#2 (for hacked SLi ) I remember some of the things that made me love this OS in the first place, like multiple screens working in native res on first boot, and I know its 50/50 but it even got it right for which was on which side!

and when you choose your time zone, the list doesn't lag like XP


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> What's the difference between chipset driver provided by OEM and by Intel?
> For Intel mobo, we have to use Intel own chipset drivers. I have Asus mobo and they are also offering the same Intel chipset drivers for that. No difference at all. Even on Intel own mobo (Intel 945 GCNL), problem of HDD controller driver appears in Windows 7, if you install driver of ICH7 manually.
> 
> *TIP*
> One of the most comprehensive and accurate *Windows 7 Product Guide* is available as free download from *Microsoft*.



I'll add this to the OP, thanks!

Edit:
Also added THRiLL KiLL tips!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 1, 2009)

DIABLO2&LOD dont run in win7  I tried compibility mode doesnt help,anyone know how to run it,or final patch will support win7?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

Arciks said:


> DIABLO2&LOD dont run in win7  I tried compibility mode doesnt help,anyone know how to run it,or final patch will support win7?



Right click on the .exe of those games, tab over to Compatibility and select:
-Disable visual themes
-Disable desktop composition

Then install the Directx version found on the discs of those games. This is IMO important because directx has changed significantly.  Then see if the game works...

Whenever you select "Run this program in compatibility mode for:
I believe it disables a core on the CPU.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 1, 2009)

Anyone using Home Premium and getting stalls and crashes on Steam?

Only happened since i got the retail version... It sticks at Connecting Steam Account for ages... and sometimes stops responding. Games are fine though.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone using Home Premium and getting stalls and crashes on Steam?
> 
> Only happened since i got the retail version... It sticks at Connecting Steam Account for ages... and sometimes stops responding. Games are fine though.



Steam will get random occasion where it acts weird and can't ever be solved. Its happened to me twice. Once with Vista and Once with Win 7. Each time the only way to fix those anomalies was to just uninstall steam an reinstall it.

Also to note, they released an update to fix compatibility with Win 7 under certain conditions.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2009)

I get a weird problem with all my asus boards,  both intel and athlon,  where it gets to a point that I have to hit the reset button to reboot every time!  I am beginning to suspect my x-fi card's drivers.  I installed a dual boot of xp64,  and used an older set of danielk's drivers,  and not a prob.  Bummer,  guess  I'll have to go m-audio or something...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2009)

shut down problems with creative drivers are definitely not unheard of


----------



## Luke (Nov 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> shut down problems with creative drivers are definitely not unheard of



I could not even install the drivers I got from the creative site it would just hang
Ended up getting the creative drivers from windows update and they seam to work fine


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, Asrock is another brand of asus isn't it?  All my asus boards do it.  Intel and athlon.  Weird.  I am going to try a reinstall of win7 using I guess the onboard and see if it goes away.  Under xp64 there is no problem at all,  but I didn't risk the newer drivers,  used daniel k's older stuff that has dolby ect heheh....


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, onboard Realtek audio on my Asus (Intel) is working without any problem.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 3, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?



I have been using it as my main OS since beta.


----------



## Fernandz (Nov 3, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:
			
		

> Anyone using Win7 as their only OS now?



I'm using Windows 7 x64 Ultimate OEM (RTM) as my only OS in my main rig.
And is working fine.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 3, 2009)

Guess sign me up. Ive been using 7 since it was flushed around the interwebs what seems like ages ago. Got me a copy of Ultimate x64 and im loving it like i did the first day i got it. Just "feels" better than Vista by far. 

I have had some problems with all rigs but seems that it was end user after all. No problems with Windows itself (besides some compat issues, but thats to be expected)


----------



## Frick (Nov 4, 2009)

When I open .docs I wrote on old systems, the program says "the file is locked for <unknown user>", and I can only open a copy of that file, edit it, save it somewhere else and then replace the original file.

I'm not sure this is win7 related, but I use the exact same version of OpenOffice as when I was on XP, and i've never seen this before.


EDIT: It seems the same thing goes with EVERYTHING. If I try to edit a .txt file, I can't save it: "Access is denied". The same goes for Paint.

WTF is this?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

Frick said:


> When I open .docs I wrote on old systems, the program says "the file is locked for <unknown user>", and I can only open a copy of that file, edit it, save it somewhere else and then replace the original file.
> 
> I'm not sure this is win7 related, but I use the exact same version of OpenOffice as when I was on XP, and i've never seen this before.
> 
> ...



sounds like you locked/secured the files in a previous OS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone getting some weird files in your HD? I have a few that are "VDM files" and the titles have a bunch of random digits.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Keep a look out for Beta SP1 for Windows 7.

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/16243/1/


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

interesting information there, i'm curious as to what they'll change


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> interesting information there, i'm curious as to what they'll change



Same, the OS is running problem free for me so I'm going to go with the SP providing more Performance increases then Security\Issue fixes this time around.


----------



## Neelesh (Nov 4, 2009)

I am using build 7100 RC on this pc and the latest build on my old pc.


----------



## Frick (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sounds like you locked/secured the files in a previous OS.



Yeah, I was thinking that too, but I can't remember anything about it. Fresh files can be edited, but nothing else. Also, if I create a new file with the same name as an old file and replace it, I can't edit that file either.

Seriously, I don't know what to do. It's SUPER annoying. None of the files are write protected.


...


 Oh, just found a Security tab in the files properties. It seems only System and Admins have permission to modify the file, and this applies to every single file that comes from the backup. Snap.

....


Ahh, I can modify the settings for entire folders. Yay!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Did nobody read my post?!


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2009)

I just did. They are virus definition files for Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## c0ldfyr3 (Nov 4, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I WANT HORIZONTAL SPAN NOW! I really do...



agree'd!


i don't care how cool it looks, ( still don't use Vista ) and i don't care if it has DX10+; without any horizontal or vertical span, its useless to me. I will continue using XP until WDDM 2.0 comes out i guess... Microsoft you fail again, how sad.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

c0ldfyr3 said:


> agree'd!
> 
> 
> i don't care how cool it looks, ( still don't use Vista ) and i don't care if it has DX10+; without any horizontal or vertical span, its useless to me. I will continue using XP until WDDM 2.0 comes out i guess... Microsoft you fail again, how sad.



For 30 dollars i cannot complain haha. But i hear what your saying.


To me its just a snappier Vista with some tweaks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

Can anyone give me the link for the how-to install Windows 7 via USB?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can anyone give me the link for the how-to install Windows 7 via USB?



http://kmwoley.com/blog/?p=345

This one is spot on i used it worked fantastic.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok perfect, exactly what I was looking for!  I am really torn whether I should install 7 on my netbook, or just leave it XP for now.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

c0ldfyr3 said:


> agree'd!
> 
> 
> i don't care how cool it looks, ( still don't use Vista ) and i don't care if it has DX10+; without any horizontal or vertical span, its useless to me. I will continue using XP until WDDM 2.0 comes out i guess... Microsoft you fail again, how sad.



Yeah I still just made the move though. Its a lot better though now with that link I posted, if you have three monitors you should make the switch and use that.

Plus I really hope the soon to be released Beta SP 1 has WDDM 2.0 or at least it ends up getting it come release date.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> I just did. They are virus definition files for Microsoft Security Essentials.



You're AWESOME! Can I delete them?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Can anyone give me the link for the how-to install Windows 7 via USB?





joinmeindeath417 said:


> http://kmwoley.com/blog/?p=345
> 
> This one is spot on i used it worked fantastic.





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok perfect, exactly what I was looking for!  I am really torn whether I should install 7 on my netbook, or just leave it XP for now.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101296


i made a thread here on TPU  it gets ignored


----------



## erocker (Nov 4, 2009)

Disable security essentials first.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=101296
> 
> 
> i made a thread here on TPU  it gets ignored



Im sorry Mussels! Uhhh don't use the link i sent you as it may blow up your PC in your face Mussels works better. PROMISE


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

erocker said:


> Disable security essentials first.



Why?

For some reason if I do that I just picture you turning into the Jockey from L4D2 and jumping on top of my tower.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why?



Lol why, maybe to eliminate any problems you might get from a program running with it out its stuff. 

Imagine you running after you have deleted your muscles.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Imagine you running after you have deleted your muscles.



I've done that before no fun your like a blob of flesh and bones...kinda hurts


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why?
> 
> For some reason if I do that I just picture you turning into the Jockey from L4D2 and jumping on top of my tower.



He's telling you that you can't delete them unless you want to quit using Security Essentials. Anti virus programs need virus definition files to work properly.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

i will be giving a way a free copy of Windows 7 within the next week, (just a product key)
I got a decent amount from Microsoft as a promo for the computer shop i work at we have ONE extra key so i figured why not, this forum has helped me a decent amount and kills time for me while i am at work. 

Who ever wants to win it CAN NOT already have Windows 7. 

PM me with a letter to why you want/need a copy of windows 7 and your system specs.
Who ever i feel really deserves it will get it. You must have over 800 post on the forums and be active. The key will be given to the person Thursday Night. (i am USA EST)
I than want proof that you have installed it and used it ( i shall send you a program to show your activated key as it will be the one i gave you)

(I will delete this post if this is not legal but i am pretty sure it is as it's a 100% Legit Windows 7 Home premium key 32-bit(sorry guys). Never activated.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

Can i be added to the Clublist please  i am using it as my primary OS.


----------



## craigo (Nov 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> snip...Then came the X38 chipset and Intel no longer provided drivers for it.snip...



my motherboard tends to disagree with your statement.
<-- motherboard listed in specs


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

craigo said:


> my motherboard tends to disagree with your statement.
> <-- motherboard listed in specs



x38 and x48 are the same thing, and drivers certainly do exist for them...
(i'm quoting you since i cant be stuffed finding his post)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> He's telling you that you can't delete them unless you want to quit using Security Essentials. Anti virus programs need virus definition files to work properly.



Well I did and everything runs fine.


----------



## wolf (Nov 4, 2009)

Just did a thumb drive install of RTM on an eee pc 1000H, wow.

this OS loves anything hardware wise it seems, aero works beaut even on the eee with 8mb dedicated video memory, even with an episode of that 70's show playing in WMP, windows+tab didnt lag at all and showed the video perfectly.

Hec before the first usable boot it asked to connect to my home wireless, this OS has never failed to impress me, I rambled onto my ex (installed it on her eee, used to be mine) about it's features for a good 15-20 minutes and I'm sure I still missed some.

even in her quite n00by eyes, she knows it shits on XP that came on the eee.

wow. one impressed guy.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I did and everything runs fine.




if you delete the definition updates, it wont recognise any viruses/nasties


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if you delete the definition updates, it wont recognise any viruses/nasties



I think MSE downloads them to the HD then installs them. However it leaves behind the original files for some reason. I'm not sure but I THINK thats how it works because I deleted the files and everything is still up to date and updates fine.

Edit: I confirmed my suspicions. The VDM files are just residue from definition updates. As long as MSE says its up to date than it is. You can toss the VDM files. However according to Microsoft that shouldn't be happening with the latest version but it isn't unheard of. Gotta love MS and its vagueness


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 5, 2009)

12 common Windows 7 problems solved


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2009)

*Win7 Out Sells Vista in the first few days!*

Windows 7 software unit in the U.S. were 234% higher than Vista’s first few days of sales...
source


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2009)

none of that applies to me, but its handy to note nonetheless.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 9, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Back in the day during the i875 and i975 dominance we would always get our chipset drivers directly from Intel.  The only issue was that for whatever reason the ICH Family SMBus Controller always had a IRQ conflict that we could never solve.  Be that as it may the boards still worked great and never experienced any problems.  Then came the X38 chipset and Intel no longer provided drivers for it.  *I recall reading (I don't recall where) that Intel was never in the business of supplying universal chipset drivers and you should go to your own manufacture/OEM for chipset driver updates.  *
> 
> Since then we have stop going to Intel for chipset drivers.  Using them has always been a gamble as they were designed specifically for their own motherboards.  However back then they worked well with other motherboards.





craigo said:


> my motherboard tends to disagree with your statement.
> <-- motherboard listed in specs



Then your motherboard is disagrees with you.   Take note of the bold portion of my post.  There you will clearly see I was implying none intel motherboards.  Since it's common knowledge that x38 chipset was found in other brands of motherboards it was clear that I was making reference to them and not intel's motherboard itself.  This is why your own motherboard disagrees with you.  Because I was not making reference to it.   This is why you never quote a portion of a persons post.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

intel DOES supply universal chipset drivers...


you just gotta pick an OS, and it grabs the latest package... just like ATI and nvidia do


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> intel DOES supply universal chipset drivers...
> 
> 
> you just gotta pick an OS, and it grabs the latest package... just like ATI and nvidia do



No they do not (also note your link makes no mention of x38/x48/x58/P55 chipset drivers specifically for any motherboard) there is no need to argue this off topic issue in this thread as that is really not the topic of conversation.  If you have any further inquire you can by all means PM me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

it does make a mention.

INF Update Utility -​ Primarily for Intel® 5,​ 4,​ 3,​ 900 Series Chipsets

900 series - 915, P965, etc

3 - P35, G31. etc

4 P45, x48 etc

5 p55, x58


you just arent reading it right.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

*Windows 7 Tip of the day*

Back at the ranch I found an article that discuss a couple of features that may not have been fully addressed in this thread.  You can read the article here to get a full list of those features.
Source


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 18, 2009)

*Windows 7 dirty little secrets​*
Here are a few highlights of the article


> Russinovich went on to explain why Windows 7 is faster. Memory footprint was reduced by up to 30 per cent by reviewing excessive memory allocations, and by refactoring the Desktop Window Manager (DWM) to avoid a second copy of every Window being held in memory. The registry is no longer accessed as a memory-mapped file, reverting a change made for Windows XP. Processes that consume large amounts of memory are more aggressively pruned.





> How about reliability? This was fascinating. Microsoft observed that 15 per cent of all user-mode crashes and 30 per cent of shutdown crashes were caused by heap corruption: applications that try to access freed memory, or memory beyond what is allocated. Its solution was a feature called the Fault Tolerant Heap (FTH).
> 
> ...
> 
> If an application crashes a few times, Windows will automatically apply a shim that intercepts its memory operations. FTH will over-allocate memory, and keep a copy of freed memory so that attempts to re-read it will succeed. The user gets better reliability at the expense of performance, which suffers by up to 15 per cent or so, while buggy applications work better than you would expect.


FTH is interesting to say the least.   This may actually increase the address space in 32-bit Win7.  However more information is needed about how this technically works. 
...



> Russinovich also spoke about the contentious User Account Control (UAC), which prompts the user to approve actions that should require administrative rights. "UAC is not an anti-malware solution," he said. "If you think you are safe from malware because you are in one of those prompting modes, you're wrong. If malware gets on your box, and you are admin, you must assume that malware will gain admin rights."
> 
> Proving the point, he showed how a genuine, signed Microsoft executable might load a malicious process, invisible to the user. So what is the point of UAC? "It is about one thing, which is about getting you guys to write your code so that it runs well as standard user."


Odd, I've never found this mentioned until now.  So in essence, UAC will not protect you.  


Make sure you read all of it here


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 18, 2009)

So due to some random issues, I can't get explorer to open in my 7 partition on my desktop.
So goodbye 7 on my desktop. But it will continue to be my main OS on my laptop.
And until I build a new system, I will not run 7 on my desktop.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> *Windows 7 dirty little secrets​*
> Here are a few highlights of the article
> 
> 
> ...


UAC still provides more protection than if you didn't have it at all. It's not a failsafe by any means, but it's better than nothing. That said, I disable it completely. lol



A Cheese Danish said:


> So due to some random issues, I can't get explorer to open in my 7 partition on my desktop.
> So goodbye 7 on my desktop. But it will continue to be my main OS on my laptop.
> And until I build a new system, I will not run 7 on my desktop.



Why not?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That said, I disable it completely. lol



I'm about to myself. If it "remembered" better (or really at all in my experience) then it'd be fine and a welcome layer of security.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2009)

This is the most friggin awesome stable os ever!  Win7 x64 forever!  Love it,  powerful,  fast,  stable,  saved my arse many times over.  Ten thumbs up!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2009)

just a tip. if you enable true admin you can get all your icons startmenu stuff back by copying the contents of your user folder to the admin folder. just press CTRL+A (to get hidden stuff like the app data folder) and copy it into the admin folder (choose overwrite all) log out and log into the admin one and its like you never made the switch  then you can del your old account to free up the space  just a heads


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 20, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> just a tip. if you enable true admin you can get all your icons startmenu stuff back by copying the contents of your user folder to the admin folder. just press CTRL+A (to get hidden stuff like the app data folder) and copy it into the admin folder (choose overwrite all) log out and log into the admin one and its like you never made the switch  then you can del your old account to free up the space  just a heads



So i just hit CTRL+A on my user name under *C:\Users* then paste it on true admin acount?


----------



## louise071 (Nov 20, 2009)

Planning to switch from Windows Vista to Windows 7! Hurray!

____________________________________________







Technology expert and member of youserbase, the technology wiki


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Why not?



Well 7 sat on a 640GB drive. And for one, I don't need 7 on that much space.
And no, I can't really afford to get a smaller drive or an SSD for it. So I'm gonna wait till I build a new rig.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 20, 2009)

*Windows 7 Tip of the Day!!*

If you want to get an idea of what programs and/or hardware is compatible with Windows 7 your in luck!  Windows 7 Compatibility Center is available to help answer those questions!


----------



## Boyfriend (Nov 22, 2009)

Microsoft: Windows 7 Application Compatibility List for IT Professionals is also a list (xls) of applications compatible with Windows 7.
Windows 7 x64 is working very well here. No error, no BSOD, no compatibility warning. I have just updated  Realtek HD Audio driver to latest release 2.37 (6.0.1.5983).I am so much pleased with this OS stability and performance.


----------



## Binge (Nov 22, 2009)

A problem El_Mayo had when installing Windows 7 was that he needed his install disc present to boot windows 7.  This is a problem that isn't local to him.  I was surfing the mighty google and found a technet forum post about this particular issue.



> > I installed Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit edition today and it will not start without the instiallation DVD in the drive
> >
> > If the DVD is not in the drive i get error message
> > "Boot disk failure insert system disk and press enter"
> ...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2009)

Binge said:


> A problem El_Mayo had when installing Windows 7 was that he needed his install disc present to boot windows 7.  This is a problem that isn't local to him.  I was surfing the mighty google and found a technet forum post about this particular issue.



I was messing around with installing 7 from a laptop sata drive I had laying around instead of using a flash drive or dvd. Only took a couple of minutes, but I couldn't boot without the drive connected. To bad I didn't see this post earlier.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2009)

oh, that bug.


i never get that because i always follow one simple rule: unplug any and all sata/IDE devices except what you're installing windows from, and installing windows to.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2009)

I installed Windows 7 Pro few days ago, and I noticed:

Good:
Faster booting time
Consume less memory at start up
Folding point is better

Bad:
Choppy Windows when both CPU and GPU clients are running, did not happen in Vista
Disconnect from internet frequently will make the network icon stucked at "network unplugged icon", and my IM clients will not connect, browsers still work though
Sometime, BSOD after 1 day folding, did not happen in Vista (I'm running the same setting for almost a year now)
Slow respond time after running for 1 day +, Vista ran smooth no matter how long the computer was on
When opening my h264 files using Media Classic took >1 second, while in Vista it's instant.

While reducing memory consuming is good, but it ran not as smooth as Vista.

EDIT: Did not notice any hard disk noises during start up, auto-defrag removed by default in Se7en?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 23, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh, that bug.
> 
> 
> i never get that because i always follow one simple rule: unplug any and all sata/IDE devices except what you're installing windows from, and installing windows to.



I did. It still require I had the drive I installed from connected.


kid41212003 said:


> I installed Windows 7 Pro few days ago, and I noticed:
> 
> Good:
> Faster booting time
> ...


Then your OC is not truly stable if it bsods in 7. I get none of those bad points you mention, except for the networking bug, but that quit after I updated my LAN drivers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 28, 2009)

*Windows 7 Tip of the Day!*

If you own a piece of hardware that's not working as it should with windows 7 and, it can be updated via firmware then check the manufacture website for a firmware update.  If there is see if it pertains to windows 7.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 12, 2009)

*Steam Survey regarding Windows 7*

Since its release over 7 weeks ago Win7 appears to have made a substantial impact on Steam's Survey.  Here are the stats according to steam:
-XP (both 32-64 bit) 48.42%
-Vista (both 32-64 bit) 30.17%
-Win7 (both 32-64 bit) 20.59%
Both XP and Vista are showing a decline while Windows 7 is showing increase in popularity. 
source


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have officially moved to Windows 7 on my current machine.

Warning, Warning

Windows 7 Home (Any Edition) is still missing a Key Component that is found in Professional Software- Group Policy Editor(gpedit.msc)- which is very powerful at making settings adjustments, disabling programs from being launched totally amongst other tweaks.


PS has anyone tweaked the windows 7 services?


----------



## Frogger (Dec 13, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> I have officially moved to Windows 7 on my current machine.
> PS has anyone tweaked the windows 7 services?



best I'v found
http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 13, 2009)

TBH Windows 7 has been running flawlessly on this laptop with 1gb RAM and not had any probs with anything...love it and can't wait to install it on a proper gaming rig when I get one


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Frogger said:


> best I'v found
> http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm



Ya i used that guide with Mainly the tweaked settings, Unfortunately it still states i have 46 Services running. 

Id like to tweak it further but BlackViper hasn't done further research in the services platform.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well those Services configurations mucked around with my Antivirus at the Kernel level,

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=199356

NOD32 4.0.474.0

Not sure which batch caused that problem, but i restored everything to defaults, rebooted and that problem disappeared.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 14, 2009)

Add me to that list! I'm now a happy Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit user and proud of it. I'm loving Windows 7 atm and can't wait to test it out some more. I never really had anything against Vista, but Windows 7 is a massive improvement. Cant wait to use it some more.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 17, 2009)

*Win7 Tip of the Daaaayyyy!!!!!*

If you prefer to use EIST: Enhanced Intel SpeedStep from the bios make sure you have your power options set to "Balance" and not "High Performance".  As that will cancel EIST.  You can still tweak Balance to your liking if the pre-defined settings are not to your liking (IE: Sleep mode, etc).  

To view this option type power option in the search box.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 17, 2009)

At first my boot speed was just around the same but damn as ive used it, its gotten faster.
WIN7 is good i like it not much to say about it tho.

My GPU must be unstable it seems to bugger up in any 3D apps.

Runs fine on my old machine too, which i dont use for gaming. AMD 3400+ single core with 2gb of ram and its fine.


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 22, 2009)

You can add me to the list. Windows 7 Ultimate 64 FTW! 

Haven't had any issues I couldn't fix so-far.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 22, 2009)

I m using win7 since nearly a month or so, but never saw this thread! Runs fine, just had a couple of incidents where shortcut icons on the desktop mysteriously vanished but got that sorted out. So like countless many others said, ADD ME TO THAT LIST! mwahaha!


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 23, 2009)

Can anybody link me how to fix 7 to remember folder views?

I would like them to show as tiles and arranged by types.... This was like the vista issue but in vista there is a certain option to untick, unlike in 7 they forgot to add it or it was removed. Thanks all.

This stupid power outage caused corruption to my previous user profile which I had done the tweaks to let it remember folder view settings unfortunately I couldn't google them back... And I have forgotten how I did the tweaks....

Thank you in advance and happy holidays!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2009)

How much RAM are you folks using at login (startup items but no apps launched)? Im over a gig on Home Premium x64 with 45 processes. By the way if you didn't know command-shift-esc opens Task Manager.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How much RAM are you folks using at login (startup items but no apps launched)? Im over a gig on Home Premium x64 with 45 processes. By the way if you didn't know command-shift-esc opens Task Manager.



like vista, the more ram you have, the more it uses.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Dec 23, 2009)

Ill be in the club pretty soon, ill have a full blown legal official Windows 7 home premium 64-bit comming in the mail to install and activate


----------



## Boyfriend (Dec 23, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Ill be in the club pretty soon, ill have a full blown legal official Windows 7 home premium 64-bit comming in the mail to install and activate



Welcome to the club. 

Windows 7 Ultimate x64 is working fine here except on some restarts, weather gadget disappears  while clock gadget remain visible. A simple log off --> log in do the work and everything run fine again.


----------



## _33 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm the happy owner of Windows 7 Pro since two weeks now.  I really like the OS, much more confortable to use than XP.  Yet, I bought the Pro version to have the virtual XP mode available.  I haven't found how that works.  Could anyone tell me how to launch a virtual Windows XP session within Windows 7 ?  Is that even possible?  I know you can do it with the Virtual PC program, but it should be built in Windows 7, yet I can't seem to find it.

EDIT: OK I think I found what I was looking for...
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/download.aspx


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 29, 2009)

Only problem I have atm is my Bluetooth not working.
And still can't find a fix for it


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 29, 2009)

win 7 is working great for me accept i thing i cant get it to go to sleep.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2009)

skellattarr said:


> win 7 is working great for me accept i thing i cant get it to go to sleep.



http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=18551


in my case i have 16 "errors" but most of them are just warnings about USB devices that may cause problems (but dont, as sleep mode works fine)


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hiho... 

A random tip I found googling

Try this:

Windows 7 Master Control Panel:

1. Make a new folder anywhere you want.
2. Rename it
3. Paste this as folder name. 
	
	



```
[B]GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}[/B]
```
4. Viola now you have a master control panel xD (It has every option placed into one panel, From folders to system properties)

hehe

You can change the name into anything else xD


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Jan 5, 2010)

I should be on this list =P  Been using 7 Ultimate x64 RTM since Aug 6 as my main OS and I moved from Vista to the 7 Beta about a year ago.


----------



## psyko12 (Jan 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Thanks for the tip.



No problem man, in fact I've tested and used some of your tips in the front page and some in between most of them are quite useful!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Got it, hate it, thinking about getting a refund on it.  It offers nothing useful over XP x64 except DirectX11 (which isn't very useful to me).

For those of you who do not have intimate knowledge of "XP Mode," it does not support 3D acceleration (OpenGL nor Direct3D) so that means no games or professional CAD programs.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Got it, hate it, thinking about getting a refund on it.  It offers nothing useful over XP x64 except DirectX11 (which isn't very useful to me).
> 
> For those of you who do not have intimate knowledge of "XP Mode," it does not support 3D acceleration (OpenGL nor Direct3D) so that means no games or professional CAD programs.



it is unfortunate you do not like it.

I suggest taking the time - while you may be a diehard XP fanatic at heart, XP's time is limited. Support is dying off for the OS, and you'll have to upgrade sooner or later.

Dual boot or something, and give yourself time to adjust.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It offers nothing useful over XP x64 except DirectX11



That's a highly subjective opinion.  I can't get by without the look & feel of Aero, I could never go back to the old taskbar, I love my Libraries, and I use the new organization methods and search system of Explorer all the time.  I love the way My Computer looks with Vista/7.  Also, can't go back to how slow XP is.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 13, 2010)

XP64 is not the same os as XP.  It is much faster,  more stable ect.  However,  I also use Win7 64,  it is even faster.  Much faster.  And with the sourceforge classic start menu,  I can use it just as fast now too: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cla...ow with skins!/ClassicShellSetup.exe/download
I bounce back and forth between xp64 and win7 64,  mostly to run games in dx9 mode under xp64,  because it's still much faster for that.  Win7 can't be beat for things like Media center,  love my live tv listings!  Most older games run perfect under win7 64,  even an old game called Red Baron 3D,  that first came out in 98!  I can see a time when all I will use will be win7 x64,  and then win8 x64!


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

You have a good point in that.  XP 64-bit is basically Server 2003 with Themes enabled.

Either way it's an aged OS at this point.  It's still the biggest, but it IS on its way out and Win 7 will be the biggest soon enough.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I suggest taking the time - while you may be a diehard XP fanatic at heart, XP's time is limited. Support is dying off for the OS, and you'll have to upgrade sooner or later.


I would not be inclined to use a Windows product at this time.




DirectorC said:


> That's a highly subjective opinion.  I can't get by without the look & feel of Aero, I could never go back to the old taskbar, I love my Libraries, and I use the new organization methods and search system of Explorer all the time.  I love the way My Computer looks with Vista/7.  Also, can't go back to how slow XP is.


All you have to do is stop the Themes service to make it return to a semi-Windows 2000 appearance. Everything important to me is already organized on my server in a directory hive. My Computer is too cluttered on Vista/Win 7.

XP x64 is by no means slow.  In many regards, it is actually faster.  Time to boot, queuing up music in WMP, time to shut down, etc.  The only scenario in which Windows 7 is faster is in bringing up the network browser when there is an Active Directory Domain server present.  Nevermind all the time wasted clicking through security dialogs and navigating an unintuitive menu I despised since it was introduced in Windows XP (and can no longer use the classic menu, I might add).

Also can't forget how much time I waste trying to find an application sitting in the system tray.  I often have a dozen windows open and am rapidly switching between them, closing one, opening another, etc.  Windows 7's taskbar is multiplying the time it takes for me to do that by factors in the double digits.  It is extremely frustrating.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Also can't forget how much time I waste trying to find an application sitting in the system tray.  I often have a dozen windows open and am rapidly switching between them, closing one, opening another, etc.  Windows 7's taskbar is multiplying the time it takes for me to do that by factors in the double digits.  It is extremely frustrating.



Maybe with enough consumer outcries they will include the ability to go back to the old style system tray behavior in future upgrades or releases.  Again this is personal, I don't feel this way because there's only a handful of systray icons I ever wanna see all the time, and I really hardly ever access the others.  For me almost everything about the new taskbar is way better than the old.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

you dont need to do anything for the old system tray behaviour, its all there.
Yeah, my steam menus have merged under the one thing





but thats a good solution to having a full tray.

The only thing missing is the classic start menu, and there is mods for that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm joining the club! Using a laptop(which is my main rig) that come supplied with free win 7 premium upgrade! But I have to wait a few days for the postage to come, they just notified me that it was sent just yesterday.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/Capture400.jpg
> 
> you dont need to do anything for the old system tray behaviour, its all there.



You mean taskbar though, not system tray (!).  The system tray icons cannot be configured to simply slide in and out like in XP/Vista.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> You mean taskbar though, not system tray (!).  The system tray icons cannot be configured to simply slide in and out like in XP/Vista.



what do you mean by slide in/out?






My icons are either down the bottom, or hiding away in the popup - i choose which one they go to. I see no problems with this? (and 7's brainwashed me, so i cant even remember how XP did it)


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what do you mean by slide in/out?



The way hidden icons used to work, where it would hide the inactive system tray icons behind the arrow (<) button next to the system tray.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> The way hidden icons used to work, where it would hide the inactive system tray icons behind the arrow (<) button next to the system tray.



the arrow goes up now. Its umm, not that different.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the arrow goes up now. Its umm, not that different.



LOL no doubt.  It's FordGT90Concept who's got a gripe about it


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

maybe he just couldnt find the button 

the up makes sense, since it doesnt eat into taskbar space anymore. My taskbar is always full (especially on my HDTV), so it goes beyond "makes sense" and into "damn right, i need that"


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> maybe he just couldnt find the button
> 
> the up makes sense, since it doesnt eat into taskbar space anymore. My taskbar is always full (especially on my HDTV), so it goes beyond "makes sense" and into "damn right, i need that"



I even rather look at a sorted box of icons rather than a long row.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

I meant task bar.  I finally got it down to nearly match Windows XP in terms of the taskbar but that still doesn't justify spending $80 USD on it, never mind $175 USD.

http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/desktop.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

use img tags, its easier.

I still dont get what you mean, what exactly are you talking about being different?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Pinning, reliance on icons rather than descriptive names, and thumbnails. The first is resolved by unpinning everything that is pinned and substituting it with a new toolbar continaing links.  The second is fixed by displaying the text (don't remember where I did that).  The third is fixed through disabling Aero (using a "basic or high contrast" theme).

Let's just say first impressions are very poor but, as they say, never judge a book by its cover.  I'll enquire about a refund tomorrow and give it until the end of the week before applying for an RMA.  If I don't warm up to it by then, I never will.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pinning, reliance on icons rather than descriptive names, and thumbnails. The first is resolved by unpinning everything that is pinned and substituting it with a new toolbar continaing links.  The second is fixed by displaying the text (don't remember where I did that).  The third is fixed through group policy.
> 
> Let's just say first impressions are very poor but, as they say, never judge a book by its cover.  I'll enquire about a refund tomorrow and give it until the end of the week before applying for an RMA.  If I don't warm up to it by then, I never will.



do what i do with every new OS, give it a month.

The thing is, you're trying to use 7 as XP. You're not trying to use 7 as 7.
its like driving a manual car for years, and getting into an auto - and complaining that no matter how hard you move the window winder, the gears just wont change.

You need to learn what works differently, as opposed to trying to make it work the same. Dont like the new start menu? well shit, i hated it. i was a classic start menu man as well.

Now i find it easier to use, and cant stand the clunky, slow XP method. i type the first letter or two of what i'm looking for, just like i do with autocomplete in IE or firefox.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Operating systems conform to my needs, not the other way around.  Their job is to make the user more efficient.  Not finding things in places they are expected is counter intuitive and inefficient defeating the the very purpose it supposed to serve.


Not to mention, Windows 7 is not Windows 7.  It is Windows 6.1, a derivative of Server 2008.

Windows XP Professional is to Windows XP Professional x64 Edition as Windows Vista is to Windows 7 (minor version upgrade: 5.1 -> 5.2, 6.0 -> 6.1).

Windows XP Professional x64 Edition is to Server 2003 as Windows 7 is to Server 2008 (share version numbers: 5.2, 6.1).


Windows 7 was released for primarily two reasons: 1) get rid of the tainted "Vista" name for marketing purposes and 2) allow workstation virtualization (Hyper-V: inherited from its Server 2008 blood).  If you expect something revolutionary, look elsewhere.  Yes, there's a few tweaks here and there but nothing major.  Adaptation of Hyper-V, on the other hand, is.

Worth upgrading for from Vista?  I think not.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> do what i do with every new OS, give it a month.
> 
> The thing is, you're trying to use 7 as XP. You're not trying to use 7 as 7.
> its like driving a manual car for years, and getting into an auto - and complaining that no matter how hard you move the window winder, the gears just wont change.
> ...



Very well said. Those who learn to adapt survive. 

I saw Avatar Recently and boy were their Computers Amazing. FordGT's Argument makes me think of a modern day man using the Computers in Avatar only to complain thats its not like Win 7 even though their clearly better than it.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Worth upgrading for from Vista?  I think not.



Wow this is the most shocking statement you've made so far for me.  Vista is such a turd compared to both XP and 7, and 7 kicks both their asses.  That's the general consensus of practically everyone.  It's good to know there are still dinosaurs out there like you though, still fighting the good fight for the few fossils that remain.  Keep on fighting for the obsolete.  Live for what is now considered legacy.

IMO, posting on the Win 7 club thread about what a piece of crap it is after using it for 2 days, is thread crapping. :shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

I've had a Windows Vista laptop since 2008.  The parallels are uncanny.  Let's sum it up:


XP (5.1) had a poor reception mostly because of bugs, incompatibility with 2000 (5.0), and the new menu.  XP wasn't accepted until SP1 and not well liked until SP2 which took care of the numerous security shortcomings.

XP x64 (5.2) had a good reception but the volumes were never there because of the incompatibilities (namely, drivers and 16-bit apps).  It was stable from day one, like Windows 7.

Vista (6.0) had an even poorer reception than XP because of how complacent (due to the six year tenure with XP) the market became with XP (markets always resist change unless acted upon by an outside force--i.e. government).  Otherwise, it suffered similar problems including incompatibility (software for enterprise and drivers) with XP, usability (support staff had to relearn where some critical settings were moved and how to reach them), and poor performance (1 GiB RAM footprint compared to 128 MiB on XP).  The third point, especially, was addressed in SP1.

7 (6.1), like XP x64, has a good reception not because it is revolutionary but because it addresses the problems of Vista while not creating new problems (same driver model and generally the same GUI).

It all falls in to place.  Remember, everything is relative.  7 only looks "good" because Vista was deemed "bad."  If you don't like Vista, you won't find much to like in 7.


I can tell you right now, there are a lot of XP users that dislike 7 as much as Vista (I included) that will not upgrade until either a new computer purchase forces them to or until a more 2000-esque (95, 98, ME, NT 4, 2000) version debuts.  The changes Microsoft has made don't help businesses, especially, that focus on productivity, not eye candy and useless side apps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2010)

Why don't you use these two review to help aid in your decision.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2355703,00.asp

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/windows_7_review?page=0,0


----------



## warup89 (Jan 13, 2010)

I recently purchased W7 ultimate, and even though i was completely fine with vista, 7 feels a bit quicker. I just got windows 7 because i got a great deal for it, if it wasn't for that I would stayed with vista 64b.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why don't you use these two review to help aid in your decision.
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2355703,00.asp


XP is still faster in half of the tests:
"Though it may be unreasonable to expect faster performance alongside more interface and convenience features and lower requirements, I was still disappointed not to see Windows 7 top all these tests, particularly that for startup speed, given the promises Microsoft made one Window's behalf."




AphexDreamer said:


> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/windows_7_review?page=0,0


Same story.  XP is faster in pretty much everything except file transfer speeds.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I would not be inclined to use a Windows product at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can tell Win 7 not to group items in the taskbar. In fact, you can have the task bar act almost exactly the same as XP. I dunno, to each their own I suppose, but if things being changed is your primary complaint, then why bother upgrading your computer setup at all? Why not just stick with 2005 tech, since it seems to suite you just fine anyway?


----------



## MKmods (Jan 13, 2010)

you make some of the most useful threads EastCoasthandle, thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You can tell Win 7 not to group items in the taskbar.


I did that too.


Well, I think I will hold on to it not because I really like it but I am unwilling to reinstall Windows XP.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 13, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Since its release over 7 weeks ago Win7 appears to have made a substantial impact on Steam's Survey.



Normally I hate having data collected, but I enjoy looking at the results of Steam's Surveys.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Operating systems conform to my needs, not the other way around.  Their job is to make the user more efficient.  Not finding things in places they are expected is counter intuitive and inefficient defeating the the very purpose it supposed to serve.
> 
> 
> Not to mention, Windows 7 is not Windows 7.  It is Windows 6.1, a derivative of Server 2008.
> ...



Yes and No.  I would say the OS is to conform to the majorities needs, not your needs. I would say it is doing that as well. Which sucks but I think thats the case.

Also I would say:
 ME is to XP 
as
Vista is to Windows 7

Just my opinion though.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

GSG-9 said:


> Normally I hate having data collected, but I enjoy looking at the results of Steam's Surveys.



Oh wow! 

Now that I know about this, I will be stopping by...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

ME was only despised because it was released so close to Windows 2000 which fixed the problems associated with Windows 9x.  I've used 95, 98SE, and ME for years.  All of them were only as stable as the programs and drivers you used.  Windows 2000, on the other hands, pretty much eliminated the BSODs caused by software making it a vastly OS and therefore, belittling what 9x was.  If there was no Windows 2000, just ME, I doubt ME wouldn't be as disliked as it is.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> ME was only despised because it was released so close to Windows 2000 which fixed the problems associated with Windows 9x.  I've used 95, 98SE, and ME for years.  All of them were only as stable as the programs and drivers you used.  Windows 2000, on the other hands, pretty much eliminated the BSODs caused by software making it a vastly OS and therefore, belittling what 9x was.  If there was no Windows 2000, just ME, I doubt ME wouldn't be as disliked as it is.



I actually got WinME (mostly) stable on a computer one time.  It was epic.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

Same here.  Computers that came with Windows ME preinstalled generally faired pretty well with it.  Putting Windows 98SE on the same hardware...not so much.


Steams Survey lumps Vista and Windows 7 together.  Windows XP 32-bit still composes of 44.77% of operating systems running Steam.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> ME was only despised because it was released so close to Windows 2000 which fixed the problems associated with Windows 9x.



I'm not saying the problems were not in 95 and 98/98se but It just kinda degraded with time, regardless of maintenance.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

XP does too (not necessarily x64 edition).  Performance noticably declines after several months of use even with few processes running.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> XP does too (not necessarily x64 edition).  Performance noticably declines after several months of use even with few processes running.



You have to agree that its a much slower process though, especially if using Tweakxp and Diskkeeper etc.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 13, 2010)

The rate at which it degrades depends on how much is being thrown on the hard drive.  Maybe that's just it: it wasn't necessarily 9x that was the problem, it was FAT32?


----------



## GSG-9 (Jan 13, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The rate at which it degrades depends on how much is being thrown on the hard drive.  Maybe that's just it: it wasn't necessarily 9x that was the problem, it was FAT32?



Thats very true the non active FS im sure played a big part.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 13, 2010)

Has anyone figured out how to change WMP's color from that terrible baby blue?  Also is there anyway to get WMP 11 instead of 12?  WMP 12 seems to be changed from 11 just because for no real reason... its like a bunch of retards with cataracts designed it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm actually having an issue with my Win 7 I made a thread about it but I'll post it here too since its on Win 7.

All my files and Folders are set to read only and won't change to read/write. I think this is keeping my Steam Games from running.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 14, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm actually having an issue with my Win 7 I made a thread about it but I'll post it here too since its on Win 7.
> 
> All my files and Folders are set to read only and won't change to read/write. I think this is keeping my Steam Games from running.



I can't explain this any other way than a virus.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> I can't explain this any other way than a virus.



lol

I think its actually normal behavior. I think I just fixed my issue for steam. unfortunately I uninstalled everything and have re download but I think it will work now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm really starting to hate Windows Media Player 12.  It has gone "non-responsive" on me more than once, the performance is pathetic (constantly waiting for it to do simple tasks), the "now playing" option is gone, forcing it to the side panel which I have always hated, and well, basically, there's nothing good about it.  Is there any way to get Windows Media Player 11?


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 14, 2010)

I stick to codecs + Media Player Classic Home Cinema and VLC.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 15, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> I stick to codecs + Media Player Classic Home Cinema and VLC.



Nothing Beats Media Player Classic.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 15, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm really starting to hate Windows Media Player 12.  It has gone "non-responsive" on me more than once, the performance is pathetic (constantly waiting for it to do simple tasks), the "now playing" option is gone, forcing it to the side panel which I have always hated, and well, basically, there's nothing good about it.  Is there any way to get Windows Media Player 11?



i allways use winamp i never use windows media player


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm really starting to hate Windows Media Player 12.  It has gone "non-responsive" on me more than once, the performance is pathetic (constantly waiting for it to do simple tasks), the "now playing" option is gone, forcing it to the side panel which I have always hated, and well, basically, there's nothing good about it.  Is there any way to get Windows Media Player 11?



WMP12 is the one thing I actually do hate about Win 7. I want my Now Playing view back, and it always goes unresponsive in Library view when browsing folders with a ton of files.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> WMP12 is the one thing I actually do hate about Win 7. I want my Now Playing view back, and it always goes unresponsive in Library view when browsing folders with a ton of files.


Exactly!  I only have the playlists on my computer which link to the actual music files on my server.  With WMP 11, there was no delays, ever.  In WMP 12, it's always hanging and being a general PITA.  They better either fix it or get rid of it.  There are no excuses for its crappiness.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 15, 2010)

I found a version of the old Movie Maker which was also WAY better pre-Win7 that was hacked to work on Win7.  Maybe you can get your hands on the same for MP11.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2010)

Wmp11 for win7:  http://devrexster.googlepages.com/wmp
Google is your friend!
Here's how to downgrade:  http://www.blogsdna.com/2409/downgrade-windows-media-player-12-to-wmp-11-on-windows-7.htm


----------



## johnspack (Jan 15, 2010)

I really prefer the classic start menu for speed of finding things.  A sourceforge project has fixed this,  I'm using it,  works perfect.  Classic start menu for Win7:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/classicshell/files/


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 15, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Wmp11 for win7:  http://devrexster.googlepages.com/wmp
> Google is your friend!
> Here's how to downgrade:  http://www.blogsdna.com/2409/downgrade-windows-media-player-12-to-wmp-11-on-windows-7.htm



The question is: will this work for X64 and are the instructions the same?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2010)

No reason it shouldn't work.  Just make sure to do Program Files (x86) instead of Program Files.  WMP11 and 12 are both 32-bit regardless if you have x64 installed or not.  I'm gonna try it...


Edit: It does not work on Windows 7.  The executable can't touch the System32 directory.  Why didn't those idiots just zip up the files?  Installer, in this case, is a serious PITA.


Edit 2: You'll have to do "sfc /scannow" in order to repair the damage done to Window Media Player 12 if you try this.



Also, I suppose you can add me to the Windows 7 Club.  I'm not going to return it (that doesn't mean I don't have a lot of serious beefs with it).


Edit 3: sfc /scannow did not repair the damage.  I'm going to have to reinstall windows to get it back.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No reason it shouldn't work.  Just make sure to do Program Files (x86) instead of Program Files.  WMP11 and 12 are both 32-bit regardless if you have x64 installed or not.  I'm gonna try it...
> 
> 
> Edit: It does not work on Windows 7.  The executable can't touch the System32 directory.  Why didn't those idiots just zip up the files?  Installer, in this case, is a serious PITA.
> ...



I'm pretty sure you also have to install the x64 version. 

I'm gonna try this a different way. I downloaded the wmp11 installer for xp and xp x64 straight from MS. It can also be used for Vista, even tho it's not mentioned in the downloads page. I'm gonna uninstall wmp12 from the *Turn windows features on or off* link in the Programs control panel.

Then I'll delete the versions key, then see if wmp11 will just install. I'll use ORCA if the installer blocks it for improper windows versions.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 16, 2010)

I only mentioned what I saw.  I don't use wmp myself.  I have so many other media players,  I just don't need it.  Winamp for instance for mp3s....  Media player classic HD,  VLC,  so many... why use wmp?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I only mentioned what I saw.  I don't use wmp myself.  I have so many other media players,  I just don't need it.  Winamp for instance for mp3s....  Media player classic HD,  VLC,  so many... why use wmp?



WMP is still the best thing for wma/wmv, and I need it to test the occasional codec/filter tweak, as whatever it displays is what avisynth decoding will display in ps3 media server and Mediacoder.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 16, 2010)

Okay.  Just for me wmp12 works perfect under win7 64.  Do prefer wmp11 because of skin mode,  don't like the library view,  but it works just fine....  Still have no use for it though....


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Okay.  Just for me wmp12 works perfect under win7 64.  Do prefer wmp11 because of skin mode,  don't like the library view,  but it works just fine....  Still have no use for it though....



I don't like having to use it, but if I'm gonna be stuck using it, I'd like it to not freeze up in my large library folders all the time, and I'd like to have a more comfortable interface. It's still buggy. It's basically only beta quality software, which is kind of inexcusable in a product that's out of beta.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 16, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I only mentioned what I saw.  I don't use wmp myself.  I have so many other media players,  I just don't need it.  Winamp for instance for mp3s....  Media player classic HD,  VLC,  so many... why use wmp?



For me I think that is the point...I have tried my best to pare down all the media players to have just one or two.  Thus I want to use one that is ubiquitous and easy to use.  WMP 11 was that for me.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm pretty sure you also have to install the x64 version.
> 
> I'm gonna try this a different way. I downloaded the wmp11 installer for xp and xp x64 straight from MS. It can also be used for Vista, even tho it's not mentioned in the downloads page. I'm gonna uninstall wmp12 from the *Turn windows features on or off* link in the Programs control panel.
> 
> Then I'll delete the versions key, then see if wmp11 will just install. I'll use ORCA if the installer blocks it for improper windows versions.


Let me know if it works.  I already reinstalled Windows so I don't want FUBAR another install.

The problem I had is that only a "TrustedInstaller" can touch the %WinDir%.  I don't even know how to make a TrustedInstaller (assuming it is even possible).


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Jan 19, 2010)

I think it is funny how microsoft is so obtuse in certain aspects of windows...they dont scuttle customization for the OS but they make WMP 12 seemingly impossible to work with. Not to mention they are stupid with 3 organic media players WMC, WMP and Zune software....you'd think they'd make one with the functionality of all 3.  It just seems microsoft's right hand doesn't even know what its left hand is doing.  Sad really, considering the resource and talent depth they have they still screw up such a simply aspect of the OS.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2010)

well, i like WMC being kept seperate - its designed for TV tuner and remote control, which makes it clunky for mouse/keyboard use.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Quick Question for Those users who have not installed Windows Live Messenger. Is Windows Live Sign-In Assistant and Windows Live Upload Tool installed on yall's machines? Im not 100% if Windows Live Messenger installs it or not.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2010)

i've got sign in assistant. dunno about upload tool.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 20, 2010)

I deleted windows live messenger from system so i dont use it  I got Skype


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 20, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Nothing Beats Media Player Classic.



I fully agree with you.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> I deleted windows live messenger from system so i dont use it  I got Skype



Skype Causes my Computer to crash and on my laptop stop responding 30 min in a call. Not sure what it is but I hate skype from my experience. Which sucks Cause I want to like it.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

Bah, my wmp11 downgrade did not go well, now I can't go back to wmp12 either, even if I completely uninstall it, then reinstall it. Oh well, guess I'll leave it uninstalled.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Bah, my wmp11 downgrade did not go well, now I can't go back to wmp12 either, even if I completely uninstall it, then reinstall it. Oh well, guess I'll leave it uninstalled.


Turning off the feature means Windows deletes the links to WinSXS.   To turn on the feature means it recreates the links.  It does absolutely nothing against the actual files.  It sucks, don't it?


----------



## Wile E (Jan 20, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Turning off the feature means Windows deletes the links to WinSXS.   To turn on the feature means it recreates the links.  It does absolutely nothing against the actual files.  It sucks, don't it?



If that's the case, can somebody zip up the wmp12 program folders from Win7x64 for me and upload them somewhere?

It's kinda my fault. I should've known better than to not back up the original files. Got too excited in my hurry, and didn't think about it. lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2010)

I highly doubt it will work but I'll PM you a link.


I didn't back up files either.


----------



## F430 (Jan 21, 2010)

how i can play halo 2 on windos 7?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 22, 2010)

Setting compatibility mode to Vista doesn't work?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2010)

F430 said:


> how i can play halo 2 on windos 7?!



Get a Legit version of Windows 7 Pro.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 24, 2010)

*iTunes and Win7 upgrade?*

Has anyone ever had issues with itunes when upgrade from Vista premium to Win 7 premium? I just want to make sure because my friend want to do the upgrade and has a *huge* itunes library.


----------



## kinozawa (Jan 30, 2010)

dammit my old hdd is the one and only factor that i get low score in win 7 experience index


----------



## Binge (Jan 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Has anyone ever had issues with itunes when upgrade from Vista premium to Win 7 premium? I just want to make sure because my friend want to do the upgrade and has a *huge* itunes library.



No problems for me.


----------



## Boyfriend (Jan 31, 2010)

My Maxtor STM3500418AS (500GB) has ruined my data and two days. It just got bad sectors by unknown way (I use backup Opti UPS). I have to buy a new WDC WD3200AAJS-00L7A0 (320GB) and reinstall everything. The interesting thing is that Maxtor got bad sectors in first 10GB sectors (Drive C: Windows 7). Smart status showed  numerous relocated sectors and less than 1% health. I am returning it for warranty. According to my observations, WDC is slightly slow (about 5-10%) as compared to Maxtor (Seagate). What do you think is more speedy and reliable?

Do we need to disable 16-bit application support by using gpedit.msc on x64 Windows 7? I also have disable application telemetry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Seagate, Hitachi, or Samsung.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 31, 2010)

Samasung

and does anyone know how to get ATIFlash to work in win7 x64


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> Samasung
> 
> and does anyone know how to get ATIFlash to work in win7 x64



... isnt ATIflash DOS based?


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ... isnt ATIflash DOS based?



yep perhaps he was referring to WinFlash because I cant get it to work in Win 7 Pro x64


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2010)

yup sorry my bad WinFlash it is it seems funny how it wont work in win 7 x64 yet the same or similar file inside an Asus video bios update runs just fine


----------



## Inioch (Feb 21, 2010)

Now I'm almost sure this can't be done, but...

Does anyone know if you can access the files inside a system image made by win 7 backup?

I made a system image of my c: on to another computer, now I had to format this c: and install 7 again. I'd like to get some personal files from inside the backup image.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 22, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Now I'm almost sure this can't be done, but...
> 
> Does anyone know if you can access the files inside a system image made by win 7 backup?
> 
> I made a system image of my c: on to another computer, now I had to format this c: and install 7 again. I'd like to get some personal files from inside the backup image.



you can do it with acronis true image home 2010 it will convert the image into its image then you can grab the files you want


----------



## Inioch (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip skellattarr. I'm currently investigating the ability to mount the .vhd image straight from disk management as a vitual drive. This should show it as a standard drive to the os.

I'll report my success or failure later.


----------



## xBruce88x (Feb 22, 2010)

well i just loaded win7 on my main rig... so far all seems well. a few little things here and there, but i'm getting used to it.

my biggest problem is with my win7 wanting to force my 9600gt to use 85htz at 1280*1024. all i get is a black screen any time i disable my hd3200 because any time a display is changed, win7 sets to that resolution. the funny thing... IT WORKS ON THE 3200! my monitor displays that setting just fine on the ati chip, and did so with winXP, so i'm thinking its an nVidia driver issue


----------



## Inioch (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, it works 

Mounting a .vhd as a virtual drive is very easy in 7. Here are some easy directions.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 23, 2010)

Inioch said:


> Yeah, it works
> 
> Mounting a .vhd as a virtual drive is very easy in 7. Here are some easy directions.



congratz im glad it worked for you


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 27, 2010)

*Validation Required for windows updates*

I've just noticed today that you now need validation in order to download KB's directly from MS.  It was only the other day I was able to download one particular KB without having to validate, now you do.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone havev any performance issues with Borderlands on windows 7?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 27, 2010)

No not really, what seems to be the trouble?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2010)

Frame rate drops with a gtx 275 and q6600@3.6 playing the game at the meagre res of 1280x1024 I've put some info in the Borderlands thread but thought I would check in here and see if anyone had experienced the same. Awesome game but the drops are kinda ruining it for me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2010)

its unlikely to be related to your CPU or video card. i'd check soundcard, or something bottlnecking it (as i said, HDD, antivirus, and so on.)

make sure any programs that interfere like fraps or x-fire are disabled as well.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I replied to you in the other thread...


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 1, 2010)

i noticed in world of warcraft that some times my screen would go black then it would come back and there would be a popup that said video driver just recovered or something like that i don't know if its win 7 or something else


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Did I just mess up?
I ordered win 7 home premium retail but I couldnt find if its 64bit or not I havent been in the loop for 7 so I dont know if its 64bit or not.
This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116716


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Did I just mess up?
> I ordered win 7 home premium retail but I couldnt find if its 64bit or not I havent been in the loop for 7 so I dont know if its 64bit or not.
> This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116716



i think that one comes with both.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 1, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Did I just mess up?
> I ordered win 7 home premium retail but I couldnt find if its 64bit or not I havent been in the loop for 7 so I dont know if its 64bit or not.
> This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116716



you will have both 32 bit and 64 bit but you can only use one either the 32 or the 64


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2010)

skellattarr said:


> you will have both 32 bit and 64 bit but you can only use one either the 32 or the 64



he can use whichever one he wants, so long as its on the same PC (well, one PC at a time) - he could dual boot 32 and 64 bit, should he want to, for example.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> he can use whichever one he wants, so long as its on the same PC (well, one PC at a time) - he could dual boot 32 and 64 bit, should he want to, for example.



thats true hehe


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 1, 2010)

I just want 64bit 
The only reason I got it is for DX11
I got a new vid card coming and want to use it to its full potential.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 1, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I just want 64bit
> The only reason I got it is for DX11
> I got a new vid card coming and want to use it to its full potential.



what card are you getting?


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 1, 2010)

XFX 5850 Black Edition


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 1, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> XFX 5850 Black Edition



nice


----------



## Hysteria (Mar 1, 2010)

Can I join the club!

Been using W7 64-bit Home Premium since release.

Never thought to this day I'd ever use a genuine M$ OS


----------



## nt300 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was Window 7 64-bit beta tester and now I have retail. Can I join please


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I had to switch back to XP on this machine just to be able to game again, No thanks to Nvidia and their greed to pull Vista support at the last minute on NF2 and NF3 users, I would love to beat the piss out of the marketing person behind this crap.  Trust me this is the last Nvidia product I will ever Own.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> I had to switch back to XP on this machine just to be able to game again, No thanks to Nvidia and their greed to pull Vista support at the last minute on NF2 and NF3 users, I would love to beat the piss out of the marketing person behind this crap.  Trust me this is the last Nvidia product I will ever Own.



Dude, it's expecting a little much to support a chipset that released in 2002-2003. That's at least 7 years. Vista was a little soon on the cutting support, I agree, but expecting 7 to have it is just silly.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Dude, it's expecting a little much to support a chipset that released in 2002-2003. That's at least 7 years. Vista was a little soon on the cutting support, I agree, but expecting 7 to have it is just silly.



i can understand his wanting 7 on that machine, but yeah... its just too old man.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 28, 2010)

*Windows 7 Tip of the Day: CMD Commands Don't Work Fix*

If you are unable to use commands at the command prompt (CMD) type Path at the command prompt and see what directories shows up.  If windows;windows/system32 aren't there you will need to type system path at start's search box. Select environment variables button.  Look down at the System variables and scroll it down until you see Path.  Edit it to read C:\Windows;C:\Windows\system32 
Sve the settings and reopen CMD.  Now you should have access to commands normally found in system 32 like Ping, Tracert, Ipconfig, etc.


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

may i join the club? have had win 7 x64 for 2 weeks and great imporevent from win vista X86. 6gb ram now! 

DO NOT PLAY CRYSIS ON win7 X64!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 28, 2010)

NP, you've been added.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 28, 2010)

When will be service pack 1 release?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 29, 2010)

Closer to the end of this year, if memory serves.


----------



## Boyfriend (Mar 29, 2010)

Service Pack 1 will be just cumulative of all released updates. Perhaps some improvements around Wi-fi, USB 3, blue tooth, but not much. It will also have WAT included for all.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

Boyfriend said:


> Service Pack 1 will be just cumulative of all released updates. Perhaps some improvements around Wi-fi, USB 3, blue tooth, but not much. It will also have WAT included for all.



whats WAT?

and yes, its always nice when service packs include drivers... especially RAID and ethernet/wifi ones.


i suppose USB 3.0 drivers would be nice too, so that the ports will work from the getgo.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2010)

WAT= Windows Activation Technologies a sort of improved WGA which took just as short a time to be cracked as WGA did TBH i don't know why M$ still bothers trying to stop hacking cracking and patching windows7

and yes more Raid drivers would be nice Like Marvels or Silicon Image two of the most used raid controller chips on desktop class mobo's and yet im still forced to provide a driver at install time but don't despair if you have some 10yr old POS adaptech scsi card windows 7 has a driver for that LOL yeah nice one M$


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 3, 2010)

*Win7 Auto-tuning Feature*

I've read some reports that Auto-tuning Feature in win7 is better then Vista.  However, some still wish to disable this feature.  I honestly don't know why one would do this as I'm not finding any real benefit for doing so.  



> Windows 7 and Vista include a "new & re-written" TCP stack that aims to take full advantage of hardware advances such as gigabit networking. Among the new features is Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level for TCP connections. TCP AutoTuning enables TCP window scaling by default and automatically tunes the TCP receive window size for each individual connection based on the bandwidth delay product (BDP) and the rate at which the application reads data from the connection, and no longer need to manually change TcpWindowSize registry key value which applies to all connection. Theoretically, with TCP auto-tuning, network connection throughput in should be improved for best performance and efficiency, without registry tweak or hack. However, this is not always the case, and may cause some Internet related issues and problems.


source
source2

*netsh interface tcp show global *
This shows the status check or current setting of TCP Auto-Tuning 


*netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled *
This will disable auto-tuning


*netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=normal*
This will enable auto-tuning


*netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=highlyrestricted*
This will set the autotuninglevel to "Allow the receive window to grow beyond its default value, but do so very conservatively".





> *disabled: *uses a fixed value for the tcp receive window. Limits it to 64KB (limited at 65535).
> *highlyrestricted*: allows the receive window to grow beyond its default value, very conservatively
> *restricted*: somewhat restricted growth of the tcp receive window beyond its default value
> *normal*: default value, allows the receive window to grow to accommodate most conditions
> *experimenta*l: allows the receive window to grow to accommodate extreme scenarios (not recommended, it can degrade performance in common scenarios, only intended for research purposes. It enables RWIN values of over 16 MB)





> Notes:
> - Reportedly, some older residential NAT routers with a SPI firewall may have problems with enabled tcp auto-tuning in it's "normal" state, resulting in slow speeds, packet loss, reduced network performance in general.
> - auto-tuning also causes problems with really old routers that do not support TCP Windows scaling. See MSKB 935400
> - netsh set commands take effect immediately after executing, there is no need to reboot.
> - sometimes when using "normal" mode and long lasting connections (p2p software / torrents), tcp windows can get very large and consume too much resources, if you're experiencing problems try a more conservative (restricted) setting.


source


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2010)

finally bought my license  I used the RC until expiry on 3 pcs soo... it was worth 

Pro x64


anyone have any info on the connection teaming, load balancing whatever it's called. It worked automatically in beta but haven't had it working in a month or so.
basically i just plugged in a second connection and steam and download managers started using them both at the same time. then it stopped working and i have no idea why, and a fresh install didn't make a difference


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry but I'm not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2010)

in windows 7 you can plug two different internet connections in and it will use them both, at the same time.

as long as you are doing something that makes use of parallel downloading. steam does, as well as download managers that make multiple connections to the server.

i have one 10Mb and one 6Mb connection and i plugged them both into my motherboard and steam started downloading at 1.7MB/s (16Mb)

as is i can manually make this happen. not in steam. but with my download manager i start a download, and then change the priority on the adapters and then start another download. it will use a different adapter for each. but this is a PitA - and windows DID do it automatically.

no one seems to know anything about it though, except the few of us who stumbled upon it (google it, a few other posts mention it) but no word from microsoft. asked in their forums and they didn't seem to know either!! two months later no response...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope you find a solution.

Edit:
try this thread


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 16, 2010)

*Windows 7 Tips OF THE DAY!!!*

*TIP 1*



Fix it Center has gone BETA




*TIP 2*
Do you miss using "Open With" when you right click on something?  Do you want to get that feature back?  Well you can and it's easy to do. 
1. Open up note pad
2. Input the following:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With]
@="{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936}"
3. Save this as Openwith.reg
4. Click on it.  This will add a key to your regsitry. (there is no spaces in Open.  Not sure why it's showing up that way).
5.  You may need to log off and back in but I've not needed to do that.  
Keep in mind that this is 





> not available when you right-click executable files (.cmd, .bat, .pif, .scf, .exe, .com, or .scr), or shortcuts to executable files.


source


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2010)

Thank you tremendously for that Open With context tip. I really, really missed that. I saved that reg key in my permanent app archive.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mine was there since the start... and I didn't change anything ...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Mine was there since the start... and I didn't change anything ...



It's only there for certain things. It's works differently than it did in Vista and earlier. Add this reg key, and you'll see the difference.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just added, one that doesn't expand (it wasn't there before?), and one that does?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Just added, one that doesn't expand (it wasn't there before?), and one that does?



Yeah. The non-expanding one behaves a little differently. Also saves you a popup on new file types.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 17, 2010)

*Win7 Tip o the DAY!!!! Today's Tip, enabling ICC for your monitor!*

Now this is interesting...When I use Open With for a .gif (this is just one example) it also populates Paint and other applicable programs as an option to open the .gif without having to do any kind of search.  This was implemented in Win7 but simply removed via registry key for some odd reason.
------------------------------

Onto today's tip of the DAY!!!  I found this one perplexing because I didn't have this problem before when I installed Win7 for the 1st time.  But it was on another disc so mileage will vary.  

For whatever reason after installing Win7 if you want to continue using your old monitor's calibrated profile (ICC) it doesn't enable.  Again, it did with another Win7 disc but not the one I used to reinstall Win7.  If you are unable to get your profile to work you are not going to believe it but a simple check box is the cause of it.  The problem is that is incredibly convoluted as to how you get to the check box.  Here is what you do:



> Click to open Color Management.
> Click the Advanced tab, and click Change system defaults.
> Click the Advanced tab *again* in the 2nd Color Management - System Defaults dialog box
> To enable Windows to load display calibrations, select the check box for "Use Windows display calibration".
> ...


I found this tip in MSN forum from someone who got it from someone else.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Apr 19, 2010)

Some of these tips are very useful and neat. 

I'm loving Windows 7, especially how quick the search is. That's SO useful sometimes!


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 20, 2010)

Heres a tip for gamers, in case it was never mentioned.

First leave pointer speed at default. this prevents skipping pixels and leaves whatever DPI your mouse is at to be the actual DPI with no pixel skipping.

Next, use this registry entry. Make a text file and copy/paste below, then save as .reg file



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
> "SmoothMouseXCurve"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,a0,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,40,\
> ...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2010)

What does the reg key do?


----------



## F1reFly (Apr 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What does the reg key do?



removes all mouse acceleration. when accel kicks in due to your mouse speed, its actually skipping pixels, regardless of your DPI. Although it will feel weird if your not used to it.

Typically, these settings are for gamers, those who have gaming mice and can increase their DPI. Like mine is 5600 dpi. There are some good articles out there in regards to this subject, but it is weird to change what your used to, i used to use mouse acceleration, took a few days to adjust but helps in multiplayer games.

edit: heres a decent explanation
http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/173255-cs-s-mouse-optimization-guide.html


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 20, 2010)

subscribed for future issues that I don't yet have LOL


----------



## Wile E (Apr 20, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> removes all mouse acceleration. when accel kicks in due to your mouse speed, its actually skipping pixels, regardless of your DPI. Although it will feel weird if your not used to it.
> 
> Typically, these settings are for gamers, those who have gaming mice and can increase their DPI. Like mine is 5600 dpi. There are some good articles out there in regards to this subject, but it is weird to change what your used to, i used to use mouse acceleration, took a few days to adjust but helps in multiplayer games.
> 
> ...



I kinda figured. Just thought it might be a good idea to mention what the key does, so people know what they are doing to their reg.


----------



## Boyfriend (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for useful mouse DPI tip. Using "Display color calibration", I can define my required color profile, but I have read somewhere that Windows 7 currently has some problem(s) with custom ICC profiles. Google


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 21, 2010)

what os doesnt have its share of problems, the problem is hardware is coming out so fast the software side cant keep up


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2010)

ok problems problems...
not sure if this is specific to 7 or not, but i have not had it happen before (at this scale)

many programs that I use often (VLC, Dreamweaver, FlashFXP, and more) are not showing their icons.
all of the icons are on the desktop/start menu. but for example FlashFXP which is on/in both , neither shortcuts show the actual icon.  they just show the white generic 3.1 style icon.
choosing a different icon from the executable doesn't work either. when i right click and go to properties, it shows the icon properly , and i can select different ones and it updates on this screen, but on the start menu/ desktop it does not.

even the actual program(not a shortcut), in program files , is not displaying it's icon.
this install of 7 x64 Pro is less than a week old...

please help!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

heh, you broked it.


try using Ccleaner and wiping the thumbnail cache.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> heh, you broked it.
> 
> try using Ccleaner and wiping the thumbnail cache.



 i know...
well, that worked! thanks!

i had to go in and change the icons to something else, and then back, but now they are right.  and before changing them didn't make a difference.  
I had googled it and deleted the thumbs.db files i saw, but must have not found the correct ones 

thanks again!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought I saw a fix for that when you type in "Find and Fix problems with transparency and other visual effects" at the start prompt.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> Heres a tip for gamers, in case it was never mentioned.
> 
> First leave pointer speed at default. this prevents skipping pixels and leaves whatever DPI your mouse is at to be the actual DPI with no pixel skipping.
> 
> Next, use this registry entry. Make a text file and copy/paste below, then save as .reg file




How can I undo this or return it to normal?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 30, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> How can I undo this or return it to normal?



I wouldn't do that unless your mouse can support a high DPI settings.  I'm not confident that 2000 DPI will get things back to normal.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 30, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wouldn't do that unless your mouse can support a high DPI settings.  I'm not confident that 2000 DPI will get things back to normal.



Wait you wouldn't have me returning it to normal? 

I'm confused the settings I applied was it for a High DPI mouse or a Low DPI mouse?

I have some generic Microsoft mouse of which I have no idea what the DPI is but I assume it is low. It has a blue laser though


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 30, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wait you wouldn't have me returning it to normal?
> 
> I'm confused the settings I applied was it for a High DPI mouse or a Low DPI mouse?
> 
> I have some generic Microsoft mouse of which I have no idea what the DPI is but I assume it is low. It has a blue laser though


The true design is to get 1:1 mouse movement.  There's a tad more to it then just the registry edit.  

Read the article below.  Apparently you need to enable enhanced pointer percision to get a true 1:1 in Win7.   Per the article the other fixes are more geared towards XP then Win7.  If you don't like it there is reg file that reverts the settings back to default (which is a plus). 
source

Also read this thread to get a tad more acceleration when the mouse moves faster.




> Ouch... This is hard to do.
> 
> Try this:
> 
> ...






There is also this post I found:



> Go to Control Panel>>Ease of Access>>Ease of Access Center
> Now click "Make the mouse easier to use" option. Under "Control the mouse with keyboard" section, you can see a button named "Set up Mouse Keys". Click it. There you can see a section called "Pointer Speed" where there are two sliders for 'Top Speed' and 'Acceleration'. Adjust both of them to your liking. If you keep accel slider to slow, you will notice heavy mouse accel whereas if you set it at fast, it pretty much feels like no accel.
> 
> For me, both sliders to extreme left (high and fast) together with 1000Hz polling rate seems comfortable but its all up to you and your liking.


----------



## F1reFly (May 1, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Apparently you need to enable enhanced pointer percision to get a true 1:1 in Win7.   Per the article the other fixes are more geared towards XP then Win7.  :



i could be wrong of course, but seems to me, enabling pointer precision cannot be true 1:1 cause it accelerates the quicker you move your mouse. Since it cannot magically make your mouse DPI faster, it has to be skipping pixels when it does that.
Though i used it for years, took me a while to get used to having it off, but it has helped a little bit in the long run with distant shots, sniper ..etc in MP games.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

His fix changes how EPP works.  If you use EPP without his fix then you won't get 1:1.  Heck it would be much worst.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 1, 2010)

Can I be added as a member?, I did request quite a while back but it hasn't been updated yet, thanks.

Also I'm trying to delete my hiberfil but it's saying I don't have sufficient rights. What do I have to do to get around this guys?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Can I be added as a member?, I did request quite a while back but it hasn't been updated yet, thanks.
> 
> Also I'm trying to delete my hiberfil but it's saying I don't have sufficient rights. What do I have to do to get around this guys?



Done...
As for the hiberfil you have to right click on  CMD "Run as Admin".


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 1, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Done...
> As for the hiberfil you have to right click on  CMD "Run as Admin".



Duh  Thanks bud.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, no one has given the mouse acceleration tweak a try?  At least now we have a file that allows you to reset the default values if it's not to your liking (MarkC version).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know how to disable the Program Compatibility Assistant?  Everytime I install a Mass Effect 2 DLC or pretty much anything else, it pops up asking if it installed correctly.  Every single time I say it did because even if it didn't, I wouldn't be using it to fix it (very remote chance it would help anyway).  As far as I'm concerned, its an annoying nag screen that needs to go away forever. 


Edit: Found it: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/4161/disable-program-compatibility-assistant-in-windows-7-and-vista/


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2010)

so has the problem where windows downloads an update and it kills your cd key and you need to re activate/call microsfot and yell at them been fixed/ is there a work around yet?? I rolled back to vista because I downloaded this update, I dont remember which one but there was a whole thread of ppl having the issue, and it kept saying I was not genuine and was counterfitting even though my copy was legit and I had to enter my key so many times because every 6-7 days it kept doing the same thing eventually I had to call microsoft and yell at them to allow me to re activate until I got tired of it and rolled back. now I hate vista always did but I hate XP even worse. I want win 7 back and still have my legit key that MS WILL honor, but I dont want to have this same problem with this update, I guess I could just not d/l the update but I dont remember which one it was and dont think I should have to screen each up date to make sure it isnt going to eat my damn key up again. any help form you guys is greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, there are 2 updates that come to mind:
KB971033
KB978262


There is one more but I don't recall at the moment.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2010)

this is the one: KB979099 and it downloads even if you dont want it to, to some users legit or not it deactivates and makes you reacitivate until you cant use the same LEGIT key anymore and then ms tries to tell you to buy a new o/s cd untill you yell enough that they just give you a new activation code. I dont wanna go back to that headache I did it for about 3 weeks in a row until I said F*&^ this! and went back to vista.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  Not sure why that should cause any problems though.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 7, 2010)

well it kept saying my copy was not a retail valid copy and making me re activate and it is 100% legit copy. I had to call ms 3 times to get new activation codes they had to manually verify my key as valid each time. not sure why but thatas the only thing holding me back from going back to win7 because even after I had the give me a new activation code I told windows not to download the update after I deleted it, and it kept auto downloading it anyways. very frustrating. thanks for the help eastcoast.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yeah, there are 2 updates that come to mind:
> KB971033
> KB978262
> 
> ...



wait, wait, wait....there were *two* updates??? I thought it was just the 971033! whats the other one all about?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> wait, wait, wait....there were *two* updates??? I thought it was just the 971033! whats the other one all about?



The other was causing some BSOD issues.


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2010)

more specifically with an update of this file dxgmm1.sys the easiest way to block it from install is tell win update to download updates but let you choose when and which ones to install then you just find the offending update right click it and choose hide


----------



## F1reFly (May 8, 2010)

my g/f's computer on oem win7 got the "not genuine" stuff and the KB971033 update was never even downloaded


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2010)

if thats the case then maybe it isn't genuine I'd ring MS and dob the buggar that sold it to you in


----------



## t77snapshot (May 9, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well it kept saying my copy was not a retail valid copy and making me re activate and it is 100% legit copy. I had to call ms 3 times to get new activation codes they had to manually verify my key as valid each time. not sure why but thatas the only thing holding me back from going back to win7 because even after I had the give me a new activation code I told windows not to download the update after I deleted it, and it kept auto downloading it anyways. very frustrating. thanks for the help eastcoast.



How do you delete this update? I know you said it dl's anyway, but I would like to try and delete it anyway because I would hate to experience that issue.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> How do you delete this update? I know you said it dl's anyway, but I would like to try and delete it anyway because I would hate to experience that issue.



Well I had to keep rolling back using system restore eventually I went back to vista, every time I told it not to d/l and install the update it kept doing it anyways.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 9, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> Well I had to keep rolling back using system restore eventually I went back to vista, every time I told it not to d/l and install the update it kept doing it anyways.



well ok, I just bought and installed Win7 Home Premium on my wife's new Netbook and made sure not to install KB971033 and KB978262. haha and of course after the updates are done I I just read your post about KB979099, I went back to view the list and sure enough I had installed that one. Well I hope MS don't mess with me because of it.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> well ok, I just bought and installed Win7 Home Premium on my wife's new Netbook and made sure not to install KB971033 and KB978262. haha and of course after the updates are done I I just read your post about KB979099, I went back to view the list and sure enough I had installed that one. Well I hope MS don't mess with me because of it.



just make sure the system clock doesnt get fudged with, and you should be good.


----------



## F1reFly (May 10, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> if thats the case then maybe it isn't genuine I'd ring MS and dob the buggar that sold it to you in



its an Asus netbook purchased from www.newegg.com factory sealed..so i find it somewhat unlikely
i entered the cd key on the bottom of laptop and it activated fine


----------



## Athlonite (May 10, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> its an Asus netbook purchased from www.newegg.com factory sealed..so i find it somewhat unlikely
> i entered the cd key on the bottom of laptop and it activated fine



That be very strange indeed then still a PH call to MS would prolly solve the hassle quick smart obviously a hickup somewhere in the authentication server


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 10, 2010)

Google removeWAT225 to remove that update


----------



## F1reFly (May 12, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> That be very strange indeed then still a PH call to MS would prolly solve the hassle quick smart obviously a hickup somewhere in the authentication server



its a common complaint from legit users, though the complaints seem related to the KB971033 update and resolved by a call to MS, so the update apparently has bugs but in my case I'm sure it was like you say, a simple error of authentication.

Either way its like all other forms of legit authentication, DRM..etc. Only legit users have to deal with it, while the pirates either don't or just update to a newer hack depending on the product. So i've yet to really understand why they bother cause in the long haul, the results are the same.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 12, 2010)

finally switched back lets hope it goes good this time.


----------



## entropy13 (May 13, 2010)

I'd love to have Windows 7 Ultimate Japan version just for this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEcOhxzOdyA

OS-TAN!!!


----------



## Athlonite (May 13, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> its a common complaint from legit users, though the complaints seem related to the KB971033 update and resolved by a call to MS, so the update apparently has bugs but in my case I'm sure it was like you say, a simple error of authentication.
> 
> Either way its like all other forms of legit authentication, DRM..etc. Only legit users have to deal with it, while the pirates either don't or just update to a newer hack depending on the product. So i've yet to really understand why they bother cause in the long haul, the results are the same.



even as ineffective as WAT is they must be seen as trying to protect their investments even if a few legit users get the proverbial shit end of the stick you'll see far more pirate users get the end thats on fire and have their hands burnt for the trouble


----------



## overclocking101 (May 23, 2010)

finally went back and then my system got borked! like ccc would no longer operate though corssfire was still enabled, it was highly unstable and kept spitting memory errors. BUT I think it was due to the o/s being an upgrade and not a fresh install. si I fresh installed again via my usb HDD. Installation via usb is almost 3 times faster than installing via disc, I cant believe it! took a total of 15 minute to install 7 X64 ultimate. hopefully it doesnt screw up this time


----------



## remixedcat (May 30, 2010)

there is a downgrade method to get wmp11 but its wonky.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 31, 2010)

I tried one method and had to reinstall Windows.  Windows Side By Side prevents from downgrading.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 31, 2010)

I have a problem, when i install any directx version, it always crashes.


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2010)

lyndonrakista said:


> I have a problem, when i install any directx version, it always crashes.



format, reinstall. thats rather serious and probably not worth the time it'll take to fix.


----------



## Wile E (May 31, 2010)

remixedcat said:


> there is a downgrade method to get wmp11 but its wonky.





FordGT90Concept said:


> I tried one method and had to reinstall Windows.  Windows Side By Side prevents from downgrading.



Yeah, I totally borked my 32bit wmp trying. Most of those downgrades are for 32bit 7. Haven't looked recently tho. I hate 12.


----------



## Athlonite (May 31, 2010)

yeah WMP12 sucks that's why i use MPC home cinema edition as i don't need a media library everything i have is in folders and named properly anyways


----------



## Kovoet (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys absolute brilliant


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 31, 2010)

I have to call MS everytime I do a reinstall of win7. Sucks.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 5, 2010)

well well well 2 weeks into my reformat and what do you know! I get "your windows is not genuine"!!! WTF!!! I even didnt download or install those damn updates!! MS needs to get their shit straight, im so damn angry now its not funny. if this crap dont get fixed and soon ill get locked out of my o/s for trying to use my LEGIT product key to many times, just like last time. I will raise a shitstorm if this isnt patched/fixed with a update, MS is sooo worried about pirates they are screwing legit users in the process, its not right. now I know why those people dont pay for windows, why would they MS doesnt care about legit users. Bill gates is so damn rich but he's worried about loosing a few hundred thousand that he screws the people filling up his pockets.

IMO its pretty sad when as a legit win7 owner im considering downloading a pirate patch to fix my install bcause re installing every 2-4 weeks is out of the damn question for me


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2010)

err i have an Idea have you tried ringing M$ and bitchin at them about it


----------



## epicfail (Jun 5, 2010)

ya sadly its been like this for lots of things the legit users things lately.

DRM for games. and now legit users getting screwed on w7.

i havent been bugged about any genuine key thing for a year, for example.


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 5, 2010)

epicfail said:


> DRM for games. and now legit users getting screwed on w7.



I found the cure. Install Linux and buy a Playstation 3
but the PC industry is sucking pretty hard these past couple years and it keeps getting worse. Now Ubisoft goes Online DRM, so Bandai follows and EA is considering a similar approach....This era should be called the second great depression, not only from economy, but the dam piracy crap effecting legit users. no worries on Linux though and the PS3 just simply works


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 16, 2010)

*Win7 "Tip of the Day"*

If you haven't installed Intel's chipset drivers because it never installed I have good news for you.  There is an over-ride command that will allow you to install what needs to be installed to Win7.  However, I ask that you only use chipset driver that come directly from your motherboard's/PC homepage.  This is because this option will force install those drivers and for the most part maybe difficult to remove from the registry if things don't go well.

What you need to do is get the zip version of the drivers.  If you can't use winrar to extract the .exe of the driver.  Look for the file name setup.exe, copy it and place a shortcut of it on your desktop.  Go into the properties of the shortcut and add the command:
"X:\directory\chipset directory\Setup.exe" *-overall* 
to the target. Then run it and reboot.  

Now you do this at your own risk.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I hate 12.


I think that feeling is practically universal.  It offers no new features and everything that was good in WMP11 is now utter shit.  It baffles me how they can fail so hard.  God, WMP12 pisses me off.  I can handle the other flaws of Windows 7 but that damn thing is inexcusable.

By the way, all versions of Windows Media Player are 32-bit.  There is no 64-bit version available.




TheMailMan78 said:


> I have to call MS everytime I do a reinstall of win7. Sucks.


Great, I'm going to have to format soon because of that ad/virus i picked up off the internets a month or two ago.  I hope I don't have to call them.  Reinstalling Windows is stressful enough without being called a pirate too.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think that feeling is practically universal.  It offers no new features and everything that was good in WMP11 is now utter shit.  It baffles me how they can fail so hard.  God, WMP12 pisses me off.  I can handle the other flaws of Windows 7 but that damn thing is inexcusable.
> 
> *By the way, all versions of Windows Media Player are 32-bit.  There is no 64-bit version available.
> *
> ...


Yes there is. It comes with it. Windows uses 32bit by default, but the 64bit exe is right in the Program Files folder. And it's a true 64bit app, and requires 64bit specific codecs/filters.










I don't understand why they choose to make it all 32bit by default, but they did. There is a way to make the 64bit version default, but I don't remember it, personally.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yes there is. It comes with it. Windows uses 32bit by default, but the 64bit exe is right in the Program Files folder. And it's a true 64bit app, and requires 64bit specific codecs/filters.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100616/Untitled.png http://img.techpowerup.org/100616/Untitled2.png
> 
> I don't understand why they choose to make it all 32bit by default, but they did. There is a way to make the 64bit version default, but I don't remember it, personally.


Heh, I see that now (C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player vs. C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player).  Unfortunately, x64 version is just as crappy so there's no reason to use one over the other.  Actually, x64 locks up even harder than the x86 version (took like a whole freakin minute to thaw).


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, I see that now (C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player vs. C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player).  Unfortunately, x64 version is just as crappy so there's no reason to use one over the other.  Actually, x64 locks up even harder than the x86 version (took like a whole freakin minute to thaw).



Try again. First launch was slow for me too, then it worked normal afterward.

And no, no real advantage, but it should still be an option to make default in a 64 bit OS. They shouldn't just bury it like that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2010)

It launched quick but that was in scrolling around a big playlist (120ish songs).  Usually the delay in responsiveness is 3-10 seconds in 32-bit.  In 64-bit it was 30+ seconds.  In both cases, it should be 0 seconds (like WMP11).


They do it for compatibility sake, just like IE6/7/8.  IE nor WMP really benefit at all from being 64-bit but there could be unintended consequences (like Flash not working) so it's safer to just default to 32-bit.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It launched quick but that was in scrolling around a big playlist (120ish songs).  Usually the delay in responsiveness is 3-10 seconds in 32-bit.  In 64-bit it was 30+ seconds.  In both cases, it should be 0 seconds (like WMP11).
> 
> 
> They do it for compatibility sake, just like IE6/7/8.  IE nor WMP really benefit at all from being 64-bit but there could be unintended consequences (like Flash not working) so it's safer to just default to 32-bit.



I agree it's safer to default to 32bit, what I am saying is that it's silly not to offer the 64bit option in the Control panel or something.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2010)

All I did was modify the shortcut I use to get to it:

%ProgramFiles(x86)%
vs
%ProgramFiles%

It looks like all the file extension/default apps point to the x64 version, not x86.  The only thing pointing to x86, therefore, is the links:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk
C:\Users\Admin\Quick Launch\Windows Media Player.lnk


----------



## Wile E (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine defaults to 32bit for all, even double clicking wmv files.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 17, 2010)

when MS last updated that Dxgmms1.sys x86 i got no end of BSODs I hope they do a better job in SP1 otherwise i'm gonna be real pissed


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Mine defaults to 32bit for all, even double clicking wmv files.


Surprisingly, mine does too even though the file associations explicitly state it should go to the 64-bit version.  It makes no sense.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

just use MPC-HC and all your woes go away!

well, unless you like playlists.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 17, 2010)

you mean MPC HC x64 don't you Mussels


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

Athlonite said:


> you mean MPC HC x64 don't you Mussels



you can go either one, and it doesnt run the wrong one by mistake!


i dont run the x64 as i see no benefit to it. not like it needs 4GB of ram to decode my movies.


----------



## Boyfriend (Jun 17, 2010)

I am using MPC-HomeCinema 1.3.2041.0 x86 on Windows 7 x64. No problem at all and does better than WMP 12. It is my primary media player for everything (DVD, mp3, HD, XViD, DivX, mkv (along with CoreAVC + Haali), wmv, etc.).


----------



## Boyfriend (Jun 17, 2010)

Today, I found this tweak: Increasing the File System Cache of Windows. It is classified as "Myth". Author has mentioned that real benefits can be visualized only with systems having more than 4 GB RAM (or better 8 GB RAM). Can somebody confirm it? Should we consider this to increase system speed?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Stop 0x0000007E SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" error when the GPU is under heavy load conditions in Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2
> Looks like they are not wasting any time with these fixes before the SP1 beta.
> 
> This will update:
> ...



Here is the reason for this hotfix


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 2, 2010)

FYI, Win7 has now passed Vista in usage.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

FYI, english bad that post has


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 15, 2010)

*Windows 7 Tip of the day "Do you have any performance issues?"*

If you type WEI at Start's search box and select "Check the Windows Experience Index" .  Then goto Advanced Tools (to the left of the popup screen) there you will find a section called "Performance Issues".  If there are any issues just click on them to have win7 tell you how to resolve them.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 27, 2010)

*KB2028560: Win7/2008 performance improvements for the graphics*

MS has released an update that is called KB2028560 which is suppose to provide performance improvements for graphics platforms.  There is a brief article about it here


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks east, i thought this may have been another one where people misread things and no gains were to be had... but this seems quite legit.


----------



## Boyfriend (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks EastCoasthandle. Just applied graphics improvement update.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2010)

Can someone up that windows update file to somewhere between Opera and Free download manager the genuine proggy gets stuffed up and wont let me get to it all i get is an blank page


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2010)

and yes before you ask I'm running an genuine copy of windows 7 ultimate bought at a store and activated with MS


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 28, 2010)

here u go

for X64 windows 7, compleatly untouched directly uploaded.


http://www.mediafire.com/?k5k98uyshhtdpba


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2010)

Thankyou very much I just didn't want to go through the hassel of uninstalling FDM only to reinstall just for one update so THANKS neighbour from across the ditch


----------



## erixx (Aug 28, 2010)

Opera doesnt work with this MS download, but IE does, and you have it on your system, lol


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 28, 2010)

um no i don't i took it off and opera does work it just wont with Free Download Manager installed it keeps trying to intercept the DLs even when turned off


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> MS has released an update that is called KB2028560 which is suppose to provide performance improvements for graphics platforms.  There is a brief article about it here



0fps increase! wohoo 

Ran Stone Giant demo before and post that update and same 51/52fps average both times. Well at least performance is still the same.

Anyhow  EastCoasthandle, might improve something some where.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> 0fps increase! wohoo
> 
> Ran Stone Giant demo before and post that update and same 51/52fps average both times. Well at least performance is still the same.
> 
> Anyhow  EastCoasthandle, might improve something some where.



my pure and total guess, is that its just a bug fix - in some situations they found bugs that hamper performance, so this fixes them.

if things ran fine on your system beforehand, it'll run fine now too.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 3, 2010)

*Tip of the day!  Fix for windows not positioned correctly*

The position of the windows is not restored correctly after you turn on the "Restore previous folder windows at logon" feature on a Windows 7 or Windows Server 2008 R2-based computer


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 5, 2010)

*Process Idle Tasks*

The user created shortcut actually expedites any pending idle tasks.  The shortcut you create is used by placing the following:
%windir%\system32\rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks 
then give it a name. You can read more about it here.  As for using it with win7?  I've not seen any difference using it.

Edit:
OK, I noticed that the memory usage has dropped a bit after a few minutes.  However, I cannot say if it was because of that or not because it took so long.


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 8, 2010)

does anyone have any info on what SP1 beta actually improves?? I have it downloaded but have seen  a few reports of blue screens etc and really dont want to risk fucking up my win7 install


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 8, 2010)

from what I've read it looks to be mostly just a wrap up of all the security and update packages released so far including the hotfix updates


----------



## choppy (Sep 10, 2010)

anybody have an @ac.uk email address that i can 'borrow' for 5 minute. 

basically windows 7 is going for £30 to students only and all you ahve to provide is the email address to which MS send you the link to redeem the offer. i'm after another copy of W7 so im hoping a nice person can help me out


----------



## gunsmoke (Oct 7, 2010)

choppy said:


> anybody have an @ac.uk email address that i can 'borrow' for 5 minute.
> 
> basically windows 7 is going for £30 to students only and all you ahve to provide is the email address to which MS send you the link to redeem the offer. i'm after another copy of W7 so im hoping a nice person can help me out



try gmx.com e.mail; easy two set up in 5 mins on line


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm soon to join the club around x-mas when I get my SSD!!!!!


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

So I'm running vista 64 currently... there's a guy I know whos selling a windows 7 upgrade disk for $90. Now personally I don't have TOO many issues with vista 64.

If you were me, would you spend the $90 and upgrade or not?


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd spend the 90 bucks but do an clean install upgrade are so often fraught with problems


----------



## erixx (Oct 29, 2010)

for that money you can buy it at a computer store, WTF 'a guy' !!!!! hahaha

(here i can)


----------



## casual swift (Oct 29, 2010)

erixx said:


> for that money you can buy it at a computer store, WTF 'a guy' !!!!! hahaha
> 
> (here i can)



Well not here... I'm looking at 130ish.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 3, 2011)

*Improving your cpu maximum frequency*

*The Reason & Explanation*
Is your quad core (or more) CPU is working as it should on you PC (_not laptop_)?  There is one thing you need to check to see if it is before you decided to make any registry tweak found later in this post. 

 For win7 users open up Resource Monitor (Click on Start, type Resource Monitor in the search box)
 Tab over to CPU and look at 2 things:

A. The CPU - Total Graph in the upper right corner.  Do you see a blue line?








B. Maximum Frequency. Located at the top.  It is right of center. Does it read 100% or something else?







Take note of this at desktop (w/o anything running in the background).  Next, start a game (in window mode) and observe the max frequency & graph for a blue line.  If you get 100% or so you should stop here and disregard the tweak below.   However, if you are seeing something like 80%, 70%, etc in game, at desktop this maybe of interest.  Also, if you notice that the games you play are not as smooth as they should be then disabling any cpu throttling maybe of some help.  Keep in mind this tweak is not intended to fix other issues that maybe contributing (or the actual cause) of your problem.  So keep that in mind.  Below is another illustration as to what you are looking for before making any decisions on tweaking the registry:









*The Tweak*
What you do is open up regedit and do a search for 0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583 using Edit, Find (found more then once).  Within each of those keys you will find ValueMax with a value of 100.  You want to change that value to 0.  Just right click on 'ValueMax', select Modify:






and change from 100 to 0 in the Value Data box:





Hit the F3 key to find the next one until all have been found.  Once completed you exit and shut down the PC.  Wait a moment then reboot the PC (do not reboot but a cold boot).


This is just a *test* to see if things improve on you PC (_not laptop_).  It's up to you if you want to keep this tweak or not.  This is not for everyone to try just to be trying.  Also, if you want to revert the settings back to default you can edit ValueMax.  You right click on ValueMax, choose 'Modify':






and select *'Decimal'* and input 100 in the Value Data box:




Then find the next one until the search is complete. 

Once completed you exit and shut down the PC.  Wait a moment then reboot the PC (do not reboot but a cold boot).


*Core Parking*
Watch this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3u9eiskM4
(Keep in mind this video is discussing the removal of core parking.  A parked core means that the core is inactive and would read 'parked' in the resource monitor CPU tab's graph. This reduces power consumption and reduces heat, etc.  This is *not* why I'm showing you this tweak.  This tweak can also provide you with 100% CPU maximum frequency)


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wouldn't this also work?

```
powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec 100

powercfg -setactive scheme_current
```
(source)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 3, 2011)

*TBL Removal Program: CrystalCPUID415 with TLB Disable Tool*

I want to also add the TLB removal program (run it using administrator) that was posted in another forum for AMD CPU users.  One has to add it to task scheduler so it starts up with the OS.  People have been posting some noticeable improvements with the TLB patch disabled for those with AMD CPUs that don't have the TLB bug.  From what I'm reading win7 (including SP1) is providing the TLB patch as part of the OS.  That program removes it and some are seeing performance improvements.  I'm not sure if it matters if you have the TLB option in the bios though.







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




streetfighter 2 said:


> Wouldn't this also work?
> 
> ```
> powercfg -setacvalueindex scheme_current sub_processor bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec 100
> ...



I noticed that posted before but never found a bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec key in the registry, [shrug]. I took it to be something for win2008.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 3, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I noticed that posted before but never found a bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec key in the registry, [shrug]. I took it to be something for win2008.


Dunno.

If you run:

```
powercfg /q
```
Then inspect the (lengthy) output you'll see (or something similar):

```
Power Setting GUID: bc5038f7-23e0-4960-96da-33abaf5935ec  (Maximum processor state)
      Minimum Possible Setting: 0x00000000
      Maximum Possible Setting: 0x00000064
      Possible Settings increment: 0x00000001
      Possible Settings units: %
    Current AC Power Setting Index: 0x00000019
    Current DC Power Setting Index: 0x00000064
```

Furthermore from the Windows 7/2008 PPM doc:


> Originally Written in *Processor Power Management in Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2*
> 
> 
> _Core Parking is supported only on Windows Server 2008 R2. However, the Core Parking algorithm and infrastructure is also used to balance processor performance between logical processors on Windows 7 client systems with processors that include Intel Hyper-Threading Technology._


So I guess it doesn't work for non-HT processors in Windows 7.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 3, 2011)

It's that balancing I'm concerned about.  What that implies is that CP'ing doesn't have to show a core actually parked in order for it to be "balancing" the cores.  Which was why I suggested users to look at the CPU maximum frequency 1st before going any further.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2011)

I finally have Windows 7 (Home Premium 64-bit). Getting the games again is a big PITA though because my internet suddenly decides to just work properly today (instead of two days ago).


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 14, 2011)

Question (not a troll) but has anyone heard anything about W8?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2011)

code name "Vail" we should be seeing an public beta or an RC later this year maybe


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> Question (not a troll) but has anyone heard anything about W8?



There's a supposed "W8 AppStore" screenshot making the rounds.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I want to also add the TLB removal program (run it using administrator) that was posted in another forum for AMD CPU users.  One has to add it to task scheduler so it starts up with the OS.  People have been posting some noticeable improvements with the TBL patch disabled for those with AMD CPUs that don't have the TBL bug.  From what I'm reading win7 (including SP1) is providing the TBL patch as part of the OS.  That program removes it and some are seeing performance improvements.  I'm not sure if it matters if you have the TBL option in the bios though.



its TLB, not TBL. you typod that like a dozen times XD


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2011)

F**k yeah I now have the Nanami Madobe theme lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 12, 2011)

*Win7 tip of the day: Driver Verifier*

Window 7 has a built in program called Driver Verifier.  This program allows you to identify any driver related issues with win7.  You can watch this video to get an idea of how it works. All you do is type verifier at Start's search box and follow the instructions.  But once you figure out the problem you want to disable it by typing verifier /reset in the 'run box' (Start then click on Run...if not enabled you have to right click on Start icon/properties > Start Menu tab > Customize button > Check box for Run Command > OK > Apply) or else it will continue to run every time you boot.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow I was the previous latest post


----------



## Deleted member 190205 (Sep 4, 2019)

8 year old thread so what, shouldn't matter right 

Win7 Pro + SP1 is still the best last operating system Microsoft actually made, if there is a time that Win7 won't get updates from MS, no big deal here 
Just use some common sense and ttake good use of unofficial service packs and problem solved 
My main systems will stick to Win 7 Pro x64 UK + SP1 and unofficial service packs as time goes by, nothing else to it.

Any other Win 7 users here even at this era?
with this I look forward to your thoughts  

There will always be a way to avoid the new gen garbage we sadly have to deal with today, left alone the amounts of false marketing going round and all, I am just not stupid enough to fall for it.
My father had to re-buy his copy of Win 10 Pro after he used it 7 times, it's stupid...This is how Microsoft robs the wallets from their customers.

Sometimes the truth needs to be said, over doing as if it doesn't exist doesn't solve such things.


----------



## delshay (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm also sticking with win7 as I have a FX-60 processor which does not support win 10. I will also search for the next two years update after jan.

Another thing I like to point out is, win 10 can be made to support most old processors as you can emulate any missing hardware features a processor is missing.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 18, 2022)

Wow we have a Club.  
The good news, I am owner of *7 Pro Retail* and MS it is obligated to renew the authenticity no mater how many times it will be required.
The bad news, start of 2021 MS kill the OEM licenses. 

This month I had a sweet transition, from 775 Intel socket to LGA1150, the operating system booted right away with the new motherboard. 
I lost two days about finding all latest Intel drivers, but now the new build this is in exceptional condition. 
OS with SP1, fresh framework and very few hand sellected MS patch.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 19, 2022)

The only club I won't be participating in. Very unpopular opinion, but I hate this OS. Windows 7 has caused me so many headaches with its godawful update agent, I spent only 6 months on it before going to 8.1 and finally 10. 8.1 managed to run my Celeron crapbox better, and that's no surprise since NT 6.3 is much easier on HDDs than NT 6.1 and especially NT 10.

I've been using Windows 10 since 2014 - yes, 2014, first day Insiders released for the first time with the first preview Windows 10 build - and the update agent has been so smooth up until this day. Heck, even Vista SP2 gave me a better experience than 7. Truly unfortunate that I didn't have the same good experience as many people did, but it is what it is.

Very concerned for people who run Windows 7 as a daily driver. Unless your hardware is literally unsupported by newer OSes (even 8.1, somehow), you shouldn't be running it.


----------



## Pawelr98 (Feb 19, 2022)

My win7 install is 28 Dec 2013 and went through two motherboards already (upgrades). Now it's on i7 6950X and RX6600, while it started on Phenom II X4 965 and HD6990.
Still working fine despite the age. Update wise, it just requires patience, I can go vanilla 2009 to fully updated without issues, as long as you know certain KB's to bypass issues caused by microsoft usage of update packs at a later date. Win7 generally speaking works with pretty much anything you throw at it, most software "requirements" for Win10 are purely artificial and things work fine. DX12 support was added by microsoft at a later date and there are also Vulkan-DX12 APIs to bypass the rest.

Win10 I just didn't use apart from one game. Resident evil village which because of Denuvo didn't work with DX12-Vulkan translation API.
For that reason I just keep a win10 on a drive hidden in a drawer. Should I need it, I can mount it and run it.
But so far, apart from that one use case I never had trouble just using Win7 for everything and win10 install just remains in cold storage.

For those who want more, Windows Embedded POSReady 7 has support until mid 2024.
And there's no difference between that and normal 7, updates do work if modified.


----------



## Selaya (Feb 19, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> The only club I won't be participating in. Very unpopular opinion, but I hate this OS. Windows 7 has caused me so many headaches with its godawful update agent, I spent only 6 months on it before going to 8.1 and finally 10. 8.1 managed to run my Celeron crapbox better, and that's no surprise since NT 6.3 is much easier on HDDs than NT 6.1 and especially NT 10.
> 
> I've been using Windows 10 since 2014 - yes, 2014, first day Insiders released for the first time with the first preview Windows 10 build - and the update agent has been so smooth up until this day. Heck, even Vista SP2 gave me a better experience than 7. Truly unfortunate that I didn't have the same good experience as many people did, but it is what it is.
> 
> Very concerned for people who run Windows 7 as a daily driver. Unless your hardware is literally unsupported by newer OSes (even 8.1, somehow), you shouldn't be running it.


you've completely missed the point of 7 then, congratulations
the point of it is an OS that precedes the updatespam shitidea, hence it was designed to work w/o (constantly) updating. and that it exactly does.
if you were to run 10 or 11 w/o updates, even if you could (and you certainly can) it would not be a good idea since they're both fundamentally designed to like, _require updates_ to run.

it's as they would've said, _make something an idiot can use, and only idiots will use it_ - ergo, make updates convenient enough and only updates will be useful since now you can always fix your bug next week instead of shipping software that's been properly validated


----------



## Jhart1228 (Feb 19, 2022)

Selaya said:


> you've completely missed the point of 7 then, congratulations
> the point of it is an OS that precedes the updatespam shitidea, hence it was designed to work w/o (constantly) updating. and that it exactly does.
> if you were to run 10 or 11 w/o updates, even if you could (and you certainly can) it would not be a good idea since they're both fundamentally designed to like, _require updates_ to run.
> 
> it's as they would've said, _make something an idiot can use, and only idiots will use it_ - ergo, make updates convenient enough and only updates will be useful since now you can always fix your bug next week instead of shipping software that's been properly validated


Windows 10 is like the Free to Play MMO that constantly adds updates that break the game. Unfortunately, it is required for the latest games, drivers and whatnot. Shame.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 20, 2022)

Selaya said:


> the point of it is an OS that precedes the updatespam shitidea, hence it was designed to work w/o (constantly) updating.


No.  Just no.  That "idea" died well before Windowd 7.

Windows updates were actually done as needed and not just on patch tuesdays when 7 launched, ie more frequently as it were.

I don't know where people get ideas like this.  Updates are not your enemy.

If you want to run 7 it's your right but I'd certainly update it unless running offline.


----------



## Selaya (Feb 20, 2022)

speak for yourself then, i am perfectly capable of keeping my computer clean & safe w/o (relying on) updates.
admittedly that is a nontrivial task, but that's besides the point here


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 20, 2022)

Let's test how many Win 7 IT experts they are still around. 

When I did switched to my new motherboard, I did remove old drivers from the old motherboard.
But I forgot Windows WMI service that I had this disabled. 

C:\Windows\System32\wbem
C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover
Both folders included several .Mof files that was not registered at the windows registry.

My Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) service, this starts normally, and WMI records are not corrupted.

I did use MicrosoftFixit50688, old cure about (WMI) = added Microsoft corrections to database (something that they forgot to add at Win7 SP1 Media DVD).
I did find (download) and run WMIDiag_2.2 (*2019*), it found few errors of not registered .Mof at windows registry. 
I did add those few .Mof paths by hand at the registry, and deleted all .Mof files from C:\Windows\System32\wbem\AutoRecover that was not registered in the registry.

WMIDiag_2.2 final log, this is now clean other than a note for a registry key (that is not even in the registry). 

27065 11:53:29 (0) ** WMI service DCOM setup: ............................................................................................. OK.
27066 11:53:29 (2) !! WARNING: WMI DCOM components registration is missing for the following EXE/DLLs: .................................... 1 WARNING(S)!
27067 11:53:29 (0) ** - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WBEM\SERVERCOMPPROV.DLL (\CLSID\{9042E1B1-8FD4-4008-89FE-4040CC74575A}\InProcServer32)
27068 11:53:29 (0) ** => WMI System components are not properly registered as COM objects, which could make WMI to
27069 11:53:29 (0) **    fail depending on the operation requested.
27070 11:53:29 (0) ** => For a .DLL, you can correct the DCOM configuration by executing the 'REGSVR32.EXE <Filename.DLL>' command.
27071 11:53:29 (0) ** 
27072 11:53:29 (0) ** WMI ProgID registrations: ........................................................................................... OK.
27073 11:53:29 (0) ** WMI provider DCOM registrations: .................................................................................... OK.
27074 11:53:29 (0) ** WMI provider CIM registrations: ..................................................................................... OK.
27075 11:53:29 (0) ** WMI provider CLSIDs: ................................................................................................ OK.
27076 11:53:29 (0) ** WMI providers EXE/DLL availability: ................................................................................. OK.

*Question,* if I proceed to rebuild WMI database (with administration command lines), will the not needed .Mof be automatically deleted? 
I am aiming for some sort of self-clean up, if this is not going to happen?  then I am good the system it is healthy enough.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 20, 2022)

I still run Windows 7 on a number of computers. Most of them are hobby projects, but I also have it installed on a PC I use daily. All systems are fully updated with the latest ESU and have current internet security software for added protection. Win7 is great for running stuff that isn't fully compatible with later OSes, including a great host of games. It is also much lighter on older hardware than Windows 10.

As a retro geek, I have no plans to abandon Win7 altogether. Heck, just a few weeks ago I was actually tinkering with Windows XP. I used it for a few days to browse the internet. The experience wasn't much different from using any current system


----------



## droid-I (Feb 20, 2022)

Have a few puters in the house, can't recall if any of them are still at W7. Upgraded them to W10 out of curiosity to see if they'd still work with a newer OS.
This almost makes me want to try if I can go online with an XP machine that's been sitting cold for a couple of years.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 23, 2022)

Gift from Microsoft that still works.  
You better keep a copy of this file at your treasure box.





						Fix problems that block programs from being installed or removed - Microsoft Support
					

The Program Install and Uninstall troubleshooter helps you automatically repair issues when you're blocked from installing or removing programs.




					support.microsoft.com
				




Gift from INTEL Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) DRV Ver 15.9.8.1050 .. New panel 15.9.8.10*53  *








						Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) User Interface and Driver
					

The Intel® RST UI supports system acceleration with Intel® Optane™ Memory as well as advanced features such as RAID management and Intel® Smart Response Technology. (15.9.8.1050)




					www.intel.com


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 27, 2022)

Since the beginning of time, most users was up to speedup the operation of their operating system. 
Windows are famous about recording in logs all services activity, by the hope that an expert eye can use this information for troubleshooting.
Microsoft this is also famous, leaving behind as non-fixed, low priority bugs, and to move on at selling their fresher OS (no matter the numbers of new bugs).

Win 7:  USER  Log-on / Log Off/ Log-on, ....  Logged ....  Circular Kernel tracing service cannot start ... bla bla bla ...  
Kernel-EventTracing log this can be set to disable.

By minimizing pointless log writing traffic (activity) ,  you do speedup your system. 

My motherboard has two INTEL NIC, by installing official driver INTEL PROSet, my Event viewer started to record NIC Link-up or Link-Down activity.
Dedicated Log category this was not listed. 

I started a new hunting for three days, so to discover this ....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2022)

How did I miss this thread? Grr..



R-T-B said:


> Updates are not your enemy.


While I will agree with this, there is an important caveat: *Automatic* updates can cause unexpected problems and even brick a system. While this was less true during the Windows 7 times, it was still a possiblity. When it comes to Windows 7 and updates, at this point users are as safe as they can get because of Win7 being retired.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi,
Win-7 eol is just a long awaited vacation from ms updates for us to cull through to find out which ones were really needed and which ones were just more telemetry.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

I would need to collect the list of updates on my sig rig then go on askwoody.com and look at the list of safe updates there that have no telemetry to put on a Ryzen rig...


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 27, 2022)

I am fully aware about MS telemetry. 
I did become member at askwoody about a year ago, his recommendations cannot be blindly followed either. 
I did followed them at my first Win7 Pro setup, then formatted everything and I did start over from scratch. 

At a virgin Win 7 installation, with out even any VGA drivers installed, it is required to be downloaded  windowsupdateagent-7.6-x64.exe (of 2014) this will activate windows update (DO NOT download anything).
Step 2=  NET 4.8 Framework 64x 86x  (or else Nvidia drivers will be unable to get installed).

Step 3:  There is only five KBxxxxx worth downloading, and then you are saying Goodbye to Microsoft. 

Now the faithful of Win7 they do not dare to use latest Microsoft explorer.  ( There is explanations at the fine print at accepting the license = read it as I did) and move away. 
Therefore we have to deal with Firefox, and this is not innocent either. 








						How to Disable Telemetry Data Collection on Firefox - TeckLyfe
					

First we'll cover the simpler items to disable. These can be found in the Firefox Settings.




					www.tecklyfe.com
				




Office 2010 small business (huge research needed of how to configure the installation), or else bunch of network services stay active expecting you to connect at remote documents sharing environment.
I will keep those details for my self.


----------



## Nike_486DX (Feb 27, 2022)

Even 8.1 is better than 10 imo, and for a really unpopular reason - its actually got better ui. There is tablet mode and there is normal mode, and only *one *control panel.  In windows 10 tho, by clicking "control panel" in one place, and also "control panel" in a _slightly _different location - opens 2 *different *control panels, (one of them being utterly useless minimalist-tablet-looking thing btw) like if there was no differentiation between them. Never seen this in 8.1.

Windows 7 is great, this is why it lasted for so long. And will probably last for quite a while. Imo ppl should keep in mind that 1) many "security" updates are actually just feature updates which dont mean much and wont affect your security anyways. And 2) you need to just disable some of the internal windows 7 functions as they were discontinued way back in 2013-2014 lol (and use the os as normal). The biggest issue is as the % of market share is decreasing, the major software developers will drop support for win7 . In essence Windows 7 is too old but sadly there is still no proper replacement for it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> Even 8.1 is better than 10 imo, and for a really unpopular reason - its actually got better ui.


Oh good grief no! I would take Windows 10 over 8/8.1 ANY day, IF I couldn't drop back to 7. Windows 8/8.1 is hot garbage and most people won't touch it..


Nike_486DX said:


> Windows 7 is great


This!


----------



## frankr2994 (Feb 28, 2022)

I was taught on win98 then as things progressed I got real into windows XP. Windows 7 was coming out right when I was moving out and to be on my own. Computer I had was junk,no money for internet so I got out of it for a while. By the time I needed it again I was in a shop running 7. I got the hang of it. Owners son and law came in and did the free update to 10 and I flipped shit. I ended up loving windows 10. My few experiences with 8 or 8.1 I hated. I'm still fairly good with 9x but I've seen to forgotten everything in between. I have 1 piece of equipment running 7 for driver compatibility. I've also exhausted resources on trying to get win 10 drivers for the equipment. Now it's time for me to be pissed off windows 10 isn't lasting forever like they said like that's even a little surprising.....


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 28, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> the major software developers will drop support for win7 .


1000 Euro bet, that the poor souls using 32bit code, they are out of business all ready.

Anything else that uses the platform of  NET Framework 64x 86x this stays active.
I would worry if MS would kill NET Framework at Win11 and use something totally different instead.
NET Framework appeared at times of Win-XP and lives within all versions of windows up to the latest.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 3, 2022)

Hi,
Ran into this fellow posting about this process to update after eol for free 


Cergy said:


> BypassESU.
> 
> Actually MS still provides security updates for win 7 for large companies that pay for that. It's called Extended Security Updates. This tools makes think the os/windows update that your PC is eligible for the updates.



I thought at first, okay seen this long ago 








						It appears that the Windows 7 ESU Bypass is indeed working - gHacks Tech News
					

The Windows 7 ESU bypass to install ESU-only updates for the operating system appears to be working just fine.



					www.ghacks.net
				




But after a ducky search found a couple youtube videos 
One using v11 unfortunately content is blocked on the referred website for v11 download









Summed up all that is needed is two updates installed first basically for me anyway
KB4555449
KB4575903
Restart

Found a second video that offered v9 on it through google share 
Then found v9 on github too it just doesn't tell you the right updates you need installing but does give three that do need to be installed just like the first video shows all five needed









						GitHub - arturolegovich/BypassESU-v9-AIO: BypassESU-v9-AIO for Windows 7 x64 & x86
					

BypassESU-v9-AIO for Windows 7 x64 & x86. Contribute to arturolegovich/BypassESU-v9-AIO development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Then unblock in properties and run the liveOS-setup as admin
I selected 1 option













I've done all my win-7's so far and haven't noticed anything weird just that it didn't come up with near as many updates as I thought would be found 
Only found a few, a rollup from 10-2021 and I opted to install net 4.8 too

So this was pretty easy so thanks @Cergy  for the heads up and follow up on another thread 








						I Got Windows 7 in 2022.
					

Hi, z490 on win-11 the hdd loads normally so 10's windows explore is borked I'll restore a system image when I get a chance and see if it fixes it.  Edit System image fixed it.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 3, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Summed up all that is needed is two updates installed first basically for me anyway
> KB4555449
> KB4575903
> Restart


Unfortunately, the installation instructions included with ESU Bypass v9 are outdated, confusing and even self-contradictory.

To be clear, on a fully updated OS (with all important updates until January 14, 2020 installed) you will need only two specific updates for the ESU bypass to work:

2020-07 ESU Licensing Preparation Package (kb4575903)
and the latest Servicing Stack Update, which gets updated every few months - here's the current one:
2022-02 Servicing Stack Update (kb5010451)

You may have to restart after installing any one of these, as instructed by the OS. Then you install the bypass as per your instructions, choosing Full Installation. You need to restart again before ESU updates become available:

Monthly Security and Quality Rollup
Monthly Security and Quality Rollup for .NET Framework 4.8
Malicious Software Removal Tool

As these are cumulative, you will only receive the latest one for the current month.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 3, 2022)

Something different here as recommendation.
Australian software which has two goals. 
It can delete orphan installation files = not that important feature.
It can find corrupted or deleted packages, that windows consider as good to keep = at a critical time Windows  OS it would be unable to use the damaged installers.






						PatchCleaner - safely clean your windows installer directory | homedev - software development out of the box
					

Safely remove all orphaned patch and installer files from your windows installer directory in one easy click



					www.homedev.com.au


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 4, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Unfortunately, the installation instructions included with ESU Bypass v9 are outdated, confusing and even self-contradictory.
> 
> To be clear, on a fully updated OS (with all important updates until January 14, 2020 installed) you will need only two specific updates for the ESU bypass to work:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yep eventually there will be a newer update whether it's service stack update or update client...
Clean install will always be different than someone that was updated to eol 

I slipped and installed the software removal tool on my first run
Other two 7's I didn't install those useless updates just hid them.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 7, 2022)

Too bad that there is not any Win7* IT experts* still around.
Microsoft abandon Win7 by leaving undocumented the issue of  DISM  and of Trusted Installer, which this aloud  *PendingRenames *folder to get full of leftovers of files, that windows should be able to use for internal operation and then to delete.

I did take ownership of  *PendingRenames *and cleaned the folder.
I did use System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7
dism /online /cleanup-image /checkhealth
Log returned = No Errors.

Even so,  somethings gets activated at a schedule,  and 1200 tiny files they do return at *PendingRenames *folder.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi,
No idea where this location is you're referring to.

Never mind I see your post here oops different issue post the real location








						Windows 7 Club
					

I'm also sticking with win7 as I have a FX-60 processor which does not support win 10. I will also search for the next two years update after jan.  Another thing I like to point out is, win 10 can be made to support most old processors as you can emulate any missing hardware features a processor...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2022)

Got windows 7 x64 in the rig with the asus p6t deluxe/ Xeon W5675/ 6x2gb ddr3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Got windows 7 x64 in the rig with the asus p6t deluxe/ Xeon W5675/ 6x2gb ddr3


Nice! Smooth sailin man!


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 7, 2022)

Win 7 64bit Pro or higher, this is a Fortress and 100% solid all times. ( For as long your HDD this does not have bad sectors, and there is no files corruption).
Under the Win7 tower, there is the boiler room that windows administrator meet there and smoke a cigarette, Microsoft leave there few skeletons that we are unable to remove their corpses. 


DISM along /Cleanup-Image /RevertPendingActions .. this is my QUIZ


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> DISM along /Cleanup-Image /RevertPendingActions .. this is my QUIZ


Never had issues with that. I'll be honest, didn't even know it was a thing.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Never had issues with that. I'll be honest, didn't even know it was a thing.


Yeah usually it's seen when an OS Upgrade goes snafu say upgrading 7 to 8 or 8.1 or even to 10 and something goes wrong that the process doesn't like and it just reverts you back to 7 usually after that happens it's time for CLEAN install


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah usually it's seen when an OS Upgrade goes snafu say upgrading 7 to 8 or 8.1 or even to 10 and something goes wrong that the process doesn't like and it just reverts you back to 7 usually after that happens it's time for CLEAN install


Ah ok. I rarely do "upgrade" installs. Seriously can't remember the last time.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 7, 2022)

Upgrades are a mess in my opinion. Never have I delt with it but only 4 times. So many things going wrong


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah ok. I rarely do "upgrade" installs. Seriously can't remember the last time.


Hi,
All my installs are upgrades I've seen no issues 7 to 10 & 10 to 11
Most of the time I just restored a system image to a new machine and clean up the drivers...

Only other thing is I change activation keys.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All my installs are upgrades I've seen no issues 7 to 10 & 10 to 11
> Most of the time I just restored a system image to a new machine and clean up the drivers...
> 
> Only other thing is I change activation keys.


10 to 11 is an exception to the norm there, as much of the OS was the same so there was a lot less hiccups


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Never had issues with that. I'll be honest, didn't even know it was a thing.


Any friends of IT adventure, they should study for a week, of what DISM pack of commands can do within Win7. 
/RevertPendingActions  command line, while it is extremely valuable, and still it is poorly documented by Microsoft. 
Therefore we do not need Google search, but rather demonstration of our own human intelligence.


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 13, 2022)

A new find ... there is actually a step-up upgrade from *2.0*  about *Windows PowerShell*  ( hidden in to another KB pack)

Windows PowerShell ISE = second version of the new console with easy help file about the use of commands.
Even controllable zoom.  
Its like a bright new car 






						Download Windows Management Framework 5.1 from Official Microsoft Download Center
					






					www.microsoft.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Ran into this fellow posting about this process to update after eol for free
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
June security update rollup installed so 7bypass still working


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> June security update rollup installed so 7bypass still working
> 
> View attachment 253666


Be careful to check for and disable/delete the "diagtrack" service.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Be careful to check for and disable/delete the "diagtrack" service.


Hi,
Services says disabled so think I did that a while back.
Thanks for the reminder


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Services says disabled so think I did that a while back.
> Thanks for the reminder


Make sure to get into the registry and lock out system access to those service entries.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Make sure to get into the registry and lock out system access to those service entries.


Svcs .msc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Svcs .msc


What? You mean "services.msc"? I usually just open the management console.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? You mean "services.msc"? I usually just open the management console.


Yeah It was abbreviated.

Been using it forever myself, haven't dealt with Powershell as I'm used to DOS (cmd.exe) and msconfig (W98SE) days since services.msc was a nt utility. I remember services were called Terminate and Stay Residents

We need to not forget task scheduler has snippets in it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi,
sfc /verifyonly was clear so that's surprising


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 5, 2022)

People stuck with old windows 7...  
Can't be forever.....One day it'll be EOL for everyone and then there won't be any updates anymore..

I have left it behind me.

I'm ok with windows 10/11.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi,
Stuck ?
More of a sanity os for myself I'm hardly stuck in anyway except maybe stuck in simplicity mode without windows pretender/ ms get more out our shit ms account/....  annoyances and a crapload of telemetry.
Other than that I use 10 more than 11 when I use z490 seeing I don't have 7 on it but do have linux
x99 and x299 rigs have 7 on them though plus 10-11 and linux mint 20.2.
So I play with other os's


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> ms get more out our shit ms account



I never used an M$ account in windows, always created a local account.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I never used an M$ account in windows, always created a local account.


Hi,
Think 22h2 or what ever the newest build for 11 is will test not using a ms account thing along with people using older hardware.
The rope is starting to tighten


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I never used an M$ account in windows, always created a local account.


I did that for a few hundred years as well - but then i discovered that online accounts made local file sharing a breeze (if you're logged in on both PC's, you get automatic access to shared folders without any of the issues i'd get for local accounts with no password or mismatched passwords)


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 7, 2022)

Hakanx said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me on how to activate windows 7? Thank you.


This ain't a privacy forum I think but a legit Windows 7 Pro costs like 10,60USD using Tech Yes City man's coupon code BFTYC here on SCDkey: https://www.scdkey.com/software/microsoft-pc-7-pro-oem_1338-20.html

He uses them him self and don't have any fake, volume license keys and so when he orders.


----------



## delshay (Sep 7, 2022)

Hakanx said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me on how to activate windows 7? Thank you.



Just enter your key & go online to activate. Make sure local date & time are correct before you activate.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2022)

Hakanx said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me on how to activate windows 7? Thank you.


Enter a legit key.

This is not a website to ask piracy related questions.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 7, 2022)

Hakanx said:


> Hello. Can anyone help me on how to activate windows 7? Thank you.


Hi,
I've used this site before no issues









						WINDOWS 7 PROFESSIONAL OEM LICENSE
					

Windows 7 improves the performance of your computer, is much faster, more secure and more reliable. Quickly discover the many brand-new features of Windows 7 Professional OEM (64-bit)!  This is a digital product. Your license + digital download are delivered via email.




					softwarelicense4u.com


----------

